# Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 2014)



## ruyven_macaran (2. November 2008)

*Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 2014)*

Da sich im Wasserkühlungsbereich etliche Fragen immer wieder wiederholen, ist es Zeit für einen umfangreichen Grundlagen-Guide.
Hier ist er.



Bedienungsanleitung:

Wer alles wissen will, muss wohl die kompletten ~100000 Zeichen durchackern. Für alle anderen gibt es die "kleine Tour":

- Leute, die sich noch nicht sicher sind, ob eine Wasserkühlung für sie das richtige ist, finden die typischen Fragen in "Warum?" und "Das Leck" beantwortet.

- Wer plant, es für wenig Geld mal auszuprobieren, wird nach Komplettsets 1 und  All-in-One frustriert sein. eBay und Basteln muntern in Kombination mit günstigen Pumpen aber vielleicht wieder auf.

- Um eine Wakü zusammenstellen zu können, reichen notfalls die Kapitel über
Korrosion, Single-/Dual-/Triple-Radiatoren und die Pumpen-Empfehlung aus.
Die meisten Leute werden zusätzlich Die Füllung, Schläuche, Ausgleichsbehälter und Teile von Die Kühler interessant finden. Ein Blick in Zusammen- und Einbau kann auch nicht schaden.



*Links zu Tests und weiteren Informationen sind im entsprechenden Kapitel zu finden*


Wer Fehler findet oder Informationen vermisst, kann seine Meinung/Fragen gerne in diesem Thread posten. Auch grundsätzlichere Diskussionen über Wasserkühlung sind willkommen.
Wer individuelle Fragen zu seinem System, einem bestimmten Kühler,… hat oder eine Zusammenstellung für seinen Rechner will, der macht bitte einen eigenen Thread auf, oder nutzt einen passenden, angepinnten Sammelthread.


Für die Richtigkeit der Angaben übernehme ich keine Verantwortung, es handelt sich letztendlich um meine persönliche Meinung. Die ist aber durch eine ganze Reihe von Tests untermauert und hat schon einigen Prüfungen standgehalten 




*Inhaltsverzeichnis*.

1. Grundlagen einer Wasserkühlung
1.1 "Warum?" Prinzipielle Vor- und Nachteile einer Wakü
1.2 Bestandteile einer Wasserkühlung
1.3 Materialien in einer Wasserkühlung
1.4 Korrosion
1.5 Die Füllung
1.6 Die Wartung
1.7 Risiko bzw. "das Leck"​2. Die Kühler
2.1 Kühlertypen
2.2 Funktionsprinzipien von Kühlern
2.3 Weitere Eigenschaften von Kühlern​3. Der Radiator
3.1 Single, Dual, Triple. Manchmal Quad
3.2 "Monster"radiatoren
3.3 Passivradiatoren
3.4 Unterschiede zwischen Radiatortypen
3.5 Montageoptionen​4. Die Pumpe
4.1 andere Hersteller
4.2 ältere Hersteller
4.3 Jingway
4.4 "Laing"
4.5 Eheim basierte Pumpen
4.6 DC-LT
4.7 Die richtige Pumpenwahl​5. Der Ausgleichsbehälter
5.1 Aufgabe
5.2 Auswahl​6. Anschlüsse und Schläuche
6.1 Plug&Cool
6.2 Tüllen
6.3 Verschraubungen
6.4 Schläuche​7. Verkaufsarten & Bezugsquellen
7.1 Komplettsets von Luftkühlerherstellern
7.2 Komplettsets von Wasserkühlungsprofis
7.3 Eigene Zusammenstellungen
7.4 All-in-One & Kompaktkühlungen
7.5 eBay&Co
7.6 Basteln & Eigenbau​8. Zusammen- und Einbau
8.1 Reinigung
8.2 Radiator
8.3 Die Kühlkörper
8.4 Die Pumpe und der Ausgleichsbehälter
8.5 Die Verschlauchung
8.6 Das Befüllen
8.7 Entlüften​9. Weitere Informationen und Tests
9.1 FAQs & Sammelthreads
9.2 Tests im Forum
9.3 Tests woanders​


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. November 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide Stand 1.11.08*

zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*1. Grundlagen einer Wasserkühlung*

1.1 "Warum?" Prinzipielle Vor- und Nachteile einer Wakü

Eine Wasserkühlung ist nicht prinzipiell besser als eine Luftkühlung, nur weil sie Wasser verwendet. Die zusätzlichen Wärmeübergänge Metall(Kühler)-Wasser und Wasser-Metall(Radiator) und die Pumpe (Lärm, Platz- und Stromverbrauch) sind sogar ein Nachteil. Aber eine Wasserkühlung kann Wärme besser über große Strecken transportieren und bleibt dabei anpassbar. Das ermöglicht es, die Wärme an beliebiger Stelle an die Luft abzugeben,was folgende Möglichkeiten/Vorteile mit sich bringt:

- Die Abgabefläche ist nicht durch den Platz in CPU/GPU Nähe begrenzt.
Limit für Prozessorluftkühler ist aktuell der Querschnitt eines 140mm Lüfters, Referenzgrafikkartenkühler bieten maximal 85mm. Bei Wasserkühlungsradiatoren ist zur Zeit 3x140mm beliebt, 9x120mm sind keineswegs Exoten. Wer will kann auch noch mehrere Radiatoren kombinieren.

- Die Abgabe kann an günstigeren Orten erfolgen.
Während Luftkühler mit z.T. 40°C warmer Luft arbeiten müssen, haben externe oder in der Front montierte Radiatoren Luft bei Raumtemperatur zur Verfügung. Selbst Radiatoren, die Luft aus dem System nehmen, sind dank der meist geringeren Systemtemperaturen eines WaKü-Systems im Vorteil.

- Die Wärme wird gleichmäßiger auf die Abgabefläche verteilt.
Große Luftkühler haben oft das Problem, dass die nur Teile der Lamellen wirklich warm werden. Bei einer Wasserkühlung liegen meist <1 cm zwischen einem Punkt auf einer Lamelle und dem Wasser, was optimale Flächennutzung erlaubt.

- Im Gegensatz zu aufwendigen Heatpipesystemen, die zum Teil vergleichbare Leistungen erbringen, kann eine Wasserkühlung flexibel an System und Gehäuse angepasst werden.

(- Wort-wörtlich flexibel sind auch die Schläuche, was Vorteile bei der Dämmung und Kühlung von vibrierenden Festplatten mit sich bringt)


1.2 Bestandteile einer Wasserkühlung

Im einfachsten Falle besteht eine Wasserkühlung aus einem Kühlblock (der die Wärme vom zu kühlenden Bauteil aufnimmt), einem Radiator (der die Wärme an die Luft abgibt - schließlich kühlt auch eine Wakü mit Luft), einer Pumpe, Schläuchen die alles verbinden und natürlich Wasser zur Füllung. In quasi allen Fällen kommt noch ein Ausgleichsbehälter dazu, der das Befüllen und Entlüften erleichtert.
Und natürlich machen sich nur wenige Leute diesen Aufwand, um nur eine Sache zu kühlen, so dass es ganz schnell 3-4-5… Kühlkörper und vielleicht auch 2-3 Radiatoren werden.


1.3 Materialien in einer Wasserkühlung

- Kupfer:
Aufgrund seiner hohen Wärmeleitfähigkeit ist Kupfer das Material der Wahl für die eigentliche Kühlstruktur. Es wird mittlerweile in nahezu jedem Kühler für die Bodenplatte/den Kern verwendet.
Ein weiterer Vorteil ist das unproblematische Korrosionsverhalten in Wasser: Kupfer oxidiert zwar und läuft dabei rot bzw. schwarz-fleckig an, es handelt sich aber um einen oberflächlichen Prozess, der weder Kühlleistung noch Dichtigkeit beeinflusst.

- Messing: 
Diese Kupfer-Zinklegierung ist härter als Kupfer und wird in Radiatoren oder den Deckeln einiger Kühler verwendet. Dank einer noch brauchbaren Wärmeleitfähigkeit können Kühler für anspruchslose Bauteile auch komplett aus Messing gefertigt werden. Hauptverwendung sind jedoch Anschlüsse, die im Kern quasi immer aus Messing bestehen. Das Korrosionsverhalten ist ähnlich wie bei Kupfer - unschön, aber unbedenklich.

- Nickel:
Soll aus z.B. optischen Gründen ein Anlaufen verhindert werden oder ist schlichtweg ein spiegelndes Finish gewünscht, kann das entsprechende Bauteil (z.B. die meisten Anschlüsse) vernickelt werden, was für einen recht dauerhaften, silbrigen Glanz sorgt.

- Lack:
Alternativ werden z.B. die kupfernen Deckel von Watercool-Produkten mit Klarlack überzogen, um unschöner Oxidbildung vorzubeugen. Swiftech lackiert die Aluminiumdeckel einiger Produkte teilweise schwarz, was zusätzlich dem Korrosionsschutz dient (siehe aber 1.4)

- Aluminium:
Alu ist billiger, leichter und lässt sich besser verarbeiten als Kupfer. Zudem verfügt es über eine gute Wärmeleitfähigkeit. In der Anfangszeit wurden einige Kühler komplett aus Aluminium gefertigt. Heutige Anforderungen an die Kühlleistung lassen das nur in seltenen Fällen zu, in denen wenig Leistung oder ein sehr niedriger Preis gefordert sind.
Verwendung findet Aluminium deswegen nur noch in Halteelementen sowie einigen Radiatoren und Kühlerdeckeln. Ein Problem ist aber die Korrosion von Aluminium (siehe 1.4), weswegen die meisten Hersteller die Verwendung auf Abschnitte beschränken, die keinen direkten Kontakt zum Wasser haben.

- Edelstahl:
Optisch ansprechend und korrosionsfest, vor allem aber sehr stabil ist Edelstahl eine beliebte Wahl für Halterungen und Rahmen. Aufgrund der schwierigen Bearbeitung ist er für andere Zwecke auch nur schwer einzusetzen.

- Plexi-/Acrylglas:
Noch leichter, billiger und bearbeitungsfreundlicher als Aluminium, korrosionstechnisch unbedenklich und für viele Leute optisch ansprechend - für Wakühersteller ein interessantes Material für all die Teile, die keinen Bezug zur eigentlichen Kühlwirkung haben, z.B. Ausgleichsbehälter oder Deckel. Nachteilig ist die Materialqualität bei falscher Verarbeitung oder/und billigem Ausgangsmaterial. Innere Spannung und Sprödheit können zu Rissen führen, wenn z.B. Anschlüsse zu fest eingeschraubt werden.
Auch Fälle, in denen nach einem Pumpenausfall so hohe Temperaturen erreicht wurde, dass sich das Plexiglas verformte und der Kühler undicht wurde gab es in der ferneren Vergangenheit. Hochwertige Hersteller achten auf solche Probleme, bei billigen Produkten von Firmen ohne Wakü-Erfahrung ist aber Vorsicht geboten, besonders wenn das Plexiglas Teil der Kühlerhalterung ist.
Beim Reinigen bitte beachten: Plexiglas verträgt keine höherprozentigen Alkohollösungen.

- Borosilikatglas:
Aufgrund der Empfindlichkeit gegenüber Chemikalien experimentieren einige Hersteller mit Borsilikatgläsern als Ersatz für Plexiglas. Dieses ist extrem beständig und, im Vergleich zu Echtglas, ausreichend schlagresistent, allerdings deutlich teurer und nur schwer zu bearbeiten. Der Einsatz bleibt so auf einfache, flache Teile und Röhren beschränkt.

- POM/Acetal/Delrin:
Polyoxymethylen wird unter verschiedenen Namen verkauft. Der schwarze oder milchig-weiße Kunststoff bietet die gleichen Vorteile wie Plexi-/Acrylglas, ist aber deutlich weniger spröde und hitzebeständiger, so dass bislang keine Fälle von unbeabsichtigter Beschädigung bekannt geworden sind. Die meisten Hersteller nutzen POM deswegen als vollwertigen Ersatz für Metall an allen Stellen, die keinen Einfluss auf die Kühlleistung haben.

-PVC/PUR/...: Siehe 6.4 Schläuche


1.4 Korrosion

Metallisches Aluminium bildet zusammen mit Kupfer in Wasser ein galvanisches Element. Die entstehende elektrochemische Korrosion verläuft vergleichsweise schnell (insbesondere wenn das Wasser leicht angesäuert ist) und endet erst, wenn sich das Aluminium vollständig aufgelöst hat. Nach spektakulären Fällen von durchkorrodierten Kühlern verzichteten einige Hersteller ganz auf Aluminium, andere führten Schutzmechanismen ein:

- Lackieren: 
Aluminiumdeckel haben keinen Einfluss auf die Kühlleistung und lassen sich somit problemlos lackieren. Es sind aber mehrere Fälle aufgetaucht, in denen die Lackierung nicht zuverlässig hält. Neben dem Verlust des Korrosionsschutzes führt das zu Partikeln im Kreislauf, die Kühler verstopfen.

- Verkupfern:
Aluminium mit einer schützenden Kupferschicht zu überziehen ist vergleichsweise aufwendig und wurde bislang nur bei wenigen Kühlern praktiziert, um Gewicht einzusparen. Auch hier kam es zu Korrosionsproblemen in Folge kleiner Fertigungsfehler, wie sie selbst bei hochwertigen Herstellern passieren.

- Eloxieren:
Was für metallisches Aluminium gilt, gilt nicht für oxidiertes. Überzieht man das Aluminium in einem elektrochemischen Verfahren mit einer Oxidschicht, ist es in reinem Wasser prinzipiell geschützt. (Saure Lösungen zerstören die Eloxalschicht allerdings.) Alle derzeitig erhältlichen Aluminiumkühler sind mit einer Eloxierung versehen. Allerdings gab es auch hier mehrere Fälle, in denen feine Kratzer oder andere Schäden einen Startpunkt für Korrosion boten.
Das fatale: Aluminium oxidiert eigentlich auch von alleine, bildet dabei in Wasser aber einen gelartigen Übergangszustand. Dieser wird in einer Wasserkühlung weggespült, die Oxidation erst freischwebend vollendet. So entstehen Partikel, die in der Strömung als Schleifmittel wirken und die Eloxierung an anderen Stellen zusätzlich angreifen.

- Korrosionsschutzzusätze:
Statt eine Schutzschicht dauerhaft aufzubringen, kann man auch Zusätze ins Wasser geben, die die Metalloberflächen passivieren sollen. Die genaue Zusammensetzung und Funktion halten die Hersteller geheim und unabhängige Langzeittests sind mir auch nicht bekannt - das gleiche kann man aber auch von Problemen sagen. 
Die Verwendung entsprechender Zusätze ist somit die einzige bewährte Methode, Korrosion zu verhindern und jedem zu empfehlen, der Bauteile aus Aluminium verwenden möchte. (Reine Kupferkreisläufe können auch profitieren, siehe nächster Abschnitt)


1.5 Die Füllung

"Wasserkühlung" sagt eigentlich alles. Aus Gründen der Reinheit und Leitfähigkeit nimmt man entionisiertes/entmineralisiertes Wasser, das in Super- und Baumärkten als "destilliertes Wasser" angeboten wird. Echtes (bi)destilliertes Wasser ist natürlich auch möglich, bietet aber keinerlei Vorteile (siehe auch 1.7).
Die geringe Viskosität und hohe Wärmekapazität (und Ungiftigkeit und Verfügbarkeit und Preis und Dampfdruck und und...) macht Wasser zum optimalen Kühlmedium im PC-typischen Temperaturbereich. Die Wärmeleitfähigkeit spielt übrigens keine Rolle: Das Wasser fließt wesentlich schneller, als es je leiten könnte.

Wasserzusätze dienen somit nicht der Kühlleistung (verringern diese i.d.R. sogar), sondern zwei anderen Zwecken (die z.T. beide von einem Produkt erfüllt werden):

Optik
Farbzusätze gibt es von diversen Herstellern, in diversen Farben, mit UV, … - der persönlichen Entfaltung sind keine Grenzen gesetzt. Allerdings haben viele Produkte Probleme mit Ausflockung oder Auskristallisation, was zu verstopften Kühlern führt. Ebenfalls sehr häufig ist eine dauerhafte Einfärbung der Schläuche. Der Farbeffekt im Wasser kann dagegen meist nicht mit den Bildern im Katalog mithalten, weswegen man vor dem Kauf unbedingt nach Erfahrungen anderer Nutzer suchen sollte.
Alternativ kann man auch einfach farbige Schläuche verwenden, die all diese Probleme nicht kennen.

Korrosionsschutz
Wie bereits erwähnt ist Korrosionsschutz bei Verwendung von Aluminium zwingend nötig, wenn man keine Schäden an den Kühlern riskieren will. Der Markt hat auch hier viele Produkte anzubieten, die beiden meist empfohlenen möchte ich extra ansprechen:
- "Innovatek Protect" ist eines der ältesten Präparate am Markt und somit dasjenige, welches die meisten guten Erfahrungen vorweisen kann - zumal es natürlich oft mit den Aluminiumkühlern der gleichen Marke verwendet wird. Aus diesem Grund ist es trotz des hohen Preises DIE Empfehlung für alle, die auf Alu nicht verzichten wollen.
- "G48" ist an Tankstellen/in Baumärkten billig zu haben und eigentlich ein Frostschutz für Autokühlungen. Da auch dort Aluminium verbaut wird, sind Korrosionsschutzmittel enthalten. Allerdings ist nicht sichergestellt, dass diese auch unter den Bedingungen einer PC-Kühlung optimal wirken. G48 wird deswegen bevorzugt von Leuten mit Kupferkreisläufen verwendet, die nur eine zusätzliche Sicherheit oder Schutz vor Biobefall haben wollen. Berichte über Ablagerungen sind, im Vergleich zur Zahl der G48-Nutzer, selten.
Das speziell für Autos mit Aluminiummotoren entwickelte G30 findet im WaKü-Bereich erstaunlicherweise keine Beachtung.

Als dritter Grund für die Verwendung von Zusätzen wird zum Teil Biobefall genannt. Hierzu sei angemerkt, dass biologischer Sicht weder destilliertes Wasser noch die verwendeten Materialien in einer Wasserkühlung ausreichend Nährstoffe für das Wachstum von Mikroorganismen enthalten (im Gegenteil: Kupferionen, wie sie in geringem Maße freigesetzt werden, sind giftig für viele Organismen). Als Energiequelle kommen somit nur Verunreinigungen oder (Sonnen)Licht in Frage, die sich beide vermeiden lassen.
Tatsächlich sind mir keine negativen Erfahrungen beim Betrieb von geschlossenen (Vollkupfer)Wasserkühlungskreisläufen in geschlossen Gehäusen/an schattigen Orten bekannt, wenn die Füllung nur aus destilliertem Wasser bestand (abgesehen von optischen Veränderungen - oxidiertes Kupfer in Plexiglaskühlern sieht unschön aus). Wer trotzdem Biozide einsetzen möchte, sollte auf mögliche Wechselwirkungen mit den Wasserkühlungkomponenten achten. Säuren können Korrosion beschleunigen oder überhaupt erst ermöglichen, Ethanol ist schädlich für Plexiglas.

Da Stoffe, die Organismen abtöten, das nicht nur in der Wakü tun, sei an dieser Stelle noch einmal ausdrücklich auf die Entsorgung hingewiesen. Die meisten (alle?) erhältlichen *Wasserzusätze dürfen nicht im Hausmüll oder gar WC/Ausguss entsorgt werden.*


1.6 Die Wartung

Ist eine knappe Geschichte: Wasser nachfüllen, wenn zu wenig drin ist.

Da ein Wasserkühlungskreislauf normalerweise geschlossen ist, kann Wasser nur sehr langsam durch die Schläuche diffundieren - dieser Verlust muss alle paar Monate ausgeglichen werden (abhängig von der Größe des Ausgleichsbehälters).
Ein vollständiger Wasserwechsel wird in Intervallen zwischen "alle 3 Monate" bis zu "nie" empfohlen - je nach dem, wen man fragt. Hersteller geben meist größere Zeiträume an. Theoretisch gibt es keinen Grund, warum die Füllung nach längerer Zeit "schlechter" werden sollte, allerdings liegen wenig Praxiserfahrungen mit hohen Laufzeiten vor - der durchschnittliche WaKü-Enthusiast ist einfach zu oft am basteln 
Zwingend erforderlich wird ein Durchspülen und Neubefüllen, wenn Verunreinigungen, z.B. Partikel im Kreislauf sind, die Kühler verstopfen.


1.7 Risiko bzw. "das Leck"

Anfänger haben oft ungeheure Angst davor, dass die Wakü undicht werden könnte. Andere Leute wiederum behaupten, mit destilliertem Wasser könnte gar nichts passieren. Was stimmt?

Eine Wasserkühlung ist prinzipiell dicht, bei einem Transport wird eher das Gewicht zum Problem.  Sollte doch einmal Wasser austreten, dann meist wenig und aufgrund von (vermeidbaren) Fehlern bei der Montage - ein kleiner Tropfen an einem Anschluss ist der Elektronik aber auch egal. Damit Wasser auf die Hardware gelangt, muss schon ein grober Fehler vorliegen und selbst das ist noch keine Katastrophe - allerdings nicht wegen mangelnder Leitfähigkeit der Flüssigkeit:

Auch bidestilliertes hochreines µQ Wasser leitet in geringem Maße Strom, H2O selbst ist durch Autoprotolyse leitfähig. Investitionen in teures Reinstwasser sind somit theoretisch sinnlos und in der Praxis macht es sowieso keinen Unterschied: Staub beim Einfüllen oder schlichtweg der Kontakt mit Metalloberflächen lässt das Wasser wieder Ionen aufnehmen, die Leitfähigkeit steigt.
Durch Verwendung von destilliertem Wasser liegt sie aber noch immer deutlich unter der von Leitungswasser und es gibt viele Berichte, in denen ein Wasseraustritt keinerlei bleibende Folgen hatte (meine -in dieser Hinsicht umfangreichen- Erfahrungen bestätigen das).

Wasserzusätze können das ändern. Z.T. haben sie keinen Effekt (PC Welt hat einmal demonstriert, wie ein PC nach einer 1-Liter-Dusche InnoProtect-Gemisch weiterläuft), z.T. wurden bei korrekt angemischten Farbzusätzen  Leitfähigkeiten über der von Leitungswasser gemessen.
Kommt derartige Flüssigkeit auf die Hardware, sind Schäden natürlich  wahrscheinlicher (und Farbrückstände garantiert).

Ganz ungeschützt ist die Hardware aber auch nicht:
Die meisten Festplatten und Netzteile sind auf der Oberseite schlichtweg geschlossen. Platinen sind i.d.R. lackiert, so dass Wasser gar keinen Kontakt zu Leiterbahnen bekommt und die meisten Lötstellen gehören zu Bauteilen, an denen so niedrige Spannungen anliegen, dass nur Instabilitäten zu befürchten sind. Nach gründlicher Reinigung und Trocknung ist die meiste Hardware wieder einsatzbereit.

Natürlich ist es nie ganz auszuschließen, dass die 12V Zufuhr auf einmal mit der 1V-soll Versorgungsleitung des 500€ Prozessors kurzgeschlossen wird. Mit ein bißchen Vorsicht lassen sich solche Fälle aber vermeiden - für näheres siehe Schläuche und Anschlüsse


zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*2. Die Kühler*

Zeit, sich um die eigentlichen Komponenten zu kümmern. Kühler lassen sich nach zwei Kriterien aufteilen - "Zweck" und "Funktionsprinzip". Ersterer ergibt sich meist von selbst, auf letzteres gehe ich getrennt ein, da es bei der Wahl des optimalen Modells eine Rolle spielt.

2.1 Kühlertypen

Kühler gibt es für alles mögliche - CPU, GPU, Grafikram, Grafikspannungswandler, Mainbordspannungswandler, RAM, Festplatten, Netzteile, Southbridge, Northbridge - selbst für Getränke, wobei das eher eine Warmhalteplatte ist , und natürlich gibt es auch Kühler, die mehrere Funktionen zeitgleich übernehmen. Da sich der Sinn der meisten Kühler von selbst erklärt, möchte ich nur ein paar diskusionswürdigere Aspekte hervorheben:

2.1.1 Grafikkartenkühler:
Für das Standardlayout nahezu jeder leistungsfähigeren Grafikkarte bringen diverse Hersteller Komplettkühler auf den Markt, die GPU, Speicher und Spannungswandler kühlen. Der Nachteil ist ersichtlich: Diese Kühler sind groß, schwer, teuer und aufgrund der Unterschiede zwischen den Generationen meist schnell veraltet.
Die Alternative ist eine Kombination aus günstigeren GPU-only Kühlern und Passiven Kühlern für den RAM. In vielen Fällen sind die Spannungswandler jedoch das K.O. Kriterium: Ohne starken Luftzug oder Wasser sind diese nicht immer ausreichend kühlbar, zumal viele Wasserkühlungsnutzer auch übertakten wollen.

2.1.2 Festplattenkühler:
Laut Google-Studie erreichen Festplatten bei 42°C ihre optimale Lebensdauer - das lässt sich problemlos mit einem langsam drehenden Lüfter erreichen. Je nach System sogar ohne. 
Einen Sinn haben Festplattenkühler somit nur, wenn die Festplatten zusätzlich isoliert, d.h. aus Lautstärkegründen in einer Dämmbox untergebracht werden. Das wiederum macht nur Sinn, wenn die Festplatte die lauteste Komponente im System darstellen - für die meisten Nutzer sind Festplattenkühler deswegen sinnlos. (Den ambitionierten Silencern unter uns sei eine Google Suche nach "Bitumenbox" und die Überlegung, ob die Wassertemperatur in ihrem Kreislauf überhaupt zum "kühlen" reicht, nahegelegt)

2.1.3 RAM-, Northbridge-, Southbridge-, Mainbord-Spannungswandlerkühler:
Alle diese Bauteile haben eins gemeinsam: Ihnen reicht ein bißchen Luftbewegung und passive Kühlung, Spannungswandler brauchen im normalen Betrieb oft nicht einmal einen Kühlkörper. (Gigabyte hat öffentlich zugegeben, dass die SW-Kühlung des P35-DS4 nur existierte, weil die Kunden es so lieber kaufen, als die billigere DS3P Ausgabe ohne Kühler)

Ausgenommen sind:
- Die Northbridge einiger High-End oder stark übertakteter Chipsätze. Bei diesen ist ein ausreichend leistungsfähiger Passivkühler zumindest nicht billiger als eine Wasserkühlung.
- Die Southbridge vieler älterer Nvidia-Chipsätze (es handelt sich nämlich um den gleichen Chip, der auch als NF570 Northbridge eingesetzt wurde)
- Einige Extreme RAM-Module mit sehr hohen Spannungen. Diese laufen mit zusätzlicher Kühlung stabiler, in der Regel ist aktive Belüftung aber die sinnvollere Lösung.

Ansonsten sind Wasserkühler für diese Bauteile eigentlich unnötig. Auf den meisten Boards müssen bei Umrüstung der Northbridgekühlung auch per Heatpipe angebundene Kühlkörper auf anderen Bauteilen entfernt werden. Insbesondere Nvidias NF200 PCIe-Switch sei hier erwähnt, da er aufgrund seiner geringen Fläche keinesfalls ohne Kühlkörper betrieben werden kann.

Zu beachten ist: Intels Single-Chip-Lösungen (PCH) für Sockel 115X und 2011 entsprechen in ihrem Funktionsumfang weitesgehend einer der früheren Southbridges (ICH__), nicht einer Northbriddge (IOH). Der Kühlungsbedarf ist sehr gering. Das gleiche gilt für die FCHs von AMDs FM-Plattformen.


2.2 Funktionsprinzipien von Kühlern

Grob unterteilt findet man 3 Grundkonzepte von Kühlern am Markt. 3 weitere Prinzipien sind nur selten/gar nicht mehr anzutreffen. In Reinform treten sie allesamt nur selten auf, die Kenntniss der Vor- und Nachteile hilft jedoch bei der Interpretation von Testergebnissen und der Zusammenstellung eines stimmigen Kreislaufes.


2.2.0 Background: Grenzschicht
Strömt Wasser an einer Oberfläche entlang, bildet sich an der Grenze ein Geschwindigkeitsgradient. Unmittelbar an der Oberfläche steht das Wasser quasi, weiter außen strömt es ein bißchen schneller,... . Bis die Bewegung für einen effektiven Wärmetransport ausreicht, kann die Wärme nur mittels Wärmeleitung durch diese Schicht gelangen - und Wasser ist ein miserabler Wärmeleiter im Vergleich zu z.B. Kupfer. Eine Minimierung der Grenzschicht sorgt somit für eine spürbar bessere Kühlleistung. Da die Dicke der Schicht von der Fließgeschwindigkeit und von Turbulenzen abhängt, sind eine starke Strömung oder gezielte Verwirbelung beliebte Mechanismen zur Kühleroptimierung.


2.2.1 Der Gleitschichtkühler:
Dieser Kühlertyp besteht nur aus einer flachen Fläche. Die Einflüsse der Grenzschicht werden allenfalls durch hohen Durchfluss minimiert, eine Oberflächenvergrößerung fehlt. Dieses Prinzip findet sich heute nur noch im RAM-Bereich einiger Grafikkarten-Komplettkühler oder bei Spannngswandlerkühlern, wo es sich zwangsläufig aus den Anforderungen an die Abmessungen ergibt.

2.2.2 Der Kernkühler:
Kernkühler vergrößern die Oberfläche zur Wärmeabgabe, in dem das Wasser um einen (Kupfer)Kern strömen muss, der in die Kühlermitte ragt. Bei weiterentwickelten Modellen ist der Kern zusätzliche geschlitzt, mit Lamellen versehen,... . Diese Kühler wurden eine Zeitlang in großer Stückzahl angeboten, da sie auf einer Drehbank leicht zu fertigen und leistungsfähiger als Gleitschichtkühler sind. Nach dem sie längere Zeit nahezu vollständig vom Markt verschwunden waren, tauchte das Prinzip kürzlich in Alphacool-Grafikkartenkühler wieder auf, um RAM und Spannungswandler zu versorgen.

2.2.3 Der Kanalkühler:
Hier wird die die Oberfläche durch einen langen, ggf. mehrfach gewundenen oder spiralförmig aufgewickelten Kanal vergrößert. Das Prinzip findet sich noch in sehr billigen Kühlern, und, durch die äußer Form erzwungen, bei Spannungswandler- und RAM-Kühlern. (Anm.: Spannungswandlerkühler mit flacher Bodenplatte und Kunststoffoberteil sind funktional als Gleitschichtkühler zu betrachten, da die Seitenwände keinen Beitrag zur Kühlung leisten.)

2.2.4 Der Feinstrukturkühler:
Er ist in den meisten Fällen vom Kanalkühler abgeleitet, arbeitet aber mit einer Vielzahl paralleler Kanäle, meist durch feine Lamellen in der Bodenplatte gebildet. In seiner Reinform ist er Standard für Grafikkartenkühler.

2.2.5 Der Düsenkühler:
Der Düsenkühler setzt auf gezielte Grenzschichtminimierung. Das Wasser wird durch eine Zwischenplatte mit feinen Löchern/Schlitzen ("Düsen") geleitet. Der geringe Querschnitt führt zu einer Beschleunigung und das Wasser trifft mit einer hohen Geschwindigkeit auf die unter den Düsen liegende Kühlstruktur.
Dieser Aufbau hat zeitweilig die leistungsfähigsten Kühler hervorgebracht und kann dank des geringen Materialaufwandes billig angeboten werden. Aufgrund der feinen Düsen bieten Düsenkühler einen großen Widerstand und verlangen nach einer druckstarken Pumpe.

2.2.6 Der High-Flowkühler:
Das High-Flow-Konzept stammt direkt vom Gleichtschichtkühler ab und strebt einen möglichst geringen Widerstand an, um einen möglichst hohen Durchfluss zu ermöglichen (hier wird also wieder Grenzschichtminimierung angestrebt). Die Kühler verfügen heutzutage über ein Pin-Muster, um zusätzlich die Oberfläche zu vergrößern.
High-Flow Kühler fordern auch vom restlichen System (Anschlüsse, Radiatoren, Schläuche) einen möglichst geringen Wiederstand und es werden durchsatzstarke Pumpen benötigt. Die resultierenden Einschränkungen bei Lautstärkereduzierung und Kühleranzahl haben das Konzept fast vollständig aus dem europäischen Markt verdrängt.

Die meisten erhältlichen Kühler kombinieren mehrere dieser Prinzipien. Seit der ersten Einführung mit dem Watercool Heatkiller 2.5 sind inbesondere Kombinationen aus einer Bodenplatte mit Feinstruktur und einem zentralen Einlass mit eng geschlitzte Zwischen-/Beschleunigerplatte weit verbreitet.



2.3 Weitere Eigenschaften von Kühlern

Neben der Kühlleistung und dem richtigen Verwendungszweck gilt es bei der Auswahl von Wasserkühlern noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten zu beachten:

- Die Halterung:
Genau wie bei Luftkühlern kann auch bei Wasserkühlern die Montage einfach oder fast unmöglich sein. Unterschiede im Anpressdruck können merklichen Einfluss auf die Kühlleistung haben (auch bei der Interpretation von Tests wichtig!), hier ist vor allem bei Halterungen ohne Federn vorsicht geboten, da sie dem Nutzer nur wenig Spielraum lassen.

- Kompatibilitätsprobleme:
CPU-Wasserkühler haben selten Kompatibilitätsprobleme mit Mainboards.
Bei Grafikkartenkühlern ist jedoch zu achten, dass für ein bestimmtes (Referenz-)Layout entwickelt wurde. Für eigene PCB-Layouts der Hersteller, wie sie gerade in der oberen Mittelklasse häufig zu finden sind, gibt es meist gar keinen passenden Komplettkühler. Vor dem Kauf des Kühlers, besser noch vor dem Kauf der Karte, sollte also genau überprüft werden, um welches Layout es sich handelt (die zum Teil veralteten Bilder von Online-Shops sind hierfür nicht geeignet).
Bei Mainboardkühlern ist die Kompatibilität im Gegenzug oft besser, als auf den ersten Blick angenommen. Die Mainboardhersteller verwenden immer wieder die gleichen Lochabstände und Kühlergrundrisse. Aufgrund der unüberschaubaren Marktvielfalt erfassen die Kompatibilitätslisten der Kühlerhersteller aber nicht alle Platinen - selber nachmessen kann sich auszahlen.

- Die Reinigung:
Wie unter 1.6 angemerkt ist eine Wasserkühlung eigentlich wartungsarm. Kommt es aber doch zu einer Verunreinigung, sind es meist die feinen Strukturen in Kühlern, die als erste betroffen sind. 
High-Flow-Kühler sind naturgemäß seltener als Düsenkühler betroffen, allgemein sollte aber darauf geachtet werden, dass der Kühler zur Reinigung zerlegt werden kann - idealerweise ohne vollständigen Garantieverlust.

- Der Support:
Gerade CPU-Kühler sind oft so flexibel und leistungsfähig, dass sie auch nach einem halben Jahrzehnt noch Verwendung finden können - vorrausgesetzt, der Hersteller bietet Halterungen an. Hier kann ein Blick auf die Zubehör-/Ersatzteilliste für ältere Produkte wertvolle Hinweise geben.


zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*3. Der Radiator*

Die Abgabe der Wärme an die Luft ist die zweitwichtigste Funktion in einer Wasserkühlung - der Auswahl des bzw. der Radiatoren kommt dementsprechend eine große Bedeutung zu.
Aufgrund des ähnlichen Aufbaus lassen sich Radiatoren einfach nach Größenklassen einteilen:


3.1 Single, Dual, Triple. Manchmal Quad

Auch Wasserkühlungen verwenden heute primär 120mm und 140mm Lüfter. 80 und 92 mm sind nahezu ausgestorben, 180 und 200 mm noch selten - nicht zuletzt weil es hochwertigen Lüftern mangelt. Genau wie bei Luftkühlungen gilt auch hier: Fläche ist durch nichts zu ersetzen. Das heißt ein Dual 80 Radi ist naturgemäß nicht stärker, als ein Single 120 gleicher Bauart.
Die umgangssprachliche Bezeichnung der Radiatoren nach aufaddierten Lüfterdurchmessern ("280er" = 140mm+140mm) täuscht hierbei und ist nicht immer eindeutig. "360er" kann 3x120 oder 2x180 bedeuten, ein "1080er" mit 9x120mm könnte auch mit 4*180 bestückt werden, "720er" bezeichnet aber bereits einen 6x120 Radiator (i.d.R. zwei parallele Triple). Aus diesem Grund empfiehlt sich eine direkte Angabe von Lüftern und Anzahl - und selbst diese Angaben täuschen noch: Die Fläche ist bei 4x120 (= 576 Quadratzentimeter) de facto geringer, als bei 3x140 (588 Quadratzentimter).

Da gute Luftkühler ähnliche Leistungen wie ein 120mm Single-Radi erreichen, setzt die Mehrheit der Wasserkühlungen mindestens auf ein Dual120/"240"er Modell, für mehrere Komponenten ist meist ein "Triple" Pflicht (siehe 1.1: Eine Wasserkühlung ist nur dann sinnvoll, wenn man ihre Vorteile auch nutzt.) Quad Radiatoren (480, 560) sind vergleichsweise selten, da für viele Gehäuse zu lang. Sollte mehr Kühlleistung benötigt werden (empfohlen wird meist einmal 120 mm oder äquivalent pro 75 bis 125 W TDP, je nach Lautstärke und Temperaturanspruch), kommen oft externe "Monster"radiatoren zum Einsatz:


3.2 "Monster"radiatoren

Obwohl der erste professionelle Vertreter dieser Klasse Aquacomputers EVO1800 für 15 120mm Lüfter war, wurde letztendlich der "MoRa" des Bastlers B@mbi namensgebend, der in die MO-RA Reihe von Watercool mündete. Der ursprüngliche MoRa hatte das Ziel, durch Vergrößerung bestehender Modelle einen Radiator zu schaffen, der für passiven Betrieb ausreicht. 

Das Konzept ist bis heute beibehalten worden, der Anspruch ist aber mitlerweile ein anderer: 
Der Aufbau der meisten Ausführungen gleicht dem normaler, aktiver Radiatoren. Der Luftaustausch durch Konvektion und damit die Kühlleistung ist insbesondere bei vertikaler Montage an der Gehäusewand gering. Daher werden die Radiatoren aktiv eingesetzt (teilweise mit nur 4 oder 5 Lüftern) und bieten dann auch mit sehr schwachen, leisen Lüftern Leistung ohne Ende.

Aufgrund seines großen Lamellenabstandes etwas besser für den Passivbetrieb geeignet ist der Mora 3, der auch in einer Variante ohne Verkleidung erhältlich ist. Mit zwei Exemplaren wurde auch in vertikaler Position ausreichend Kühlleistung für einen aktuellen PC erreicht. Neben dem Einsatz mehrerer Exemplare empfiehlt sich beim Passivbetrieb derartiger Radiatoren aber die horizontale Montage, die mehre Kelvin niedrigere Wassertemperaturen erzielen kann.


3.3 Passivradiatoren

Nachdem klar wurde, dass herkömmliche Radiatoren an der Seitenwand keine zufriedenstellende Passivkühlung ermöglicht, brachten die Firmen Innovatek und Cape die einander stark ähnelnden Konvekt-O-Matic (mittlerweile eingestellt) und Cora (heute als "HF" aus dem Hause Alphacool, dank des modularen Aufbaus beliebig skalierbar, allerdings mit kritikwürdigen Verbinden) auf den Markt. Beide nutz(t)en Ein Strangprofil mit zentralem Rohr, durch dass das Wasser fließt. Grobe, große Lamellen in Längsrichtung drum herum nutzen im vertikalen Betrieb die Konvektion optimal aus.

Für aktuelle Oberklassesysteme sind dennoch sehr große Ausbaustufen nötig, ein 10-Modul-Cora gerät bereits bei einem System von 250 W Gesamtverbauch an seine Grenzen. In Verbindung mit der Materialwahl (beide Hersteller verwenden Aluminium) und der Tatsache, dass ein komplett lüfterloses System auch hohe Investitionen an anderer Stelle erfordert, finden diese Radiatoren nur wenige Liebhaber. Statt dessen werden konventionelle Radiatoren mit stark gedrosselten, idle ggf. abgeschalteten, Lüftern bevorzugt.


3.4 Unterschiede zwischen Radiatortypen

Bisher wurde der Eindruck erweckt, Radiatoren unterscheiden sich nur in der Zahl der Lüfter. Tatsächlich ist der restliche Aufbau wenig variabel, aber es gibt zwei weitere Kriterien: Dicke und Lamellenabstand.
Beide beeinflussen die tatsächlich verfügbare Kühloberfläche, im Falle eines geringen Lamellenabstandes massiv zu Lasten des (Luft-)Widerstandes, im Falle der Dicke zu Lasten des Platzverbrauches, in geringem Maße des (Luft-)Widerstandes und oft zu Lasten des Preises.

In der Praxis kann ein Radiator mit geringem Luftwiederstand trotz geringer Oberfläche einen dickeren oder mit engeren Lamellen versehenen bei niedrigen Lüfterdrehzahlen (z.B. 600rpm) klar schlagen. Bei 1200rpm ist er dann aber ebenso klar unterlegen da hier die größere Oberfläche des andern Modells den Ausschlag gibt. 
Als Faustregel gilt, dass Radiatoren mit engen Lamellen stärkere Lüfter brauchen, um ihr Potential zu zeigen. Dickere Radiatoren sind bei gleichem Lamellenabstand und schwachen Lüftern meist nur minimal schlechter als baugleiche dünnere Modelle, legen dann bei starken Lüftern aber deutlicher zu. Sehr dicke Radiatoren mit großem Lamellenabstand sind ihren Größenkollegen zum Teil in jeder Hinsicht vorraus: Mit starken Lüftern. Mit schwachen Lüftern. Beim Platzverbrauch.. Und natürlich beim Preis...


3.5 Montageoptionen

Der Platzverbrauch wurde schon mehrfach angesprochen und tatsächlich ist er bei der Wahl des Radiators oft das wichtigste Kriterium: Wenn man den Platz hat, ist ein günstiger Triple einfach die bessere Wahl, als ein teurer Dual, der mit Müh und Not die gleiche Leistung erreicht. 

Im Laufe der Zeit haben sich folgende Montageoptionen herauskristallisiert:

- Unter dem Deckel: Der Klassiker, der aber genug Platz im Gehäuse erfordert. Bei altem Aufbau ist oft das Netzteil im Weg, bei Gehäusen mit unten liegendem Netzteil wird der Abstand zum Mainboard zum Problem

- Auf dem Deckel: Haben Radiator und Lüfter (oder einer von beiden) keinen Platz im Gehäuse, kann man sie auch von außen am Loch anbringen. Die Anordnung Lüfter->Gehäuseblech->Radiator (innen->außen) ist hierbei oft der beste Kompromiss zwischen dem fehlenden Platzangebot in einem Midi-Tower und Ansprüchen an die Optik

- Über dem Deckel: Reicht der Platz nicht mal aus, um Luft aus dem Gehäuse anzusaugen oder will man große Blecharbeiten vermeiden, können Radiator und Lüfter auch mit Abstand über dem Gehäuse positioniert werden.
Nachteilig ist, dass die Lüfter so nicht zur Gehäuseentlüftung beitragen.

- Hochkant in der Front: In Gehäusen mit vielen 5,25" Schächten gehen so zwar extrem viele Laufwerksschächte verloren, aber es sind in meist keinerlei Blecharbeiten erforderlich.

- Unten im Gehäuse: Wenn das Gehäuse auf Füßen steht, können die "Deckel"-Optionen auch am anderen Ende angewandt werden, problematisch ist der Staubeintrag. 
Ein Sonderfall sind 2-Kammergehäuse mit einem getrennten Netzteil&Festplattenbereich. In diesem lassen sich Radiatoren liegend montieren, die durch die Seitenwand Luft ansaugen.

- Seitlich am Gehäuse: Ursprünglich nur für MoRas und passive Radiatoren verwendet, wird diese einfache Variante zunehmend auch für andere Radiatorgrößen entdeckt - mit optisch nicht immer überzeugendem Ergebniss.

- Unabhängig: Vollkommen Extern kann ein Radiator natürlich auch einfach neben dem Rechner stehen oder in einem Regal hängen (letzte Hoffnung für Passiv-Fans), Schnelltrennkupplungen ermöglichen dem eigentlichen Rechner einen Rest von Mobilität.

In diesem Zusammenhang sei auch noch einmal auf die Möglichkeit hingewiesen, mehrere Radiatoren zu verwenden. Wenn man keinen Platz für einen Triple-Radiator hat, kann man die gleiche Oberfläche auch mit einer Kombination aus Single und Dual erreichen. Solange es die Be- oder Entlüftungsmöglichkeiten des Gehäuses zulassen, sollte man aber darauf achten, dass kein Radiator die Abluft des anderen ansaugt. Die Kühlleistung eines derartigen Sandwichkonzeptes von zwei z.B. 240er Radiatoren entspricht in der Praxis nicht der eines 480ers, sondern eher der wesentlich niedrigeren eines extrem dicken 240ers. (siehe auch diesen Vergleichstest verschiedenster Sandwich-Konzepte)


zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*4. Die Pumpe*

Kein Kreislauf ohne etwas, dass ihn am laufen hält - die Pumpe ist sicherlich das Bauteil, dass die meisten Grabenkämpfe verursacht hat. Dabei sind die Eigenschaften (Förderhöhe und Pumpleistung, letzere ist fast egal) direkt vom Hersteller angegeben und der Markt überschaubar:


4.1 andere Hersteller

Ein merkwürdiger Anfang - aber es kommen immer wieder neue Firmen an den Markt. Leider muss man sagen, dass im Laufe der Jahre ebensoviele wieder gegangen sind, nachdem sich ihre Produkte als unzureichend erwiesen. Vor allem die Lebensdauer der Lager hat sich als Schwachstelle erwiesen. Deswegen werden Hersteller, von denen noch keine Langzeiterfahrungen vorliegen, an dieser Stelle nicht behandelt.


4.2 ältere Hersteller

Der Vollständigkeit halber: Hersteller, die manchmal noch am Markt vertreten sind, aber schon lange ignoriert werden.


Spoiler



- Hydor:
Auch bei Pumpen dieser Marke gibt es einige schlechte Erfahrungen mit lauten Lagern oder Totalausfällen. Trotzdem oder gerade deswegen sind diese Pumpen im Vergleich zu ihrer Leistung so unverschämt billig, dass sie ihre Käufer finden.
- Oase: Obwohl keine ernsthaften Probleme bekannt sind, konnten sich die von Alphacool als erste nicht-230V Modelle in den Markt eingeführten Pumpen der Firma Oase nie durchsetzen. Gründe dürfte der unverhältnissmäßig hohe Preis der kleineren Modelle und die hohe Lautstärke und z.T. aufwendigen Handhabe (24V Netzeil) der großen Modelle (die noch immer zu den stärksten überhaupt gehören) sein.
- XPSC: Die Pumpstation erfreute sich seit einige Zeit großer Beliebtheit. Sie ist war zwar tendenziell lauter und nicht wesentlich stärker, aber meist billiger als die ähnlich konzipierte Eheim Station.


4.3 Jingway

Pumpen des chinesischen OEM-Hersteller Jingway werden derzeit vor allem von EK Waterblocks und Phobya zu sehr attraktiven Preisen auf dem deutschen Markt angeboten, aber auch von vielen anderen Firmen unter eigenem Label vertrieben. Das Aussehen und die Leistungsangaben verraten sie leicht als DP-400, DP-600P oder DP-1400 (2,2 m, 2,6 m bzw. 4 m Förderhöhe). Allen dreien wird eine recht hohe Serienstreuung nachgesagt. Während leise Exemplare durchaus gute Pumpen abgeben und sich in Sachen Lautstärke etwas hinter hochgetakteten Eheim 1046 platzieren, werden Exemplare von schlechter Qualität oftmals schnell wieder ausgetauscht, da sie selbst deutlich stärkere Laings deutlich übertönen.


4.4 Laing/Lowara/Xylem

Laing hat als erster Hersteller Pumpen speziell für Wasserkühlungen entwickelt. Heute werden diese von der Lowara-Marke Xylem produziert. Wasserkühlungsshops listen sie i.d.R. aber weiter als "Laing" oder verkaufen Rebrands von Swiftech, Koolance, Alphacool, EK Waterblocks,...

Die "Laing DDC" überzeugt mit vergleichsweise großer Förderhöhe und kompakter Bauweise. Zum Endgültigen Durchbruch verhalfen ihr optisch ansprechende (Plexiglas-) "DDC Deckel" (von Watercool und kurze Zeit später Alphacool eingeführt, seitdem vielfach kopiert), die die Montage zum Kinderspiel machen und das einzige größere Manko -keine G1/4" Gewinde- beheben. Einige Deckel können auch die Lautstärke verringern oder zumindest (bei schweren Metallausführungen) Vibrationen dämpfen. Die meisten DDCs werden mitlerweile direkt mit Deckel ge-/verkauft.
Dank des nativen 12V Designs lässt sich die Laing DDC durch eine Drosselung der Spannung mit verringerter Leistung betreiben, die garantierte Anlaufspannung liegt allerdings bei hohen 9 V und schränkt den Regelbereich ein. Die benötigte Stromstärke liegt ebenfalls sehr hoch, so dass nur hochwertigeste Steuerungen in Frage kommen. Alternativ bietet EK Waterblocks eine über 4-Pin-PWM ansteuerbare Variante an. Auch gedrosselt ist eine Laing DDC allerdings lauter, als eine Eheim1046 (12V Varianten mit erhöhtem Takt) bei gleicher Leistung.

Die Laing D5 ist deutlich größer und etwas leiser, als die DDC. Ein großer Vorteil ist die integrierte Steuerung mittels Potentiometer, deren garantierter Regelbereich vom Niveau der leisesten Eheims bis über die Maximalleistung der DDC (nicht aber der DDC+) reicht. Bei vergleichbarer Stärke ist allerdings auch die D5 meist lauter, als eine Eheim 1046, wenn auch etwas leiser, als eine DDC.


4.5 Eheim basierte Pumpen

DIE Wahl der WaKü-Pioniere und bis heute stark am Markt vertreten, ist die Firma Eheim. Vor allem Leute, die mehr wert auf Lautstärke als Leistung legen, suchen sich ein Modell aus der großen Produktpalette:

4.5.1 Eheim Compact/Station
Klein, einfach, ausreichend stark (vergleichbar Eheim 1046) und günstig wird die Eheim Compact quasi nur als "Eheim Station" gekauft (weniger klein  ), da sie als Tauchpumpe eingesetzt werden muss. Der getauchte Betrieb hilft hierbei auch, das Laufgeräusch zu dämpfen. Das Ergebnis wird mancher Orts mit der Eheim 1046 verglichen. Die mir bekannten Exemplare sind allerdings hörbar lauter (nicht zu letzt weil die starken Vibrationen auf die große Fläche des AGB wirken). Sie erzielen sogar Messwerte oberhalb einer Laing DDC, sind aufgrund des tiefen Brummens aber wesentlich angenehmer und werden leichter von anderen Komponenten übertönt
Der integrierte Ausgleichsbehälters sorgt so oder so für ein exzellentes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.

4.5.1 Eheim 1046
Die "46er" (eigentlich "Eheim Universal 1046-790 230V", mittlerweile von Eheim selbst als "Universal 300" bezeichnet) war die erste Pumpe, die in großem Stil für Wasserkühlungen verwendet wurde - und in Sachen Lautstärke und Haltbarkeit ist sie bis heute DER Maßstab.
Die Pumpe ist gelegentlich auch in einer 12V Ausführung mit externer Wandlerplatine erhältlich ("12V" heißt 12V Wechselstrom, man braucht also einen Wechselrichter zum Betrieb im PC). Bei der 230V Version ist auf den Zusatz "-790" oder auch "Vollkeramik" zu achten. Diese Verfügt über ein Lager, bei dem sowohl die Lagerbuchse im Rotor wie auch die Achse aus Keramik sind. Eine (meist) günstigere Variante mit Graphitrotor hat eine geringere Lebenserwartung.

4.5.2 Eheim 1048, 1250,...
Die großen Geschwister der 1046 wurden einige Zeit lang von Overclockern verwendet. Da sie aber merklich lauter, vibrationsstärker und teurer sind, wird heute die Laing DDC+ bevorzugt.

4.5.3 Eheim 1046 12V basierte Pumpen
Auf Basis der 46er 12V haben verschiedene Firmen eigene Produkte entwickelt. Die Wandlerplatine wurde in das Pumpengehäuse integriert (bei Innovatek mit Buckel), außerdem wird mehr Leistung und eine größere Laufruhe bzw. der Wegfall eines "50Hz Brummens" versprochen. (weil "mit nativen 12V gearbeitet wird", tatsächlich vibriert die Eheim 1046 mit den 50Hz ihres Antriebes)
Unerwähnt bleibt allerdings, dass die zugrunde legende 12V Version der Pumpe auch mit Wechselstrom arbeitet (halt AC 12V) und die Pumpen somit genauso virbrieren, aufgrund der höheren Frequenz halt nicht mit 50Hz. Dafür bieten die Pumpen die Möglichkeit, diese Frequenz und damit Drehzahl und Leistung der Pumpe zu verändern. (Eine Drehzahl-Regulierung über die Spannung ist bei Synchronmotoren, wie sie die Eheimpumpen darstellen, prinzipbedingt unmöglich.) Das macht auch den Hauptunterschied zwischen den Modellen aus:

- Innovatek HPPS+ 
Es stehen ein Silent, Standard und Powermodus zur Auswahl (55, 66 und 72Hz). Diese müssen bei Bestellung ausgewählt werden, für eine nachträgliche Änderung sind (leichte) Lötarbeiten erforderlich.

- Watercool Eheim 12Volt (ex "Eheim 1046-Watercool Edition 12Volt")
Die Pumpe lässt sich mit einem Potentiometer in der Rückseite zwischen 40 und 80Hz regeln. Der effektiv nutzbare Bereich ist, je nach Kreislauf aber kleiner. Deutlich unter 50 Hz können Störgeräusche auftreten, deutlich über 65 Hz sind nur bei ausreichendem Widerstand möglich. Nach meiner Erfahrung ist die Watercool Eheim 12 V zudem etwas leiser, als 1046-790 230V und Aquastream bei gleicher Drehzahl. (Watercool spricht von einer speziellen Ansteuerung.)

- Aquacomputer AquastreamXT
Der einstellbare Regelbereich liegt zwischen 50 und 100Hz, es gelten aber die gleichen Beschränkungen wie bei Watercool und mehr als 80 Hz werden nur in Kreisläufen mit sehr hohem Widerstand erreicht. die Ansteuerung erfolgt komfortabel per USB/ Software. Die teureren Varianten Advancend und Ultra bieten zusätzlich Funktionen einer high-End Lüftersteuerung - allerdings beschränkt auf einen Kanal mit knappen 0,4 A

4.5.4 Weitere Eheim Pumpen
Innovatek bietet zusätzlich die HPPS i an, die eine höhere Leistung als die normale HPPS liefert, und die Eheim-basierte PCPS mit integriertem AGB an. Mit beiden Pumpen liegen keine/kaum Erfahrungen vor, von letzterer ist nicht einmal die zugrundeliegende Technik bekannt. Spärliche Tests bescheinigen der PCPS eine ähnliche Lautstärke, wie der Eheim Station, bei teilweise geringerer Leistung.


4.6 Alphacool DC-LT

Ebenfalls in Zusammenarbeit mit Eheim wurde die winzige Alphacool DC-LT entwickelt. Für ihre "Größe" (vergleichbar mit dem Verschluss einer Eheim Station oder dem Rotor einer Laing D5!) vermag die Pumpe erstaunliches zu leisten (ähnlich einer Eheim 1046 bei 70 Hz). Leider ist dies nur dank einer sehr hohen Drehzahl und entsprechender Lautstärke möglich. Als einer der lautesten Pumpen am Markt wird die DC-LT deswegen so gut wie gar nicht einzeln eingesetzt, Käufer findet sie wenn dann verbaut in der Coolermaster Eisberg Kompaktwasserkühlung.


4.7 Die richtige Pumpenwahl

OK: ganz so übersichtlich ist der Markt auf den ersten Blick doch nicht, aber auf den zweiten, den es gibt nur wenige Aspekte zu beachten:

Der primäre Nachteil von 230V Pumpen ist, dass man eine Master-Slave oder Schaltsteckdose verwenden muss, da man sonst garantiert mal das Einschalten vergisst. (Was aber auch keine Katastrophe ist, die Temperaturen steigen langsam.) Die 12V Pumpen sind beim Befüllen des Systems im Nachteil - um sie zum laufen zu bringen müssen zwei Pins am Netzteilstecker überbrückt werden, vorher das komplette System vom Netzteil getrennt werden. (Damit es nicht ungekühlt startet)
Beides sind keine wirklich großen Probleme, weswegen in den meisten Fällen zwei eigentlich unabhängige Faktoren den Ausschlag geben: 
- Das externe Kabel bei 230V Pumpen
- Die Features/Mehrleistung einiger 12V Pumpen

Die Leistung wird allgemein überbewertet. Viele Tests zeigen, dass der Unterschied zwischen einer "schwachen" 1046 und einer "starken" Laing DDC zwar z.T. 80% und mehr beim Durchfluss aber selbst bei extremen Düsenkühlern nicht mehr als 3-4K in der Temperatur ausmacht.
Bei weniger pumpenabhängigen Kühlern liegen die Temperaturänderungen z.T. innerhalb der Messgenauigkeit und aus persönlicher Erfahrung kann ich berichten, dass selbst eine Absenkung des Durchflusses auf <<30 l/h, keine Temperaturprobleme nach sich ziehen muss. Die Antwort auf die allseits beliebte Frage "Reicht (meine) Pumpe XYZ für ABC?" lautet in allen Fällen "Ja".

Bei der Ausstattung muss letzten Endes jeder selbst wissen, was er braucht - pumpen tun sie alle. 

Ein paar konkrete Empfehlungen:

- Wem das letzte 1/10 Grad zusätzliche Lautstärke wert ist, dem sei die Laing DDC+ empfohlen. (alternativ lässt sich die DDC zur DDC+ modden und damit Geld sparen)

- Wer schlichtweg nicht genug Platz für eine Eheim hat, der nimmt die normale DDC

- Wer mit dem zusätzlichen Kabel leben kann und "nur" eine Pumpe will, der nimmt die Eheim Station (Schwerpunkt "billig", da man sich den separaten Ausgleichsbehälter spart) oder die 1046 in der 230V Version (Schwerpunkt "leise" - leiser gehts kaum)

- Wer 12V und geringe Lautstärke will, muss anhand der Features zwischen HPPS+, Watercool-Edition und AquastreamXT entscheiden. (dabei den Lieferumfang beachten, der Preisunterschiede kompensieren kann)). Bei extrem hohen Silent-Ansprüchen geht die Tendenz hierbei zu Watercool.

-Wer sich nicht entscheiden kann, nimmt die AquastreamXT. Die ist zwar die teuerste, kann im Zweifelsfall aber fast alles.

-Wer eine halbe Lüftersteuerung will, nimmt die AquastreamXT Ultra


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. November 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide Stand 1.11.08*

zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*5. Der Ausgleichsbehälter*

5.1 Aufgabe

Ein AGB ist nicht zwingend nötig, soll in einer Wasserkühlung aber 3 Funktionen erfüllen:

- Ausgleich von Füllstandsschwankungen
Z.B. durch Erwärmung/Abkühlung aber natürlich auch durch langsames Verdunsten (Wasser diffundiert durch die Schläuche) ändert sich der Füllstand einer Wasserkühlung. In den meisten Fällen würde die Elastizität der Schläuche für einen Ausgleich ausreichen.

- Erleichterung des Befüllens
Der AGB stellt eine bequeme Einfüllöffnung zur Verfügung. Alternativ kann man auch das offene Ende eines T-Stücks in Kombination mit einem Trichter oder einem sogenannten "Fillport" verwenden, fehlende Entweichmöglichkeiten für die noch im System befindliche Luft sind aber ein Problem.

- Entlüften des Systems
Um den Kreislauf vollständig zu füllen, muss die Luft raus. Im verwinkelten Inneren von Radiatoren und Kühlern können sich aber immer ein paar Luftblasen halten, die ggf. erst Stunden oder Tage später herauskommen. In der Pumpe führen sie dann zu deutlicher Geräuschentwicklung, in einem Kühler ggf. zu Leistungseinbußen. 
Unter den relativ ruhigen Bedingungen eines AGBs können sie sich dagegen sammeln und absetzen.


5.2 Auswahl

AGBs gibt es in den verschiedensten Formen und Größen.
Bei einem Bauteil, dass man sogar weglassen kann, gibt es natürlich keine optimale Variante. Erlaubt ist, was gefällt. Zu beachtende Faktoren wären:

- Aufsteck-/AufsatzAGBs passen natürlich nur auf die entsprechende Eheim1046/Laing/DC-LT

- Bei Verwendung sehr starker Pumpen (z.B. Laing DDC+) und kleinen AGBs mit nah beeinander liegenden, baulich nicht getrennten Ein- und Auslässen (z.B. viele Laing-AufsatzAGBs) kann es passieren, dass Luftblasen direkt wieder angesaugt werden oder sich sogar ein Strudel bildet. Die Entlüftungsfunktion ist dann natürlich nicht mehr gegeben. Der ideale AGB hat dagegen, durch seine Größe oder innere Form, möglichst langen Weg zwischen Ein- und Auslass, in dem das Wasser möglichst langsam fließt (möglichst breit), so dass Luft nach oben aus dem Wasser entweicht.

- Ein größerer AGB kann einen größeren Wasserverlust ausgleichen. Bei typischen Kreislaufvolumen von ein einigen 100ml sind 2l Ausführungen aber sicherlich überdimensioniert.

- Auch die Einlassöffnung des AGBs sollte unterhalb des Wasserspiegels im AGB befinden, sonst wandert die im AGB angesammelte Luft nach abschalten der Pumpe zurück in den Einlassschlauch. Ein möglichst tiefliegender Auslass ist ebenfalls von Vorteil (schließlich steigt die Luft, die man abscheiden möchte, nach oben).


zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*6. Anschlüsse und Schläuche*

Eng miteinander verknüpft ist die Wahl des Schlauches und des passenden Anschlusses. Man unterscheidet sogenannte Tüllen-, Verschraubungs/Schraub- und Plug&Cool/Legris-Anschlüsse, wobei natürlich alle 3 Typen in den Kühler/Radiator/... eingeschraubt werden. Hier hat sich das G1/4" Gewinde durchgesetzt, vereinzelt findet sich aber auch noch das kleinere G1/8" und das größere G3/8". 
Zu beachten ist, dass gerade Firmen aus dem anglo-amerikanischen Raum auch die Schlauchgröße in Zoll (") angeben, ein " 3/8" Anschluss" muss also kein G3/8" Gewinde meinen.

Ein Sonderfall stellen Mikrosysteme dar, die einige Hersteller für die Kühlung kleiner Komponenten (z.B. RAM, Spannungswandler) entwickelt (und zum Teil wieder aus dem Programm genommen) haben. Aufgrund der geringen Abmessungen kommen hier feste Tüllen oder M5 Gewinde zum Einsatz.

Weitere Gewindetypen finden sich insbesondere bei Strömungsmessern (zur Zeit max. G1/2"), Verschlussdeckeln (z.B. 1" oder 3/8") und Pumpen. (in Eheim basierten Pumpen findet sich z.B. oft ein 1/8" Gewinde am Auslass, dessen Dichtungsfläche und Länge aber nicht zu normalen G1/8" Anschlüssen kompatibel sind, sondern Adapter erfodern). Hier sind gelegentlich  auch Außengewinde (AG) statt der üblichen Innengewinde (IG) zu finden. Die Anschlüsse müssen dann ihrerseit ein Innengewinde ("IG" oder "für AG") haben.

Zu guter letzt spielt die Länge des Gewindes eine Rolle. Einige Hersteller verwenden in ihren Kühlern und insbesondere in Adaptern sehr kurze Gewinde, die nur wenige Millimeter tief sind. Anschlüsse, die über mehr Windungen verfügen, lassen sich dann nicht so weit einschrauben, dass der O-Ring abdichtet. Abhilfe schaffen Distanzringe oder dickere O-Ringe.
Bei letzteren darauf achten (auch wenn der Anschluss serienmäßig so ausgeliefert wird), dass ein (zu großer) O-Ring, der auf der Außenseite nicht geführt wird, über eine zu kleine Auflagefläche am Anschluss rutschen kann.


6.1 Plug&Cool

Plug&Cool Anschlüsse, auch Legris genannt, dichten den Schlauch auf der Außenseite ab.
Damit das klappt, muss der Schlauch exakt rund sein, weswegen nur harte PUR-Schläuche in Frage kommen. Auch bei diesen muss darauf geachtet werden, dass der Schlauch nicht zu stark zur Seite gezogen und dabei verformt wird oder schräg im Anschluss sitzt. In beiden Fällen wären Undichtigkeiten die Folge. Diese Anforderungen erschweren das Verlegen von Schläuchen bei Plug&Cool Systemen deutlich, weswegen das System kaum noch Liebhaber findet. 
Von Vorteil ist, dass der Innendurchmesser des Schlauches keine Rolle spielt, es im Anschluss zu keiner Querschnittsverengung kommt, (andere Anschlüsse müssen in den Schlauch hineinpassen, sind somit auf der Innenseite enger) und dass alles abgedichtet wird, dass ausreichend rund und hart ist - einschließlich Rohren.


6.2 Tüllen

Im Falle von Tüllenanschlüssen wird der Schlauch einfach drüber gesteckt und dabei gedehnt, was zu einer guten Abdichtung führt. Einige Tüllen sind zusätzlich leicht konisch oder/und strukturiert, um den Effekt zu verstärken. Zur Sicherung werden Kabelbinder oder Schlauchschellen empfohlen.

Ein Sonderfall sind sogenannte "Perfect Seal"-Tüllen. Hier liegt der Schlauch großflächig auf der unstrukturierten Außenseite auf. Da der Durchmesser größer ist, als angegeben, reicht die Haftreibung nach den Berichten vieler Nutzer für einen sicheren Halt aus. Soll der Schlauch einmal entfernt werden, ist oft der Einsatz von Messern nötig. Umgekehrt wird zur Schonung der Hardware empfohlen, den Schlauch vor dem Aufstecken in einem Wasserbad warm und elastisch zu machen.
Anm.: Unter der "PS"-Bezeichnung sind derzeit mindestens zwei Typen von Tüllen erhältlich, die aber ähnliche Eigenschaften aufweisen.

Vorteil aller Tüllen ist, dass der Außendurchmesser des Schlauches keine Rolle spielt. Außerdem ist die Herstellung sehr einfach, weswegen Tüllen für die meisten Schlauchgrößen günstig verfügbar sind. Das Material der Schläuche spielt ebenfalls keine Rolle.


6.3 Verschraubungen

Die beliebtesten Anschlüsse sind Verschraubungen. Hierbei handelt es sich prinzipiell um kleine Tüllen, die zusätzlich über ein Gewinde verfügen. Auf dieses wird eine Überwurfmutter geschraubt, der Schlauch dabei zwischen Mutter und Anshluss fest eingeklemmt.
Bei der Auswahl muss sowohl sowohl der Innen- wie auch der Außendurchmesser des Schlauches beachtet werden. (Abweichungen bis 0,5mm sind meist kein Problem)
Vorteil von Verschraubungen ist neben dem sehr guten Halt bei gleichzeitig guter Lösbarkeit auch die geringere Länge. Bei der Montage von Schläuchen kann es hilfreich sein, diese auf der Außenseite zu befeuchten, um ein Mitdrehen beim Festziehen der Überwurfmutter zu erschweren.


6.4 Schläuche

Mit der Entscheidung für Plug&Cool steht das Schlauchmaterial bereits fest, bei Tüllen und Verschraubungen hat man dagegen ein bißchen mehr Auswahl. Schläuche aus Silikon oder Gummi sind aufgrund ihrer Eigenschaften (zu weich, hohe Diffusionsrate) nicht mehr am Markt zu finden, aber es gibt ein reichhaltiges Angebot an PVC-Schläuchen.

Das wichtigste Kriterium ist natürlich die Größe: Das lange Zeit übliche Format mit 8mm Innen- und 10mm Außendurchmesser ("8/10", "10/8" bzw. "8x1") wurde vollständig von 8/11 und 10/16 verdrängt. Der Grund ist die hohe Knickempfindlickeit von dünnwandigem PVC (1mm Wandstärke relativ zu 8mm Innendurchmesser). Auch 10/13 oder 13/16 finden aus diesem Grund kaum noch Freunde.
Die großen Formate werden aus optischen Gründen eingesetzt, ein Leistungsvorteil von 10mm Innendurchmesser gegenüber 8mm wird nur selten gemessen. Bei Schläuchen mit Außendurchmessern von 16mm und größer kommt es gehäuft zu Platzproblemen aufgrund des großen Durchmessers der Anschlüsse, was die Verwendung von Tüllen erzwingt.

Ein zweiter Faktor kann die Qualität/Marke/Material sein.
PVC an sich ist ein relativ harter, spröder Kunststoff. Für den Einsatz als flexibler Schlauch wird er mit Weichmachern versehen. Je nach Zusammensetzung haben PVC Schläuche gleicher Abmessungen unterschiedliche Eigenschaften. Als besonders hochwertig (zumindest -preisig) gelten Schläuche von Saint-Gobain, die unter dem Markennamen "Tygon" vertrieben werden. Bei den in Wasserkühlungsshops angebotenen Versionen handelt es sich in aller Regel um PVC-Derivate. Auch die Firma Masterkleer vertreibt PVC unter eigenem Namen.
Diesen Schläuchen werden wahlweise engere Biegeradien, Unempfindlichkeit gegenüber Verfärbungen oder anhaltende Klarheit nachgesagt (PVC kann mit der Zeit trüb werden). Allerdings sind keine eindeutigen Testergebnisse zu diesen Fragen bekannt und Erfahrungswerte zum Teil stark wiedersprüchlich. Dies gilt auch für Verunreinigungen des Kreislaufes durch austretenden Weichmacher.

"Farben" spricht ein drittes Kriterium an: Schläuche sind in verschiedenen Farbtönen und mit UV-Effekt erhältlich. Hiermit lassen sich deutlich intensivere Farben als mit Wasserzusätzen erreichen.


zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*7. Verkaufsarten & Bezugsquellen*

Wasserkühlungsartikel sind in verschiedener Form aus verschiedenen Quellen erhältlich.


7.1 Komplettsets von Luftkühlerherstellern

Sets, die von klassischen Luftkühlungsherstellern vertrieben werden (Thermaltake, Zalman), haben ihre Marktposition größtenteils zugunsten von Kompaktkühlungen eingebüßt. All zu häufig anzutreffende Eigenschaften sind(waren) Defizite bei der Materialwahl, der Kühlleistung, der Verarbeitung oder der Qualität der Pumpe und die wenigen akzeptablen Sets haben einen Preis, der merklich über vergleichbaren Angeboten reiner Wasserkühlungshersteller liegt.

Vorsicht ist insbesondere bei sehr kompakten, billigen Angeboten angesagt. Diese bieten oft nur wenig bessere (oder gar schlechtere) Kühlleistung, als gute Luftkühler. Aufgrund der minderwertigen Pumpe lässt sich die Mehrleistung nicht einmal in geringere Lautstärke umsetzen - die minderwertige Pumpe übertönt die Lüfter.

Als Einstiegspaket sind solche Sets ebenfalls ungeeignet. Zum einen macht es bei Nutzungsdauern von vielen Jahren im Wakübereich wenig Sinn, erstmal etwas billiges zu kaufen. Zum anderen verwenden die Hersteller für ihre Komplettsets oft ungewöhnliche Anschlüsse, so dass eine Aufrüstung kompliziert wird.


7.2 Komplettsets von Wasserkühlungsprofis

Viele Wasserkühlungshändler und auch einige -hersteller (Liste) bieten Zusammenstellungen aus Komponenten an, die sonst auch einzeln verkauft werden. Qualität und Leistung schwanken zwar je nach Set, aber das Preis/Leistungsverhälniss ist meist akzeptabel, die Erweiterbarkeit ist gegeben und es kommen keine komplett unbrauchbaren Komponenten zum Einsatz.

Die Preisersparniss ist aber oft klein und wenn wer noch eine Komponente austauschen möchte, sollte vorher genau durchrechnen, ob eine eigene Zusammenstellung nicht billiger kommt.


7.3 Eigene Zusammenstellungen

Der umständlichste, aber meist zufriedenstellenste Weg zu einer Wasserkühlung ist eine individuelle Zusammenstellung. Das Wissen dafür liefern z.B. dieser Guide und die benachbarten Beispielkonfigurationen hier. Als Bezugsquelle kommen die erwähnten Shops in Frage.

Wenn ein Großteil der Komponenten von einem bestimmten Hersteller stammt, lohnt sich auch ein Blick auf dessen Website - die meisten Hersteller unterhalten eigene Shops. Diese sind zwar nicht unbedingt billiger, aber der Support ist i.d.R. besser und direkter, als bei einem Händler.


7.4 All-in-One

Es gibt drei Ansätze, (möglichst) alle Komponenten einer Wasserkühlung in einem Gehäuse zu vereinen und dem Kunden die Montage so leicht wie möglich zu machen:

- Kaum noch zu finden sind Mini-Waküs, die nicht größer als ein herkömmlicher Luftkühler sind und komplett auf der CPU oder als zusätzliche Steckkarte neben einer Grafikkarte montiert werden. Wie in 3.1 beschrieben können solch kompakte Lösungen gar keinen Sinn machen.

- Die nächst größere Variante teilt alle Komponenten auf typischerweise zwei fest verbundende Einheiten auf. Die Pumpe wird wahlweise an den Radiator gekoppelt, mit diesem in einen 5,25" Einschub integriert oder in den CPU-Kühler integriert. Insbesondere die beliebten, von verschiedenen Resellern (z.B. Corsair und Antec) vertriebenen Produkte der Firmen Asetek und Cool-IT nutzen letztere Variante.
Da die meisten Variationen sich weiterhin auf einen Single-Radiator beschränken, reicht die Leistung auch hier nicht, um große Luftkühler deutlich zu schlagen. Einige Ausführungen sind aber eine interessante Alternative, wenn High-End-Luftkühler aus Platz- oder Gewichtsgründen nicht möglich sind. Die fehlende Aufrüstbarkeit unterscheidet diese Löungen aber klar von einer "vollwertigen" Wakü und die einfachen, nicht entkoppelbaren Pumpen schränken die Silent-Tauglichkeit vieler Lösungen ein. Einige Leute stufen diese Produkte deswegen seperat als "Flüssigkeitskühlung" und stellen sie in die Nähe von Luftkühlen, denen sie in Handhabung und Leistung stärker ähneln. Aufgrund zahlreicher Anfragen haben diese nicht erweiterbaren Kühlungen mittlerweile ein eigenes Unterforum erhalten[/quote], in dem es noch einmal einen gesonderten [URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/155352-sammelthread-faq-kompaktkuehlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html"]FAQ/Sammelthread gibt.

- Externe Lösungen, die Radiator, Pumpe und AGB in einem Gehäuse unterbringen:
Diese Variante wurde zuerst von Luftkühlungsherstellern als praktischere Form der unter 7.1 erwähnten Sets eingeführt - mit den gleichen Nachteilen.
Mitlerweile haben professionelle Wasserkühlungshersteller (Aquacomputer, Watercool, Swiftech) nachgezogen und bieten sehr hochwertige Produkte am Markt. Als Bezugsquelle bietet sich ganz klar der Hersteller selbst an, da der Käufer zusätzlich nur noch einen Kühlkörper benötigt. Die Nachteile hochwertiger Sets gelten entsprechend, die Preise fallen aber oft noch deutlich höher aus.


7.5 eBay&Co

Eine billige Alternative zu normalen Shop-Käufen ist der Gebrauchtkauf, z.B. in Foren oder bei eBay. Das Angebot zu einem einzelnen Zeitpunkt ist zwar eher klein, aber gebrauchte Kühler werden oft für 1/3 bis 1/10 des Neupreises verkauft. 
Da Kühler und Radiatoren keinem Alterungsprozess unterliegen, ist nach einer gründlichen Reinigung oft kein Unterschied zu Neuware mehr spürbar. Vorsicht ist nur bei Angeboten aus Aluminium geboten, da man nie weiß, wie gut der Korrosionsschutz beim Vorgänger war. (siehe 1.4)


7.6 Basteln & Eigenbau

Wenig Beachtung findet die Option des Eigenbaus.
Gerade Ausgleichsbehälter sind nichts weiter als ein Kunststoffgefäß mit 2 G1/4" Gewinden und einem wasserdichten Deckel. Wasserdicht verschließbare Gefäße führt jeder Supermarkt, G1/4" IG (zum z.B. einkleben) gibt es in Form von G3/8"auf G1/4" Adaptern in den meisten Baumärkten im Gaszubehör, alternativ sind G1/4" Gewindebohrer und passende Kernbohrer bei einigen Wasserkühlungshändlern und im Werkzeughandel erhältlich.

Als Radiator eignet sich prinzipiell alles, was eine ausreichend große Oberfläche hat. 50l Fässer, wie in den Anfangstagen der Wakübastelei, sind nicht mehr ganz ausreichend, aber z.B. Auto- oder Klimaradiatoren bleiben ein billiger Anlaufpunkt für alle, die von einem Passivsystem träumen. Zu beachten ist auch hier die Korrosionsproblematik. Insbesondere bei Heizkörpern sind Filter empfehlenswert, um ein Verstopfen feiner Wasserkühler durch Rostpartikel zu verhindern. (Auch hohe Konzentrationen von Korrosionsschutzmitteln bieten hier keinen hundertprozigen Schutz.)

Kühlkörper in Eigenbau sind unterdessen nur noch für den Bastelspaß oder für Spezialanwendungen von Interesse. Die Leistung eines kommerziellen CPU- oder Grafikkartenkühlers ist für den normalen Heimwerker unerreichbar.


zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*8. Zusammen- und Einbau*

Nachdem nun alle Komponenten und ihr Umfeld bekannt und gekauft sind, muss noch ein System draus werden.
(wem nur-Text zu dröge ist, der findet die wichtigsten Punkte auch in CoXxOnEs bebilderten HowTo)


8.1 Reinigung

Vor dem Zusammenbau ist es zu empfehlen, das Innere der Komponenten zu reinigen/spülen, da z. T. noch Rückstände von Produktionsmitteln enthalten sind. Besitzer von tauchfähigen Pumpen (Hydor, Eheim 230V) können einfach einen Behelfskreislauf mit einem Eimer aufbauen, allen anderen sei zu Badewanne, Schlauch und Wasserhahn geraten. Kühlkörper lassen sich zur Reinigung auch einfach auseinandernehmen (siehe 2.3, Garantiebestimmungen beachten).
Bei Reinigungszusätzen ist Vorsicht geboten. Reiniger, deren Wirkung auf Sauerstoff/Oxidation oder Säure ("Citrus", "Essig") basiert, können insbesondere Aluminium leicht angreifen, aber bei längerer Einwirkzeit auch Kupfer anlösen oder zu elektrochemischer Korrosion zwischen eigentlich unbedenklichen Metallen führen (siehe auch 1.4 Korrosion). Auch Kunststoffe können geschädigt werden, beispielsweise reagiert Plexiglas empfindlich auf Ethanol.
Für die Reinigung von Radiatoren sei in jedem Fall ein fettlösender Reiniger empfohlen, da diese oft Reste von Lötfett enthalten. (siehe auch [HowTo]Wasserkühlung reinigen)


8.2 Radiator

Einbaupositionen wurden bereits unter Montageoptionen behandelt, deswegen hier nur zwei kleine Tipps:
- Große, schwere Radiatoren an der Seitenwand können große Kräfte ausüben. Bei Gehäusen mit dünnwandigen Seitenteilen muss die Befestigungstelle gegebenenfalls verstärkt werden, um Beulen zu verhindern.
- Zur Montage über dem Deckel kann man spezielle Abstandshalter oder Halterungen kaufen. Lange Schrauben/Gewindestangen und Muttern oder Rohrstückchen gehen aber auch.


8.3 Die Kühlkörper

Wasserkühler werden genauso montiert, wie Luftkühler - die Montage ist oft sogar einfacher, da die Kühler nicht so unhandlich sind. (Dafür ist z.T. größere Vorsicht vor unschönen Fingerabdrücken auf polierten Metallflächen geboten. Inbesondere auf Kupfer verewigen sich Schweißrückstände durch oberflächliche Korrosion)
Wichtig: Bei Grafikkartenkomplettkühler muss darauf geachtet werden, ob Spannungswandler und RAM mit Wärmeleitpads oder Wärmeleitpaste versehen werden sollen. Das macht einen Höhenunterschied von 0,5-1,5mm aus und im schlimmsten Falle werden einige Komponenten gar nicht gekühlt, wenn andere Komponenten in der Umgebung eine zu dicke Auflage haben.


8.4 Die Pumpe und der Ausgleichsbehälter

Die Position von Pumpe und AGB kann frei gewählt werden. 
Wichtig ist nur, dass das Wasser allein durch Schwerkraft aus dem AGB in die Pumpe fließen kann (siehe 8.5) bzw. dass die Kombination aus Pumpe & AGB zum befüllen bequem zugänglich ist.

Bei der Halterung der Pumpe sollte unbedingt auf gute Entkopplung geachtet werden, da alle Modelle stark bis sehr stark virbrieren. Trotz relativ guter Retail-Produkte ist die beste Lösung hierfür immer noch das Shoggy-Sandwhich. Auch die Verschlauchung in Pumpennähe muss bei der Entkopplung berücksichtigt werden. Berührt ein von der Pumpe kommender oder zur Pumpe führender Schlauch nach wenigen cm die Gehäusewand oder endet an einem am Gehause verschraubten AGB, so können auch auf diesem Wege Vibrationen übertragen werden.


8.5 Die Verschlauchung

Auch hier gilt "Erlaubt ist, was gefällt (bzw. einfach zu realisieren ist)". Solange der Schlauch nicht knickt, funktioniert der Kreislauf. Auch die Reihenfolge der Komponenten spielt keine Rolle, da sich die Wassertemperatur in den meisten Kreisläufen an verschiedenen Stellen um nicht mehr als 2°C unterscheidet. 
Ausgenommen hiervon sind lediglich drei Dinge: 

- Der AGB muss direkt vor der Pumpe kommen, der Wasserspiegel in ihm muss sich oberhalb der selbigen befinden. Grund: Kreiselpumpen sind nicht selbst-ansaugend, das Wasser muss beim Befüllen also allein durch Schwerkraft bis in die Pumpe laufen. (Ist der Kreislauf erst gefüllt, kann die Position des AGBs geändert werden)

- Im Interesse einer zügigen Entlüftung empfiehlt es sich, nicht zu oft von oben nach unten zu gehen. An jedem "Hochpunkt" kann sich Luft sammeln, die dann mit dem Wasserstrom abwärts transportiert werden muss.

- Wasserkühlungskreisläufe werden "in Reihe" aufgebaut. Y-/T-Stücke sind zwar verfügbar, ein Aufbau mit parrallel eingebundenen Kühlern ist aber in fast allen Fällen die schlechtere Lösung. Das Wasser nimmt den Weg des geringsten Wiederstandes - diesen bietet meist der einfachere Kühler auf der weniger kühlungsbedürftigen Komponente. Durch die Abzweigung mit höherem Wiederstand fließt ggf. nicht genug Wasser, um für ausreichend Kühlung zu sorgen.

An dieser Stelle noch ein allgemeiner Tip:
Wer bereits beim Zusammenbau der Wasserkühlung an spätere Bastelarbeiten denkt, kann sich viel Ärger ersparen. Ausreichend lange Schläuche zur Grafikarte ermöglichen es, diese testhalber gegen eine luftgekühlte auszutauschen, ohne den Kreislauf zu öffnen. CPUs lassen sich bei richtiger Planung ebenfalls ohne Arbeiten an der Kühlung wechseln. Muss der Kreislauf doch einmal geöffnet werden, stellt sich die Frage nach dem Ablassen des Wassers. Eine Verbindung in der Nähe des Gehäusebodens oder gar außerhalb, die man über einem Eimer öffnet ist hier die günstige Alternative zum Durchschneiden von Schläuchen. Optimal dagegen ist eine Abzweigung mit Ablasshahn. (T-Stück oder freier Abgang an AGB/Grafikkartenkühler + Kugelhahn + Verbindung zwischen beiden)


8.6 Das Befüllen

3 einfache Schritte:
- AGB füllen
- Pumpe einschalten
- Nachkippen, bis der Kreislauf voll ist.

Sollte es zu schwer oder aus Platzgründen nicht möglich sein, kontinuierlich zu kippen, kann man die Pumpe auch wieder ausschalten, den AGB füllen, Pumpe einschalten,...

Besitzer von 12V Pumpen müssen für den Betrieb ihrer Pumpe entweder ein extra Netzteil verwenden oder alle Systemkomponenten vom Netzteil trennen und den Power-On Pin (meist Grün, Netzteilhandbuch konsultieren) am ATX Stecker auf Masse kurzschließen. Das Netzteil läuft dann auch ohne Mainbord. (Bei einigen Netzteilen muss eine Mindestlast angeschlossen sein. Ein Laufwerk reicht meist)


8.7 Entlüften

In den meisten Fällen ist der Kreislauf nach dem Befüllen nicht restlos voll. An verschiedenen Stellen haben sich Luftblasen gehalten. Wenn die Pumpe läuft, werden diese nach und nach ausgetrieben und sammeln sich im AGB.
Dieser Vorgang dauert je nach Größe des Systems und Stärke der Pumpe wenige Sekunden bis mehrere Stunden, in sehr großen Systemen kann auch nach mehreren Tagen noch das eine oder andere Luftbläßchen im AGB erscheinen. Ein sinkender Wasserspiegel im AGB muss also kein Anzeichen für ein Leck sein (nachgucken sollte man trotzdem). Die Kühlleistung reicht aber schon nach kurzer Zeit aus, um das System einzusetzen.

Es gibt drei Optionen, um die Sache zu beschleunigen. Bei allen sollte man sicherstellen, dass sich keine Luft in der Pumpe befindet und auch keine hineinlangt - eine teilweise mit Luft gefüllte Pumpe (am "Rasseln" erkennbar) bringt nur einen Bruchteil ihrer Leistung und kann dann auch keine Luftblasen bewegen:
- System flach hinlegen. Wenn die Luft nicht "bergab" muss, bewegt sich sich deutlich schneller
- System drehen & schwenken. Luftansammlungen in Radiatoren lassen sich am besten Entfernen, in dem man den Radiator samt System auf den Kopf stellt. Idealerweise beachtet man hierbei die Ausrichtung von Schläuchen und Kanälen in Radiatoren/Kühlern, so dass eine Luftblase, ausgehend von der Pumpe, den ganzen Weg durch den Kreislauf "nach oben steigend" zurücklegen könnte. Zu beachten ist jedoch, dass die Ansaugöffnung im AGB die ganze Zeit unter der Wasseroberfläche bleibt.
- Pumpe ein-/ausschalten. Wird die Pumpe für kurze Zeit (<<1 Minute) ausgeschaltet, schließen sich kleinere Luftblasen zu größeren zusammen, die besser von der Strömung mitgerissen werden. Der Vorgang muss oft viele Male wiederholt werden, bis die letzten Reste ausgespült sind. Einige 12V Pumpen bieten hierzu einen automatischen "Entlüftungsmodus".


zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*9. Weitere Informationen und Tests*

Leuten, die nach diesem Guide immer noch Fragen haben, kann vermutlich eh nicht geholfen werden. Aber hier ein paar Tipps  :

9.1 FAQs & Sammelthreads

Parallel zu diesem Thread pflegt <Bash> eine Liste von Beispiel-Zusammenstellungen.
Die passen natürlich nicht auf jeden 100%ig, sind aber ein sehr guter Ausgangspunkt.

Wer nur noch ein passendes Zuhause für seine Wasserkühlung sucht, wird vielleicht in der Wakü-Case-Liste-III fündig.

Zu einer High-End-Kühlung gehört für viele auch ein High-End-Wärmeleitmittel. Der Liquid-Metal-Sammelthread beantwortet einige der häufigsten Fragen.


9.2 Tests & Artikel hier im Forum

Ebenfalls gleich um die Ecke findet sich eine Reihe privater Wasserkühlungs-Tests von Forenmitgliedern:

_Radiatoren_
360er Roundup: NexXxos ST30 / ST45 / ST60 / Monsta / G-Changer / HTSF2 / Koolance 11 fpi / XPSC RX / AMC
Watercool HTF 4 420 / Phobya G-Changer
Cape Cora HF 1042
Mora 2 Pro / HTSF Triple / Thermochill 120.4 / Swiftech MCR 420 und 480er: TFC X-Changer / Magicool Xtreme / XSPC RX / Black Ice SR1 / Phobya G-Changer & Xtreme / EK-Coolstream XT / Koolance HX H & V
TFC Monsta / TFC X-Changer 480 / Mora 2 Pro / MagiCool Xtreme 360 / Black Ice GTX lite 360
TFC X-Changer 480 / Mora 2 Pro
HTF3 Triple / X-Changer 360 / MO-RA 2 Pro / PA120.3 / MagiCool SLIM 360 / evo 1080

_Kühler_
Nexxxos XP³ / Supremacy / Supreme LTX / Apogee HD 4 / Raystorm /Phobya UC-1 / Coolance CPU 380 / Kryos XT und Delrin
EK Supremacy / MIPS Iceforce HF / Swiftech Apogee HD 4 / Watercool Heatkiller 3.0 Bl-Ni
~vollständige Marktübersicht mit Komplettkühlern (für HD6970)
OCZ Hydroflow (/ Ybris A.C.S. BLACK PEARL Cromo / EK Supreme)
EK Supreme / Ybris A.C.S. Black Pearl Cromo

_Pumpen_
Alphacool DC-LT
DDC+ / D5
PCPS / XSPC / DDC+ / Station600
Danger Den CPX-1

_Sonstiges_
[HowTo] Fan-AMP
Laing DDC Dämmbox von Alphacool
Schnelltrennkupplungen Phobya und CPC
Laing-Aufsatz-AGBs
Tecnofront-AGB
diverse Farbzusätze (Langzeittests)
weitere Erfahrungen mit Wasser- und Farbzusätzen
verschiedene Beispiele für Durchflusswerte
Alphacool HF 38 Cape Cyclone 150 Ausgleichsbehälter



9.3 Tests woanders

Natürlich testen auch andere Leute Wasserkühlungen - google&yahoo sind Freund und Helfer bei der Suche, aber auch ein Blick ins Zeitschriftenregal kann helfen. Aber egal wer testet, man sollte immer die Augen offen halten und idealerweise 2-3 verschiedene Tests lesen. Beliebte Fehler sind:

- ungleichmäßiger Anpressdruck: Wasserkühler haben meist Schraubhalterungen. Je nach dem, wie fest man sie anzieht, schwankt die Kühlleistung. Gute Tester machen 3-5 Tests pro Kühler, damit diese Schwankungen nicht unbemerkt bleiben.

- Das gleiche gilt auch für die Wärmeleitpaste. Bei den zum Teil sehr niedrigen Temperaturunterschieden zwischen Wasser und CPU kann eine gute und richtig aufgetragene Paste einige Plätze mehr oder weniger bedeuten.

- Ein Unterschied ist nicht das gleiche wie ein Unterschied. Wenn Wasserkühler sich nur um Zehntelgrad unterscheiden, aber schon Messungen an einem Kühler Schwankungen von einem Grad aufweisen, dann kann man sich eine Reihenfolge eigentlich sparen. Die meisten Tester geben aber trotzdem eine an und dann wird ganz schnell ein Kühler mit einem Award gelobt, der einfach nur Glück hatte.

- Pumpenstärke: Wie weiter oben erwähnt kann die Pumpe bei einigen Kühlern einen Unterschied von 1-2 Grad ausmachen, andere bleiben aber unbeeinflusst. Man muss immer drauf achten, mit was für Komponenten eigentlich getestet wurde.

- Verlustleistung: Ein nicht übertakteter 14 nm Core i3 ist nicht das gleiche wie ein 90 nm Dualcore-Pentium 4 mit erhöhter Kernspannung. Man sollte sich immer überlegen, ob die Unterschiede in der Kühlleistung im eigenen System nicht vielleicht viel größer oder vernachlässigbar klein wären.

Neben Test-/Interpretationsfehlern gibt es leider auch immer wieder Fälle von unobjektiven "Test"s. Viele Wasserkühlungshersteller bzw. mit diesen verbundene -händler "sponsorn" Tests (aber auch z.B. Casemods), i.d.R. in dem die Test-Samples beim Tester verbleiben. Einige Tester verfassen unter diesen Bedingungen bewusst oder unbewusst subjektive Tests.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. November 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide Stand 1.11.08*

(ich bin ein Platzhalterpost)


----------



## el barto (2. November 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 1.11.08)*

Hervorragende Guide!! 

Sehr Umfangreich und bisher alle wichtigen Aspekte dabei. 

Endlich mal wird alles Zusammengefasst, wird sicher Waküinteressierten viele Fragen beantworten und so einigen "welche wakü für mein System" Thread überflüssig machen 

Riesen Lob für die top Arbeit ruyven_macaran


----------



## Nighthawk33 (2. November 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 1.11.08)*

SUPER !!!


KLASSE !!!

EXORBITANT !!!
(was für ein Wort....)


----------



## Fifadoc (2. November 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 1.11.08)*

Klasse Guide, sieht sehr ausführlich aus. ich spar mir das, alles zu lesen 

aber bei einer stichprobe hab ich einen zusatz gefunden:
Bei Hydor Pumpen kannst du als positives erwähnen, dass diese sich mit 1-2 Handgriffen in Tauchpumpen umbauen lassen. 

Meine alte Hydor eignet sich bei mir damit perfekt für einen schnellen aufbau mit 10L eimer zum Durchspülen von Teilen.


----------



## der8auer (3. November 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 1.11.08)*

Absoluter Hammer  Hast dir echt eine Menge Arbeit gemacht aber es hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt.


----------



## DaxTrose (3. November 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 1.11.08)*

  
Das hätte ich im Mai gut gebrauchen können! Aber egal, so habe ich meine eigenen Erfahrungen gemacht, die sich mit diesen hier sehr gut decken!
Respekt für so viel Einsatz!


----------



## nemetona (3. November 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 1.11.08)*

Schönes Roundup, voallem für Leute die sich erstmalig mit dem Thema Wasserkühlung auseindersetzen.


----------



## Laskiwitz (3. November 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 1.11.08)*

Sehr schöner Guide...
Da ich noch keine Wakü habe, aber mich schon durch viele Foren und Seiten <durchgebissen> habe ist dieser Guidee wirklich sehr hilfreich.

EIN RIESEN LOB!!!!!


mfg
Laskiwitz


----------



## scamps (3. November 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 1.11.08)*

Das beste, was ich jemals an Guide gelesen habe!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. November 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 1.11.08)*

Danke für das ganze Lob   wir haben keinen verbeug-smilie




Fifadoc schrieb:


> aber bei einer stichprobe hab ich einen zusatz gefunden:
> Bei Hydor Pumpen kannst du als positives erwähnen, dass diese sich mit 1-2 Handgriffen in Tauchpumpen umbauen lassen.



Genaugenommen muss man ja mit 1-2 Handgriffen erstmal eine inline-Pumpe draus machen 
Auf Tauchbetrieb bin ich (außer bei der Station) aber absichtlich nicht eingegangen, weil ihn sowie kaum jemand praktiziert.



> Meine alte Hydor eignet sich bei mir damit perfekt für einen schnellen aufbau mit 10L eimer zum Durchspülen von Teilen.




"Durchspülen" hatte ich komplett vergessen, steht jetzt mit Verweis auf 230V Pumpen am anfang von Zusammen- und Einbau.


----------



## zettiii (3. November 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 3.11.08)*

Hey,

ich bin auch ehrlich gesagt zu faul das zu lesen 
werd's machen wenn ich mal viel Zeit habe, aber sieht echt klasse aus, riesen Lob für die viele Arbeit !! 
Find ich echt ne klasse Sache besonders für Anfänger !

mfG zettiii


----------



## Fifadoc (4. November 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 1.11.08)*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Genaugenommen muss man ja mit 1-2 Handgriffen erstmal eine inline-Pumpe draus machen
> Auf Tauchbetrieb bin ich (außer bei der Station) aber absichtlich nicht eingegangen, weil ihn sowie kaum jemand praktiziert.
> 
> 
> ...



joa, recht hast du schon. aber die multifunktionalität find ich äußerst praktisch, da andere pumpen das nicht haben.
freut mich aber, wenn meine kritik wenigstens einen anderen punkt zur vervollständigung beigetragen hat.


----------



## Whoosaa (4. November 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 3.11.08)*

W00t...

Hast meinen Respekt, super Guide.

(Bin aber im Moment zu faul das alles durchzulesen... )


----------



## Cionara (4. November 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 3.11.08)*

Ja sehr schön zum nachlesen.

Das einzige was mich stört


> weswegen High-Flow-Systeme vor allem bei Übertacktern Anklang finden



Übertakter also ohne C, nää


----------



## bundymania (4. November 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 3.11.08)*

Rechtschreib- und Zeichensatzfehler sind zwar einige enthalten, aber darüber sollte man gütig hinweg sehen, denn der Inhalt zählt und der ist gut !


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. November 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 3.11.08)*

Also wer mehr als ~5 Fehler (*Spamvermeidung*) findet kann mir ruhig eine PM schicken.
Ist zwar imho keine Katastrophe, wenn welche drin sind - aber man kann auch ruhig was gegen tun.


----------



## fragapple (10. November 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 3.11.08)*

Das nenn' ich Umfang, danke!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. November 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 21.11.08)*

So, hab mal bundymanias Tests eingetragen, dann müssen die nicht mehr alle ihren eigenen Sticky haben.
_Edit:_
Tests ohne Sticky sollen natürlich auch rein...
Hat jemand spontan noch einen älteren in Erinnerung, der fehlt?


----------



## bundymania (21. November 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 21.11.08)*

Den Link zu Madz Aufstellungen haste ja auch drin, muss daher auch nicht mehr sticky sein  Bei neuen Reviews von mir will ich die zunächst sticky lassen und später wenn sie bekannt sind, reicht der Link in deinem Thread ! Ist der "Wakü-Case-Liste" Thread auch schon verlinkt..ich finde ihn gerade nicht, der könnte ja dann auch "gelöst" werden


----------



## Olstyle (21. November 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 21.11.08)*

So oft wie Madz´s Liste wegen nicht kompatibler Luxx-Tags im Eimer ist würde ich ja fast da hin verlinken, auch wenn das Thilo vielleicht nicht gefällt  .


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. November 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 21.11.08)*

Wakü-Case-Liste hab ich jetzt mit aufgenommen, überlasse es aber dir, sie abzupinnen - solche Mitmachthreads sollen ja nicht nur Hilfesuchenden auffallen.

Bei Madz hoffe ich mal, dass er doch nochmal mehr als copy&paste zu diesem Forum beiträgt, ansonsten müsste man mal gucken, ob man sowas nicht selbst hinbekommt.

@bundymania: Imho ist es unnötig, Threads anzupinnen, die sowieso alle paar Stunden ein Post erhalten


----------



## Brunftzeit (23. November 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 21.11.08)*

Thema wo kaufen:

Neben EBay (was nicht jeder mag, ich kauf dort z.B. nur ein wenns sein muss) sollte man noch die Möglichkeit erwähnen das man auch in vielen Hardwareforen Verkaufen/Kaufen kann. Ich hab mir z.B. einige Teile im Forum vom Meisterkühler geholt und den Radi von einem Bekannten den ich übers 3DCenter-Forum kennengelernt habe.


----------



## Olstyle (23. November 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 21.11.08)*

In Foren gibt es allerdings "nur" den normalen Gebrauchtkauf welchen es natürlich bei jeder Form von Hardware gibt und wenig speziell mit dem Thema Wakü zu tun hat. Auch extremen Schnäppchen sind bei Kleinanzeigen faktisch nicht zu finden.

Bei ebay dagegen kann man z.B. einen Zern PQ+ direkt vom Hersteller kaufen und mit etwas Glück unter 8€ zzgl. Versand bezahlen. Sowas passiert in einem Forum nicht.


----------



## Brunftzeit (23. November 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 21.11.08)*



Olstyle schrieb:


> In Foren gibt es allerdings "nur" den normalen Gebrauchtkauf welchen es natürlich bei jeder Form von Hardware gibt und wenig speziell mit dem Thema Wakü zu tun hat. Auch extremen Schnäppchen sind bei Kleinanzeigen faktisch nicht zu finden.
> 
> Bei ebay dagegen kann man z.B. einen Zern PQ+ direkt vom Hersteller kaufen und mit etwas Glück unter 8€ zzgl. Versand bezahlen. Sowas passiert in einem Forum nicht.



Das stimmt schon. Über Foren kann man allerdings zusätzlich zu den Kleinanzeigen auch noch persönliche Kontakte schliesen. Hierüber bin ich günstiger als über jede EBay-Auktion an meinen Radi gekommen. 

Für die Pumpe + AGB hab ich etwa 15 € gelöhnt (inkl. Lieferung) und fand den Preis trotz leichter Beschädigung der Pumpe durchaus fair.

Nach einer 1048 und diversen Radis hab ich auch erst bei EBay geschaut und wurde hier nicht fündig. Daher bieten sich hier durchaus auch Foren an wenn man nunmal genau weis was man will und das höchstens neu zu höheren Preisen als in diversen Shops bekommt. Da im Guide beim Thema EBay auch extra Gebrauchtteile erwähnt werden find ich das halt nur fair wenn man in diesem Zusammenhang auch die Foren erwähnt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. November 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 21.11.08)*

Durchaus berechtigt und auch wenn man eher selten z.B. Überwachungshardware von 300€ Neuwert für 60€ bekommt - möglich ist das durchaus. *umformuliert*


_edit 25.11._
Hinweis auf gleiche Kühlleistung und gesteigerte Flexibilität durch mehrere Radiatoren am Ende von 3.5 eingefügt.


----------



## dune (29. November 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 25.11.08)*

Nur zum reinen Verständnis: Bei einem Wasserkühlungs-System aus CPU-, GPU-Kühler sowie Pumpe, Radiator und AGB benötige ich beispielsweise zehn Schraubanschlüsse für die einfache Verschlauchung. Ist das korrekt?


----------



## el barto (29. November 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 25.11.08)*



dune schrieb:


> Nur zum reinen Verständnis: Bei einem Wasserkühlungs-System aus CPU-, GPU-Kühler sowie Pumpe, Radiator und AGB benötige ich beispielsweise zehn Schraubanschlüsse für die einfache Verschlauchung. Ist das korrekt?



Stimmt so! Für jedes Teil 2. (in /out)

mfg el barto


----------



## dune (29. November 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 25.11.08)*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. November 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 25.11.08)*

Ausgenommen Aufsteck-/Aufsatz-AGBs 
Und drauf achten, ob man für die Pumpe noch Anschlussadapter braucht (z.B. alle Eheim1046 basierten)


----------



## Blaight (26. Dezember 2008)

*Großes Fass und Radiator*

In dem FAQ oder Walkthrough zum Thema WaKü heisst es, dass die großes 50l Fässer aus der Vergangenheit keinen Sinn mehr ergeben, das ist aber Unfug^^ Hängt einfach eure Radis in das Fass und schon habt ihr das offene und das geschlossene System durch simple Konduktion verbunden? kein Denkfehler oder?


----------



## OsiRis (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Großes Fass und Radiator*

im prinzip nicht ^^ sollte gehen und da es lüfter gibt die unter wasser gehen (auch auf dauer) sollte es eig gute ergebnisse erzihlen aber ich will kein 50l fass im zimmer haben ^^ vllt ein aquarium mit trennwand eine seite wasser für radi andere seite fische xD


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Großes Fass und Radiator*

Doch, da ist ein Denkfehler: Nur weil du zwei System verbindest, hast du noch keinen Sinn 
Ein Fass hat nicht genug Oberfläche, um die Wärme so schnell abzuführen, wie sie entsteht - das ist und bleibt so.
Wenn man die Wärme eh über einen Radiator abführt, stellt sich die Frage, was das Fass soll - Wärmespeicher?
Zugegeben: Wenn man den PC nur kurze Zeiten nutzt, Radiatorlüfter und Pumpe aber rund um die Uhr laufen lassen will, kann mit einem großen Kreislaufvolumen die Temperaturen im Betrieb senken, weil man die Wärme nicht in so kurzer Zeit wieder abgegeben muss.
Aber ich sag mal: 
Es gibt Szenarien, die sind noch jenseits des Umfanges eines 3 Seiten-Guides und meist auch erst für Leute interessant, die genug Ahnung haben, um sich selbst denken zu können, was sie brauchen 

(Ich hatte auch einiges zu Fanless-Wasserkühlungen schreiben können. Oder was für Schwachpunkte ein CPU-Wasserkühler hat. Die Wahl des richtigen Wakü-Netzteils. ...  )

P.S.:
Ich verschieb das mal in den Guide-Thread, genau solche Grundlagendiskussionen passen da rein.

P.S.S.:
Hab ich überhaupt was zu Fässern geschrieben?
Mir war irgendwie so, als wäre das den Kürzungen zum Opfer gefallen und ich finds spontan auch nicht wieder.


----------



## OsiRis (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 15.12.08)*

warum es gibt doch gute wajü netzteile ?!


----------



## Digger (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 15.12.08)*

sagen wir es mal so, ja es gibt (  ) wakü netzteile.

aba nich wirklich gute. und brinegn tuts auch nich wirklich was. weil gute netzteil meist kaum hörbar sind. ußerdem sind wakü-nts übertrieben teuer.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 15.12.08)*

Selbst wenn man übertrieben teuer akzeptiert und durch ein ansonsten vollkommen lautloses System einen Sinn schaft - ein gutes kriegt man immer noch nicht so einfach zu kaufen. (genaugenommen gibt es 4 Kandidaten: Das eine enthält eine potentielle weitere Lärmquelle, ist in Europa bis auf weiteres nicht erhältlich und wurde noch nicht getestet. Das zweite hat einen definitiv nicht guten Vorgänger und wurde noch nicht getestet. Das dritte wäre ein Umbau durch einen privaten Bastler, von dem man schon seit Jahren nichts mehr gehört hat und das vierte ist Leistungsschwach, schweineteuer und hat eigentlich gar keine (brauchbare)Wakü - es lässt sich aber leicht&sicher umbauen, ist sehr hochwertig und wenn man viele nimmt, stimmt auch irgendwann die Leistung)


----------



## 1337_alpha (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 15.12.08)*

Ihr habt aber eins vergessen
Es gibt neuerdings auch Wakü NT's von Koolance und die sollen wirklich klasse sein!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 15.12.08)*

Das ist "eine potentielle weitere Lärmquelle, ist in Europa bis auf weiteres nicht erhältlich und wurde noch nicht getestet" 
(Jedenfalls wären mir bislang keine Händler für oder Tests vom 1300ATX-12N gesehen.)


----------



## Digger (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 15.12.08)*

ganz kurz, wozu will man denn sein netzteil mit wasser kühlen ?!? 

mein enermax is soo leise, da dreht der lüfter nur auf 500upm. eig hört man es gar nich. 
son wakü-netzteil heizt nur unnötig das wasser auf, welches man mir einem (eventuell) größeren radi kühlen muss, sprich man brauch wieder mehr oder stärkere lüfter ! 

sinn ? imho keiner !


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 15.12.08)*

"eigentlich" 
Solange man noch Lüfter auf dem Radi hat, macht das ganze keinen Sinn - aber wenn da keine mehr sind und man die Festplatten gedämmt hat, ist halt irgendwann auch dass Netzteil dran...
Und passive kriegt man höchstens bei externer Montage in einen unkritischen Temperaturbereich.


----------



## Digger (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 15.12.08)*

hmm...mein enermax is trotzdem nich zu hören  und um ein sys ganz passiv zu kühlen kann man aj auch nichma mid-range HW nehmen... naja gut, es muss ja schließlich iwie alles geben


----------



## Robär (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 15.12.08)*

ruyven_macaran ich danke dir ganz herzlich für deinen Guide. Hab mit der Anleitung versucht mein System zu entlüften. Nachdem ich schon 3h sinnlos rumgedoktert hatte. Hab also das gemacht was du beschrieben hast und schwupp macht es "glugg glugg" und die Hälfte des AGB war leer 

Mal nur so als Frage: Hab da jetzt noch ein paar kleine Bläschen drin, gehen die so im Alltagsbetrieb weg?


----------



## cartago2202 (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 15.12.08)*

mit der zeit sollten sie weg sein


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 15.12.08)*

Ist jedenfalls der Sinn eines AGBs, dass sich Bläschen darin absetzen können.
Wie es bei sehr starken Pumpen und ungeeigneten AGBs aussieht, kann ich mangels eigener Erfahrung nicht genau sagen. (Eine Blase in Bewegung ist aber auch kein großes Problem, solange die Pumpe leise bleibt)


----------



## Robär (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 15.12.08)*

Wirklich leise ist es trotz Silent Box nicht wirklich.

Mal noch ne Frage bei mir sieht das so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Könnte es sein, dass es an dem nicht vorhandenen Gefälle liegt, dass ich nicht wirklich alle Luftbläschen aus dem System bekomme und es mir so vorkommt als wenn immer wieder neue reinkommen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 15.12.08)*

Bei der kurzen Entfernung dürfte das Gefälle egal sein, wichtig ist nur, dass der Wasserspiegel im AGB höher ist, als die Pumpe.
Wenn der AGB innen keine Trennung zwischen den sehr nah beieinander liegenden Einlass und Auslass hat, halte ich es aber für sehr wahrscheinlich, dass Luftblässchen direkt wieder angesaugt werden.


----------



## Olstyle (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 15.12.08)*

Wenn mich nicht täusche sprechen wir hier von einer Laing mit Aufsatz-AGB bei nur einem Kühler im Kreislauf. Da ist Blasenbildung und Gerausche vorprogrammiert.
Angeblich hilft es(wenn nicht schon geschehen) einen Filterschwamm in den AGB zu legen.

Richtig ruhig wird es aber wohl nur mit einem "richtigen" AGB.

@ruyven:
Mir ist gerade noch folgendes im Guide aufgefallen:
"Die Firma Koolance scheint Laing Pumpen unter eigenem Namen zu vertreiben."
Keine Ahnung wie es wirklich bei Koolance aussieht, aber Swiftech macht selbiges definitiv.


----------



## Robär (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 15.12.08)*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bei der kurzen Entfernung dürfte das Gefälle egal sein, wichtig ist nur, dass der Wasserspiegel im AGB höher ist, als die Pumpe.
> Wenn der AGB innen keine Trennung zwischen den sehr nah beieinander liegenden Einlass und Auslass hat, halte ich es aber für sehr wahrscheinlich, dass Luftblässchen direkt wieder angesaugt werden.



Der Einlass des AGB ist standardmäßig durch ein Plexiröhrchen bis ca. auf die Hälfte der Höhe verlängert.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn mich nicht täusche sprechen wir hier von einer Laing mit Aufsatz-AGB bei nur einem Kühler im Kreislauf. Da ist Blasenbildung und Gerausche vorprogrammiert.
> Angeblich hilft es(wenn nicht schon geschehen) einen Filterschwamm in den AGB zu legen.
> 
> Richtig ruhig wird es aber wohl nur mit einem "richtigen" AGB.



Ich würde den Deckel nicht wirklich als AGB bezeichnen. Es ist dieser hier: Watercool DDC-Case Laing Aufsatz

Mit nem Schwamm wird schwierig, da Lamellen im AGB sind und ich den somit nicht bis zum Boden bekomme.

Was meinst du eigentlich mit "richtigen" AGB?


----------



## Olstyle (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 15.12.08)*

Ich meinte sowas zu erkennen was ich wiederum nicht als "richtigen" AGB bezeichnen würde.

Was für einen AGB hast du denn?


----------



## Robär (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 15.12.08)*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich meinte sowas zu erkennen was ich wiederum nicht als "richtigen" AGB bezeichnen würde.



Ne so etwas hab ich nicht auf der Laing.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Was für einen AGB hast du denn?



Als Ausgleichsbehälter nutze ich den XSPC 250mm Passive Aluminium AGB, dieser ist intern verbaut - ich weiß ist nicht der Sinn von dem Ding. Mir ging es halt nur um die Optik


----------



## Olstyle (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 15.12.08)*

Dann sollte es eigentlich nicht am AGB liegen.
An die Tipps vom Guide selbst (An/Aus und mal etwas kippen) hast du dich aber schon gemacht, oder?


----------



## Robär (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 15.12.08)*

Jup na klar. Hatte es auch mal für 4h auf die Seite gelegt gehabt und alle 10min Strom weg, 2min warten, wieder an und so weiter....

Versteh das ganze hier selber nicht so ganz 

Muss den der AGB der höchste Punkt im System sein?


----------



## Olstyle (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 15.12.08)*

Der Wasserstand des AGB sollte über der Pumpe liegen damit es das Wasser dort richtig rein drückt. Saugen können nämlich weder Laing noch Eheim.

Was der höchste Punkt des Systems ist, ist eigentlich egal. Bei mir ist es z.B. der Radiator.

An deiner Stelle würde ich mal den AGB ganz voll machen, den PC an und dann schlafen gehen. Wahrscheinlich würde es auch helfen die Laing zu drosseln, aber wenn du kein BigNG oder PowerAdjust rumfliegen hast ist das nicht möglich(braucht die 12V zum anlaufen und zieht für Lüftersteuerungs Verhältnisse sau viel Strom).


----------



## Robär (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 15.12.08)*

Also der AGB ist bis zum Rand voll - also richtig richtig voll 

Soll ich das Case dann wieder auf die Seite legen oder stehend anlassen?

Was zum drosseln der Pumpe hab ich leider nicht hier, sollte ich mir sowas besorgen? Mal noch ne Frage: Ist das normal, dass, ich glaub der Radi, so in der Art knacken tut (ist schwierig zu beschreiben). Denke mal das liegt an der Luft die da durchgepresst wird. Tut er auch nur ab und zu. Wenn ich das Case zur Seite neige dann is das relativ doll, legt sich dann aber nach kurzer Zeit wieder.

Im übrigen ganz herzlichen Dank für deine und ruyven's Hilfe


----------



## Olstyle (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 15.12.08)*

Manchmal hilft es übrigens auch den Deckel auf zu machen um etwas Druck ab zu lassen.

Ich würde das Case ganz normal hinstellen und die Pumpe einfach mal Pumpen lassen.
Nach dem letzten Umbau hatte ich ca. eine Woche lang noch vereinzeltes "knacken" im System, allerdings hab ich da auch nur zusammengeschustert, grob entlüftet und dann ganz normal mit dem PC gearbeitet und gespielt(bitte nicht nachmachen, hat mich fast das Mobo gekostet nicht erst ein mal die Anschlüsse und Luftbewegung zu beobachten).


----------



## Robär (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 15.12.08)*

Alles klar, werd ich machen.

Also die Anschlüsse sind absolut dicht, da hab ich ungefähr 20mal nachgeschaut. Das war meine größte Befürchtung.

Na gut kann ich heute noch nebenbei ein paar Punkte für das Team falten - auch nicht schlecht.

Gut, danke nochmal und ich wünsche dann eine gute Nacht.


----------



## f3rr1s (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 15.12.08)*

Ich habe auch ne Laing mit nur 1 CPU kühler und einem 360 im kreislauf und ich höre nix von der Pumpe.
Da sind die runter gereglten 120mm lüfter lauter. 
Habe auch paar blasen in der agb macht aber keine geräusche.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 15.12.08)*

Knacken könnte vielleicht auch durch Wärme/Kälteausdehnung kommen, wenn der Radi in einem steifen Chassis gut verschraubt ist.
Statt die Pumpe zu drosseln kannst du auch einfach mal versuchen, nen Schlauch fast vollständig abzuklemmen.

@olstyle: Hab jetzt beide eingetragen.


----------



## Robär (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 15.12.08)*

Problem ist gelöst 

Hab die ganze Nacht den PC angelassen, hat aber nix gebracht. Dann heute früh noch eine PN von Daxtrose bekommen - ob ich nicht Ein- und Auslass vertauscht hätte (Radi ist seitlich angebracht). Was soll ich sagen, natürlich waren die falsch rum. Ist dann schwierig, gegen die Gesetze der Physik, die Luft aus dem Sys zu bekommen 

Nochmal ein ganz herzlichen Dank an euch und Dax.


----------



## AlpineRider (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.02.09)*

ruyven_macaran, besten Dank für diesen grandiosen Artikel! Er ist interessant und informativ, war leicht zu lesen und ist für mich als quasi baldiger Wiedereinsteiger einfach genau das, was ich brauchte.

 

Eine Frage habe ich allerdings noch im Bezug auf die Verschlauchung:



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 8.4 Die Verschlauchung
> .
> Auch hier gilt: Erlaubt ist, was gefällt bzw. einfach zu realisieren lässt. Solange der Schlauch nicht knickt, funktioniert der Kreislauf. *Auch die Reihenfolge der Komponenten spielt keine Rolle, da sich die Wassertemperatur in den meisten Kreisläufen an verschiedenen Stellen um nicht mehr als 2°C unterscheidet.*



Ich habe mich mit OC und Computern aufgehört zu beschäftigen, als der AMD Thunderbird die 1 GHz Grenze erreichte. Dieses System hatte ich damals noch via Wasser gekühlt und übertaktet. Danach kam noch ein 2. System mit einem Athlon XP 1900+, bis ein Laptop Einzug fand und ich mich mangels Interesse von der intensiven Widmung der PCs trennte. In der Zwischenzeit hat sich so einiges getan, wie ich in den neuesten PCGH Zeitschriften erfahren durfte (was auch klar war).

Die Prozessoren zu diesen Zeiten wurden enorm heiß, zu gern erinnere ich mich noch an ein Video (ich glaube, es war auf einer PCGH-CD), wo ein Spiegelei mit Hilfe der Wärmeabgabe einer CPU gebraten wurde.

Die Validität des Artikels möchte ich keinesfalls in Frage stellen. Sehr wohl bin ich davon überzeugt, dass solche Basisfragen wie die des Temperaturunterschiedes an unterschiedlichen Bereichen im Wasserkreislauf keinerlei großartigen Abhandlungen benötigt. Dennoch fällt es mir schwer zu glauben, dass das Wasser nach der CPU nur um wenige Grad wärmer ist. Ich würde mich gerne eines Besseren belehren lassen. Hättest du noch nähere Infos zu diesem Thema? Quellen, Berichte, Protokolle, Bilder oder sowas?

Ursprünglich war es meine Vision, folgende Reihenfolge zu realisieren (sofern die finanzielle Liquidität wieder gegeben ist): Pumpe -> AGB -> Radiator 1 -> CPU -> Radiator 2 -> Spannungswandler Mainboard & Northbridge-> Radiator 3 -> Grafikkarte -> Arbeitsspeicher -> Pumpe -> ...
Die Verlegung der Schläuche wäre hierbei mehr als ein Spektakel. Wenn dem wirklich so ist, dass das Wasser nach den zu kühlenden Komponenten nur minimal wärmer ist, dann könnte ich mir das alles ersparen.


----------



## Olstyle (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.02.09)*

Um mal für Ruyven zu antworten:
Er hat in seinem eigenen System die Temperatur zwischen Radi-Eingang und Radi-Ausgang verglichen, also die beiden Extreme.
Diese unterscheiden sich selbst bei seinem langsam durchgeflossenen Extrem-Passiv System nur um <3°C.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.02.09)*

Genau 

Man kanns aber auch ohne eigene Messung rechnerisch ableiten: Das erwärmen von einem Liter Wasser um ein K frisst rund 1,2Wh. D.h. wenn wir mal ein durschnittliches System mit 100l/h Durchfluss nehmen, müssen für 2K Erwärmung bereits 240W Heizleistung anliegen. Das ist mehr, als die meisten Systeme überhaupt aus der Steckdose ziehen - und die Energie, die Netzteil, Laufwerke, Speicher, die meisten Onboardkomponenten,... verbraten, landet direkt in der Luft. Aber selbst CPU und GPU geben, wenn sie 50-60° erreichen, auch eine gewisse Wärmemenge über Rückseite und PCB ab.
Sagen wir mal also mal max. 2/3 Energie im Wasser, dann könnte man mit den ~150l/h einer Laing ein System mit 440W Leistungsaufnahme kühlen und wäre immer noch innerhalb der 2K.


----------



## AlpineRider (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.02.09)*

Alles klar  Besten Dank für die raschen und kompetenten Antworten!


----------



## chiquita (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.02.09)*

also ich will mir demnächst eine WaKÜ ins system bauen aber aus Platz gründen muss der Radiator die Pumpe und der AGB auf dach verlegt werden gäbe es da irgendwelche probleme weil in anderen Foren wurde ein Worst case Problem angesprochen weil der AGB höher als die Pumpe liegen muss aber so ganz verstehe ich das nicht.
bitte um Aufklärung


----------



## nemetona (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.02.09)*

Du kannst auch alles ausserhalb des Gehäuses monieren, du musst nur darauf achten, das der AGB höher sitzt wie die Pumpe um einen ungehinderten Wasserzulauf vom AGB zur Pumpe zu gewährleisten.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## chiquita (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.02.09)*

also dann wäre der AGB bei mir der höchste punkt der WaKü


----------



## nemetona (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.02.09)*

Dies würde ja den Optimalfall darstellen.

Wenn du noch mehr Fragen hast, dann verlagern wir die lieber in Quatsch Thread oder du öffnest ein eigenes Thema.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.02.09)*



chiquita schrieb:


> also ich will mir demnächst eine WaKÜ ins system bauen aber aus Platz gründen muss der Radiator die Pumpe und der AGB auf dach verlegt werden gäbe es da irgendwelche probleme weil in anderen Foren wurde ein Worst case Problem angesprochen weil der AGB höher als die Pumpe liegen muss aber so ganz verstehe ich das nicht.
> bitte um Aufklärung



Der Wasserspiegel im AGB muss höher liegen, als die Ansaugöffnung der Pumpe - dazu ist es natürlich am besten, den AGB komplett oberhalb zu montieren, aber solange er sie ein bißchen überragt, reichts auch.
Könnte aber ggf. schwierig werden, einen AGB zu finden, der in der Position und bei einer leistungsfähigen Pumpe (Laing) noch zuverlässig entlüftet.

Tipp am Rande:
Watercool Fusion = HTSF Dual/Triple + Eheim Compact600 + AGB + hübsches Gehäuse zum aufs-Dach-stellen.


P.S.:
Wie im Eingangspost erwähnt, sind derartige grundlegende Fragen in diesem Thread willkommen - der soll schließlich grundlegende Informationen bereitstellen.


----------



## chiquita (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.02.09)*

hab eher daran gedacht das ich mir nen aquastream xt einen black ice radi und noch nen fetten AGB aufs dach stelle damit man schön das wasser sehen kann


----------



## Olstyle (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.02.09)*

Der Black Ice ist aber so ziemlich der sinnloseste Radi auf dem Markt.


----------



## chiquita (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.02.09)*

und jetzt will ich den grund wissen


----------



## Olstyle (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.02.09)*

Der bringt erst bei über 1000RPM einigermaßen Leistung, was dem Silent-Grundsatz der meisten Wasserkühlungen wiederspricht.


----------



## chiquita (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.02.09)*

welcher andere radi wäre zu empfehlen, wie siehts mit denen von aquacomputer aus


----------



## Olstyle (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.02.09)*

Guck doch einfach mal hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/40582-wakue-beispielkonfigurationen.html

Generell sind die Magicool Radis zu empfehlen.


----------



## Digger (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.02.09)*

zu empfehlen sind die magicool modelle. 
je nach platz entweder die slim oda die xtreme, wobei ich für die extreme bein, da für die lanmgsamere lüfter reichen und so leiser sind.

_
edith sagt: mist olstyle war schneller xD aber doppelt hält ja bekanntlich besser 
_


----------



## chiquita (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.02.09)*

hat jetzt ein 240er xtreme mehr Leistung als ein 360er Slim oder ist es umgekehrt,
werden bei diesen radiatoren die abstandshalter mitgeliefert oder nicht?


----------



## Digger (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.02.09)*

ne aba es kann gut sein, dass es ne ähnliche leistung is. 
auf jeden fall is ein 360 xtreme besser als ein 360 slim.

fläche kann man halt nich durch fläche ersetzen


----------



## chiquita (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.02.09)*

rein theoretisch haben doch beide Radiatoren fast die selbe fläche aber der tripple radiator ist doch besser weil ein lüfter mehr die lammelen und somit das wasser kühlt oder irre ich mich


----------



## Digger (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.02.09)*

hm schwer zu sagen....soweit reichen meine kenntnisse nich...ich denk dass die leistung gleich/ähnlich is is.


----------



## Olstyle (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.02.09)*

Ist so genau richtig.
Bei seehr langsamen Lüftern liegt der Slim Triple sogar vor dem Extreme da der einfach mehr Luftwiederstand bietet.


----------



## technus1975 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.02.09)*

Tja, habs jetzt auch geschafft!

Dein Bericht hat meinen Kauf einer Wasserkühlung bestätigt!

Die umfangreichen Ausführungen sind wirklih super geworden. Da ist wohl jemand länger gesessen, um so etwas zusammen zubringen.

Ich kann mich nur allen Anderen aschließen, mich vor Dir verneigen und ein großes Lob aussprechen!!!!!!!

Ich hoffe, ich kann mal wieder was von Dir lesen.


----------



## Nickles (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.02.09)*

Vielen dank!

Wollte gerade einen neuen Fred aufmachen(Aus was besteht eine Wakü,welche Teile brauch ich für ne Wakü) dann errinerte ich mich an meinen guten Vorsatz und lese das hier.

Super dieser Guide,absolut spitze!

Auf zu wakü 


Ich stell mir jetzt mal ne Wakü zusammen bei Caseking


----------



## Madz (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.02.09)*

Bei Caseking? Lieber Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter oder Willkommen im A-C-Shop ! Da musst du nicht die Caseking "Apothekenpreise" zahlen und das Sortiment ist VIEL, VIEL besser.


----------



## Nickles (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.02.09)*

Bei ac ist der Versand 10 euro teurer^^


----------



## Madz (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.02.09)*

Bei Aquatuning ab 200e Versandkostenfrei.


----------



## Nickles (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.02.09)*

Soviel wirds nicht werden!


----------



## jayson (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.02.09)*

sehr schöner thread und top aktuell... ich bin noch nicht ganz durch, aber sehr schön ausführlich beschrieben.... hat mir auf jeden fall in meinen entscheidungen geholfen... ich will ja auch bald mit der wakü anfangen...


----------



## exoRR (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.02.09)*

@ruyven_macaran
Du hast zwischen den Zeilen weiße Punkte stehen.
Darf ich fragen warum ?

Super Guide, hat mir bei meiner Wakü oft geholfen .

gruß
valeri


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.02.09)*

Das war ein Versuch, halbe Zeilenabstände hinzubekommen - die Punkte sind in Größe 1, weiß sind sie, damit man sie nicht sieht.
Dummerweise scheint das die Forumssoftware nicht zu interessieren, aber ich bin zu faul, sie wieder alle zu entfernen


----------



## toub_ (2. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.02.09)*

Ist echt n super guide, bin echt schlauer geworden in sachen wakü   nur mir fehlt ein satz zur "LAN-Tauglichkeit" ,oder ich habs überlesen  naja hab in nem andern thread gelesn, dass es da keine bedenken gibt, der pc wird halt nur schwerer.
mfg


----------



## DaxTrose (2. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.02.09)*

In dem Punkt *3.2 "Monster"radiatoren* sagst Du, dass der erste Monsterradiator ein Evo 1800 war und 12 120er Lüfter aufnahm. Dies stimmt so nicht ganz, denn, wie der Name schon sagt (15x120=1800), nimmt er ganze 15 120er Lüfter auf! Der kleinere "Nachfolger" evo1080 nimmt 9 120er auf!
Ansonsten Glückwunsch zur verdienten Erwähnung im Heft PCGH 04/2009! 
EDIT: Danke Las_Bushus, da habe ich mich dann wieder verschrieben!  
Korrigiert!


----------



## Las_Bushus (3. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.02.09)*

aber der Evo1080 nimmt doch nur 9 120er auf?!? von wegen 9x120=1080 

und Glückwunsch zu Erwähnung, und sehr guter Guide.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.02.09)*



toub_ schrieb:


> Ist echt n super guide, bin echt schlauer geworden in sachen wakü   nur mir fehlt ein satz zur "LAN-Tauglichkeit" ,oder ich habs überlesen  naja hab in nem andern thread gelesn, dass es da keine bedenken gibt, der pc wird halt nur schwerer.
> mfg



Hast recht, ich gehe zwar intensiv darauf ein, was passiert, wenn Wasser austritt - aber dass das extrem unwahrscheinlich ist, sage ich nicht 
*muss mal wieder updaten*
_hiermit erledigt, Transport explizit erwähnt. Bei der Gelegenheit hab ich auch gleich noch die Abschnitte zur Füllung und Korrosion ein bißchen überarbeitet_



DaxTrose schrieb:


> In dem Punkt *3.2 "Monster"radiatoren* sagst Du, dass der erste Monsterradiator ein Evo 1800 war und 12 120er Lüfter aufnahm. Dies stimmt so nicht ganz, denn, wie der Name schon sagt (15x120=1800), nimmt er ganze 15 120er Lüfter auf! Der kleinere "Nachfolger" evo1080 nimmt 9 120er auf!



Wo er recht hat, hat er recht *fixed*



Las_Bushus schrieb:


> aber der Evo1080 nimmt doch nur 9 120er auf?!? von wegen 9x120=1080



Der 1080: Ja. Hier gehts aber um größere Radiatoren - den 1800


----------



## HalloWand (9. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 05.03.09)*

WoW hab mir jetzt mal alles durchgelesen - und bin beeindruckt! hier findet man wirklich mal alles zusammengefasst und ein Neuling wie ich steigt auch mal durch ^^

Greez


----------



## djCvtKinG78 (9. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 05.03.09)*

ich bin beeindruckt!
was lesen ausmacht.

hab zwar immer noch nicht den vollen durchblick(wie auch),aber jetzt weiss ich worauf ich achten muss.

denke nach deiner anleitung bekomm ich nen waküset zusammen für gut 200€!

den rest werd ich im thread posten und fragen!


danke.

ben


----------



## toub_ (9. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide Stand 1.11.08*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> *5. Der Ausgleichsbehälter*
> 
> 5.1 Aufgabe
> .
> ...


Ich denk eine wakü ist "ein geschlossenes system" wenn ich aber z.b.  den agb befüllen möchte, brauch ich doch eine öffnung. 
wie wird die öffnung nach dem befüllen wieder abgedichtet? ist das nicht eine potentielle leck-stelle, z.b. wenn der pc in schraeglage, oder krasser, kopfüber steht? (was ja beim LAN-transport passieren könnte )

ich kann mir halt nix darunter vorstellen, wie eine "bequeme einfüllöffnung" oder ein "fillport" ins geschlossene system passt 


noch was:


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 1.6 Die Wartung
> .
> .... _Herstellerangaben bewegen liegen meist in größeren Zeiträumen._...


kleiner fehler?


----------



## Olstyle (9. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide Stand 1.11.08*

Nach dem Befüllen macht man die Öffnung halt wieder zu.
Auf einen AGB kommt ein Deckel und in T-Stück bzw. Fillport kommt eine Verschlussschraube.

Wobei man beim Fillport im Idealfall noch eine Zweitöffnung(z.B. am AGB) haben sollte aus der die Luft austreten kann.


----------



## klefreak (9. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 05.03.09)*

so ein Verschluss ist meist ein Gummipfropfen oder ein einschraubbaer verschluss welcher in ein G1/4" anschluss verschraubt wird (nur zum befüllen geöffnet)

--> http://www.pc-max.de/forum/upload/release/1448_0.jpeg


----------



## toub_ (9. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide Stand 1.11.08*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Wobei man beim Fillport im Idealfall noch eine Zweitöffnung(z.B. am AGB) haben sollte aus der die Luft austreten kann.


 
wenn luft austreten kann, dann aber doch auch wasser? :-O




			
				klefreak schrieb:
			
		

> so ein Verschluss ist meist ein Gummipfropfen oder ein einschraubbaer verschluss welcher in ein G1/4" anschluss verschraubt wird (nur zum befüllen geöffnet)
> 
> --> http://www.pc-max.de/forum/upload/release/1448_0.jpeg



das versteh ich


----------



## Olstyle (9. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide Stand 1.11.08*



toub_ schrieb:


> wenn luft austreten kann, dann aber doch auch wasser? :-O


Nicht wenn man es z.B. so macht wie ich:
Als Luftaustrittsöffnung dient mir ein Gewinde im AGB-Deckel.
Da sich dass Wasser logischerweise(Schwerkraft und so  ) aber im unteren Teil des AGBs sammelt kann oben in Ruhe die Luft entweichen.

Danach wird das Loch natürlich verschlossen damit beim Schütteln, kippen etc. pp. nichts raus schwappt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 05.03.09)*



toub_ schrieb:


> Ich denk eine wakü ist "ein geschlossenes system" wenn ich aber z.b.  den agb befüllen möchte, brauch ich doch eine öffnung.



Beim Befüllen ein offenes System, im Betrieb ein geschlossenes.
Dafür wurden Verschlüsse erfunden!





> kleiner fehler?



Thx für den Hinweis, wird gefixt.


----------



## toub_ (10. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide Stand 1.11.08*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Nicht wenn man es z.B. so macht wie ich:
> Als Luftaustrittsöffnung dient mir ein Gewinde im AGB-Deckel.
> Da sich dass Wasser logischerweise(Schwerkraft und so  ) aber im unteren Teil des AGBs sammelt kann oben in Ruhe die Luft entweichen.
> 
> Danach wird das Loch natürlich verschlossen damit beim Schütteln, kippen etc. pp. nichts raus schwappt.



also: wenn ich auf lan geh, verschliesse ich die luftaustrittsöffnung mit ner "verschlussschraube mit gummi-abdichtung" oder so () und wenn ich wieder zu hause bin und der rechner nur rumsteht und seinen dienst leistet, kann ich die verschlussschraube wieder lösen und das system entlueften, wenn ich will / und das nottut ?! :>

scheint ja echt unkompliziert und ungefaehrlich zu sein  

& ich mach mir wieder unnötig n kopp


dann fehlt mir nurnoch ne finanzspritze und die wakü kann kommen


----------



## Olstyle (10. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide Stand 1.11.08*



toub_ schrieb:


> also: wenn ich auf lan geh, verschliesse ich die luftaustrittsöffnung mit ner "verschlussschraube mit gummi-abdichtung" oder so () und wenn ich wieder zu hause bin und der rechner nur rumsteht und seinen dienst leistet, kann ich die verschlussschraube wieder lösen und das system entlueften, wenn ich will / und das nottut ?! :>


Nicht nur auf ner Lan sondern sobald das System fertig befüllt und entlüftet ist wird alles zu gemacht.

Da kommt dann einfach sowas rein:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Verschlussschraube G1/4 Zoll gerändelt MSV (Bitspower) Hochprofil Verschlussschraube G1/4 Zoll gerändelt MSV (Bitspower) Hochprofil 68089
Die Dinger gehören normalerweise aber eh zum Lieferumfang des AGB.


----------



## toub_ (10. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide Stand 1.11.08*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Nicht nur auf ner Lan sondern sobald das System fertig befüllt und entlüftet ist wird alles zu gemacht.
> 
> Da kommt dann einfach sowas rein:
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Verschlussschraube G1/4 Zoll gerändelt MSV (Bitspower) Hochprofil Verschlussschraube G1/4 Zoll gerändelt MSV (Bitspower) Hochprofil 68089
> Die Dinger gehören normalerweise aber eh zum Lieferumfang des AGB.



okay alles klar :>

ja so hatte ich mir die dinger auch vorgestellt


----------



## Kosake (15. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 05.03.09)*

Spontane Frage:

Ich habe einen Triple Radiator unter dem Deckel des Gehäuses angebracht, Fräsung für den Luftstrom nach außen besteht natürlich. 

Wenn man jetzt die Hersteller fragt wie man die Lüfter anbringen soll, bekommt man verschiedene Antworten: - Entweder Luftstrom aus dem Gehäuse oder in die umgekehrte Richtung in das Gehäuse.
Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr gemacht bzgl. der Kühlleistung und Temps im Gehäuse?

mfg

Kosake


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 05.03.09)*

Wenn du warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse in den Radiator bläst, wirds im Gehäuse kälter und das Wasser wärmer, als andersrum 
Wieviel das bei dir ausmacht, sollte man am einfachsten feststellen können, in dem du es testest.
Ich würde oben immer rausblasen lassen, weil es einfach besser zur natürlichen Konvektion passt, den Einsatz zusätzliche Gehäuselüfter vereinfacht und nicht die Gefahr beinhaltet, dass Abluft noch einmal angesaugt wird.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (21. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 05.03.09)*

Ein dickes Dankeschön an ruyven_macaran für diesen genialen Guide!
ich wollte mir zwar schon lange eine WaKü anschaffen, aber erst jetzt bin ich mir sicher und fast alle Unklarheiten beseitigt. 
ich habe nur noch eine Frage:
Reicht ein MagiCool XTREME DUAL für einen i7-920 und eine GTX285? Mehr als ein Dualradi passt nicht in mein Case. Es soll alles in das Gehäuse rein. Würde es reichen? Mehr soll nicht gekühlt werden. 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Digger (21. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 05.03.09)*

also das wird schon an die leistungsgrenze des radi stoßen. 
jenachdem was für wassertemps du halt erwartest.

der xtreme is übrigens kaum besser als der slim  
und mit langsamen lüftern is der slim sogar vorne. aber ein slim dual reicht keinesfalls aus. 
ich würde MINDESTENS einen single noch da zu nehmen.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (21. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 05.03.09)*

naja einen Single könnte ich, wenn nötig noch an's Heck quetschen.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Digger (21. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 05.03.09)*

also nötig is es schon ! damit du auch ordentliche temps hast.

wenn in dein budget passt, guck dir mal den radi hier an :
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - MagiCool SLIM DUAL 240 Elegant Plexi Serie Radiator MagiCool SLIM DUAL 240 Elegant Plexi Serie Radiator 35140

der aktuell der beste slim-radi und schlägt durchaus auch nen feser oder thermochill !

leider ist er nur optisch nicht sooo der knaller, aber wenn man ihn nich wirklich sieht is das schon nen ordentliches teil.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (21. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 05.03.09)*

Also die 15€ mehr als der MagiCool XTREME DUAL bekomme ich auch noch zusammen, wenn der wirklich so gut ist.
Zusehen sein wird der Radi eh nicht. Der wird unten versteckt. 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## bundymania (24. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 05.03.09)*

wenn du etwas sparen willst, hol dir den Radi:

NexXxoS Xtreme III - Rev. 2 3x 120 mm (ohne Lüfter) - A-C-Shop

baugleich mit dem Magicool Xtreme !

Finger weg von dem Elegance Radi ! Verarbeitung ist nicht der Bringer, Undichtigkeit kann vorkommen !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3Vjx9F94go


----------



## nichtraucher91 (24. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 05.03.09)*

ich habe nicht im geringsten Platz für einen Tripple.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## bundymania (24. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 05.03.09)*

ok, gibts auch als Dual 

Wasserkühlung, Radiatoren, Alphacool Radiatoren: Alphacool - A-C-Shop


----------



## nichtraucher91 (24. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 05.03.09)*

okay xiéxie. Ich werde ihn mir vormerken, den dickeren. Bis ich die WaKü umsetzt dauert es noch etwas. 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bloemfontein (25. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 05.03.09)*

sehr schöner guide ruyven
super arbeit und sehr ausführlich, lese ihn allerdings erst bei bedarf komplett und genau durch, so ist mir das zu viel
ich liebäugel ja auch mit einer WaKü, wenn ich mir einen neuen PC hole, das würde dann allerdings auch etwas dazern


----------



## Ryugan (2. April 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 05.03.09)*

jo hi nice guide, jedoch hät ich mal ne frage ich will mir ne wakü zulagen (welch überraschung^^) und bin derzeit auf der suche nach nem geeignteten. ich such einen den ich mit langsam drehenden lüfter versehen kann, da ich n richtiger silent fanatiker bin^^ vorne wird ja der mora empfohlen und nun zu meiner eigentlichen frage: gibt es ne alternative zum mora, den ich intern verbauen also irg nen triple radi? 

gruß Ryugan


----------



## bundymania (3. April 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 05.03.09)*

Klar, da gibt es einige Kandidaten  In welcher Preisklasse soll es sich denn abspielen und was soll gekühlt werden ?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. April 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 05.03.09)*



Ryugan schrieb:


> jo hi nice guide, jedoch hät ich mal ne frage ich will mir ne wakü zulagen (welch überraschung^^) und bin derzeit auf der suche nach nem geeignteten. ich such einen den ich mit langsam drehenden lüfter versehen kann, da ich n richtiger silent fanatiker bin^^ vorne wird ja der mora empfohlen und nun zu meiner eigentlichen frage: gibt es ne alternative zum mora, den ich intern verbauen also irg nen triple radi?



Nuja - natürlich gibt es Triple. Und einige sehr dicke Modelle mit großem Lamellenabstand (Monsta, Thermochill) können sich auch im Ultra-Silent-Betrieb vor andere Triple setzen (wenn auch in einigen Tests extrem knapp - viel zu knapp für den enormen Mehrpreis), aber prinzipiell ist Fläche durch nichts zu ersetzen und man bekommt mit internen Radiatoren nicht annähernd die Leistung eines 9-fach, wenn man mit extrem niedrigen Drehzahlen arbeitet.
Da bietet schon der Mora selbst fast zuviel Wiederstand. Radiatoren, die die Lamellenfläche hintereinander stapeln müssen, gewinnen keine Leistung mehr dazu.

Allerdings muss man auch sagen, dass alle nicht-quadcore-extrem-ocer-oder-triple-sli-besitzer auch mit nem normalen Magicool Triple eine sehr geringe Lautstärke erzielen können, zumindest im idle Betrieb und wenn man leicht erhöhte Temperaturen akzeptiert.


----------



## user1900 (30. April 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 05.03.09)*

Das ist echt ein super Beitrag kann ich super gebrauchen.
Hat mir sehr geholfen mein Sytem zubauen


----------



## derLordselbst (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.05.09)*

Auch von mir ein Riesenlob für den Beitrag:

Als Neuling beim Thema Wasserkühlung sind mir noch zwei Punkte aufgefallen, wo ich nachfragen möchte:

*1. Demontage der Originalkühler von Grafikkarten und Montage der Wasserkühler:*
Die größte Angst bei einer eigenen Wasserkühlung ist bei mir, erstens eine passende Grafikkarte im Referenzdesign zu finden und zweitens den Originallüfter zerstörungsfrei abzubekommen. Einen systematischen Guide dafür habe ich noch nicht gefunden, nur verstreute Tipps. Gerade für Anfänger währe es sehr beruhigend, wenn dieses Thema hier erklärt wird.

*2. Entlüftung - Wasserablassen*
Reicht es eventuell zum Luftablassen einen Fillport vom Ausgleichsbehälter oberhalb des höchsten Punktes der Wasserkühlung zu führen, um auch ohne weitere Öffnung zu entlüften? Und ist es sinnvoll über ein T-Stück oder ähnliches ein Stück Schlauch zum Wasserablassen bei Umbauten direkt mit einzubauen?


----------



## nemetona (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.05.09)*

Stimmt ein Guide zum entfernen der Oroginalkühler auf Grafikkarten und Motherboards wär mal eine Überlegung wert.

Wer möchte?

Wenn du einen Ausgleichsbehälter nutzt benötigst du keinen Fillport.
Zum Ablassen der Kühlflüssigkeit kannst du an einer tiefliegenden Stelle im Kreislauf ein T-Stück und einen Kugelhahn vorsehen.
Einen Ausführlichen Artikel dazu findest du in der kommenden PCGHX-Print ( 03/09 ).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.05.09)*



derLordselbst schrieb:


> *1. Demontage der Originalkühler von Grafikkarten und Montage der Wasserkühler:*
> Die größte Angst bei einer eigenen Wasserkühlung ist bei mir, erstens eine passende Grafikkarte im Referenzdesign zu finden und zweitens den Originallüfter zerstörungsfrei abzubekommen. Einen systematischen Guide dafür habe ich noch nicht gefunden, nur verstreute Tipps. Gerade für Anfänger währe es sehr beruhigend, wenn dieses Thema hier erklärt wird.



Die Demontage ist jeweils Kartenspezifisch, für viele Karten gibt es Anleitungen im Internet. Probleme hatte ich aber noch bei keiner Karte - einfach gucken, welche Schraube wohingeht und (perfektionistisch: über kreuz) losschrauben. Wenn sich der Kühler immer noch nicht abnehmen lässt, nochmal gucken, ob man keine vergessen hat.

"Karte im Referenzdesign finden" wäre schon eher etwas, wofür den ultimativen Leitfaden gebrauchen könnte.
Dummerweise muss ich sagen: Ich kenne auch keine Lösung, hab mich mit meiner 9800GTX+ selbst in die Nesseln gesetzt.
Entweder man hat ein Foto von der Karte ohne Kühler - oder man hat es nicht.
Eine andere zuverlässige Methode gibt es nicht, selbst Supportaussagen können falsch sein.



> *2. Entlüftung - Wasserablassen*
> Reicht es eventuell zum Luftablassen einen Fillport vom Ausgleichsbehälter oberhalb des höchsten Punktes der Wasserkühlung zu führen, um auch ohne weitere Öffnung zu entlüften? Und ist es sinnvoll über ein T-Stück oder ähnliches ein Stück Schlauch zum Wasserablassen bei Umbauten direkt mit einzubauen?



Wie Nemetona schon sagte - Luftablassen kann man direkt aus dem AGB, T-Stück&Kugelhahn erleichtern einem die Arbeit sehr.


----------



## Digger (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.05.09)*

wenn man die karte etwas erwärmt mitm föhn oder auf der heizung lässt sich unter umständen der original-lühler leichter entfernen. 
die hersteller nutzen ganz gerne mal recht störische wlpaste.


----------



## derLordselbst (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.05.09)*

Danke schonmal für die Antworten. Irgendwie bleiben die Geschichten von gescheiterten Umbauten von Grafikkarten doch zu gut im Gedächtnis hängen.^^


----------



## Skaos (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 25.05.09)*

hi hi,
ich hab grad vor meinen kreislauf etwas zu erweitern, bisher nur cpu, mit 360er radi agb und pumpe soll nun durch hdd, gpu und 120er radi erweitert werden, hab da allerdings noch ein paar sorgen was aufbau und eventuelle komplikationen angeht.. ich hab unten mal ein bild angefügt, auf dem man sich meine frage vl etwas besser vorstellen kann

im guide is u.a. zu lesen, dass man möglichst selten von oben nach unten gehen sollte.. wirkt sich das nur auf die entlüftung aus oder auch noch auf andre dinge, dass ich meinen kreislauf evtl direkt anders herum aufbauen sollte, also erst gpu und am ende die hdd's.. wenn ich es so machen sollte, wäre es sinnvoller das wasser leicht abzukühlen, also durch den 120er zu schicken, bevor es zur cpu weitergeht oder macht das temp technisch überhaupt nix aus??

und dann überlege ich noch wie ich eine brauchbare verschlauchung ohne zu viel umwege o.ä. hinbekomme, so wies auf der zeichnung is entsprichts meinen vorstellen, ich bin allerdings nur nich so ganz sicher, ob das am ende nich zu viel winkel sind die ich da verwende, schafft die normale laing das noch locker ohne merkbar zu schwächeln bzw den fluss zu verringern, was sich durch aus in der temp wiederspiegeln kann oder sollte ich lieber mehr schlauch in kauf nehmen und dafür ein paar winkel sparen, nich überall wo die 90° zu sehen sind werden am ende welche hinkommen, da ich denke hier und da reichen auch 45° voll aus, die ja den fluss nich so sehr behindern sollten wie die 90° anschlüsse

wäre lieb wenn ihr mir helfen könntet
mfg Skaos


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 25.05.09)*

Im fertig entlüfteten Zustand schadet viel rauf-runter höchstens dem Portmonaie wegen dem Schlauchverbrauch - aber auf die Temperaturen hat das genauso wenig einen erwähnenswerten Einfluss, wie die Zahl der Winkel. (Man muss den Durchfluss schon um 20-30% senken, ehe ein Unterschied messbar wird und ehe es spürbar ist, hat man ihn mehr als halbiert)
"Zwischenkühlen" lohnt sich, wie im Guide erwähnt, eigentlich nicht - die Temperaturunterschiede sind zu gering.
Bezüglich deines Aufbaus: Würde so funktionieren.
Wenn du was ändern willst, würde ich die Richtung umdrehen: Pumpe->GPU->CPU->120->360->HDD->AGB.
Auf die Art hast du vielen kleinen, engen Kühler im aufsteigenden Zweig der Kühlung, wo sie die Entlüftung eigentlich nicht stören sollten, und die temperaturenmpfindlichen Festplatten direkt hinter den Radiatoren, wo es am kältesten ist.

Aber wie gesagt: Das ist theoretischer Kleinkram, ne Laing pustet das eh alles durch. ("in welcher Reihenfolge müssen die Zutaten für den Shake in den Mixer?")


----------



## Skaos (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 25.05.09)*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "in welcher Reihenfolge müssen die Zutaten für den Shake in den Mixer?"



lol alles klar, besten dank ma wieder!!


----------



## gift (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 07.06.09)*

Vielen Dank, super guide der mich meiner ersten WaKü glichmal näher bringt^^ (gerade in Arbeit)


----------



## p00nage (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 07.06.09)*



gift schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, super guide der mich meiner ersten WaKü glichmal näher bringt^^ (gerade in Arbeit)


  du kannst auch einen thread machen im vorgesehenen bereich dafür dann wird dir auch geholfen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 07.06.09)*

Es ersparrt aber viel Beratungsarbeit, wenn der angehende Käufer sich schon einmal selbst Gedanken macht und weiß, was möglich sein sollte und was er will - dann muss man nur noch ein paar Details geradebiegen, damit er das Optimum bekommt und nicht seitenlang rumdiskutieren.


----------



## p00nage (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 07.06.09)*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es ersparrt aber viel Beratungsarbeit, wenn der angehende Käufer sich schon einmal selbst Gedanken macht und weiß, was möglich sein sollte und was er will - dann muss man nur noch ein paar Details geradebiegen, damit er das Optimum bekommt und nicht seitenlang rumdiskutieren.




ja so wars ja auch gedacht vllt bissl falsch ausgedrückt sry


----------



## LillC (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 31.08.09)*

hab einiges dazugelernt und manche sachen haben sich auch bestätigt

danke


----------



## mr_sleeve (1. November 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 31.08.09)*

Hey Leute 
Ich hab gerade vor für nen Kumpel ne Wasserkühlung zu verbauen. Er will auch Chipsatz Southbride Northbridge und was weis ich denn gekühlt haben. Leider hab ich im Netz nicht wirklich was gefunden was auf das MSI 790GX-GD70 passt. Habt ihr da irgendwelche Erfahrungen /Artikel gefunden?

Grüße

Ach ja : Klasse FAQ  Hab mir das aber schon lange durchgelesen


----------



## Madz (1. November 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 31.08.09)*

Ja, kauf dir die Anfi-UCD. die passen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 07.12.09)*

So. Hab mal mehrere Einträge der zweiten Seite ("AGB" bis Ende) geändert&aktualisiert. Da sich da zum Teil abscheuliche Rechtschreibfehler drinne fanden, rufe ich noch einmal zur Fehlersuche auf


----------



## maschine (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 07.12.09)*

Hm Rechtschreibfehler? Aaaaalso dann fangen wir mal an:


> Da sich im Wasserkühlungsbereich *ettliche* Fragen immer wieder wiederholen, ist es Zeit für einen umfangreichen Grundlagen-Guide.





> - Wer plant, es für wenig Geld mal auszuprobieren, wird nach Komplettsets 1 und All-in-One *frustiert* sein. eBay und Basteln muntern in Kombination mit günstigen Pumpen aber vielleicht wieder auf





> Für die Richtigkeit der Angaben *übernehm* [] ich keine Verantwortung, es handelt sich letztendlich um meine persönliche Meinung.


*



Inhaltsverzeichniss. [später noch zwei mal]
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*Selbst in deiner Signatur ist ein Rechtschreibfehler





> *[Langzeitagebuch]*Vom Flugzeug zum 0db-Wakü-PC 13.8.09: /|\ Stufe2.0 /|\


*



Wärend Luftkühler mit z.T. 40°C warmer Luft arbeiten müssen, haben externe oder in der Front montierte Radiatoren Luft bei Raumtemperatur zur Verfügung.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

**



			(- Wort-wörtlich flexibel sind auch die Schläuche, was Vorteile bei der Dämmung und Kühlung von virbrierenden Festplatten mit sich bringt)
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


> Es wird *mitlerweile* in nahezu jedem Kühler für die Bodenplatte/den Kern verwendet.





> Ein weiterer Vorteil ist das unproblematische Korrosionsverhalten in Wasser: Kupfer oxidiert zwar und läuft dabei rot bzw. schwarz-fleckig an, es handelt sich aber um einen *Oberflächlichenprozess*, der weder Kühlleistung noch Dichtigkeit beeinflussen kann.





> Soll aus z.B. optischen Gründen ein Anlaufen verhindert werden oder ist schlichtweg ein *spiegendes* Finish gewünscht, kann das entsprechende Bauteil (z.B. die meisten Anschlüsse) vernickelt werden, was für einen dauerhaften, silbrigen Glanz sorgt.





> Optisch ansprechend und *korossionsfest*, vor allem aber sehr stabil ist Edelstahl eine beliebte Wahl für Halteplatten oder Radiatorgehäuse. Aufgrund der schwierigen Bearbeitung ist er für andere Zwecke auch nur schwer einzusetzen.


 
Puh ist das ne Menge Arbeit, wenn du willst kann ich nachher weitermachen, ich bin jetzt erstmal essen 

edit: Boah das war ja vllt grad mal 1/8 des Textes 

edit2: So jetzt gehts weiter:


> "Wasserkühlung" sagt bereits das *wichtiste*. Aus Gründen der Reinheit und Leitfähigkeit nimmt man entionisiertes/entmineralisiertes Wasser, das in Super- und Baumärkten als "destilliertes Wasser" vermarktet wird. Echtes (bi)destilliertes Wasser ist natürlich auch möglich, bietet aber keinerlei Vorteile





> Ist eine knappe Geschichte: Wasser nachfüllen, wenn *zuwenig* drin ist.





> Mit ein *bißchen* [später noch einige male] Vorsicht lassen sich solche Fälle aber vermeiden - für näheres siehe Schläuche und Anschlüsse





> Da sich der Sinn der meisten Kühler von selbst erklärt, möchte ich nur ein paar *diskusionswürdigere* hervorheben:





> Einige Extreme RAM-Module mit sehr hohen Spannungen. Diese laufen mit zusätzlicher Kühlung stabiler, in der Regel ist aktive Belüftung aber die *sinnvolere* Lösung.





> Ansonsten sind Wasserkühler für diese Bauteile eigentlich nicht nötig. Allerdings werden sie gerne verwendet, wenn bei Einsatz eines Northbridge-Wasserkühlers eine *Heatpipte*-Lösung entfernt werden musste und somit nicht nur der kühlende Luftstrom des CPU-Lüfters, sondern auch der (passiv) Kühlkörper als solcher wegfällt.





> Dieses Prinzip findet sich heute nur noch im RAM-Bereich einiger Grafikkarten-Komplettkühler oder bei Mainboardkühlern, wo es sich zwangsläufig aus den Anforderungen an die *Bauhhöhe* ergibt.





> Hier wird die die Oberfläche *vergößert*, in dem das Wasser durch einen langen, ggf. mehrfach gewundenen oder spiralförmig aufgewickelten Kanal geleitet wird.





> Er ist in den meisten Fällen vom Kanalkühler abgeleitet, arbeitet aber mit einer Vielzahl *parralleler* Kanäle, oft durch feine Lamellen in der Bodenplatte gebildet.





> Abseits der CPU-Kühler finden vergleichbare *Strukutren* mit dem Ziel Verwendung, ausreichende Kühlleistung mit einem einfachen=billigen Aufbau zu realisieren, ohne andere Kühler im Kreislauf durch einen hohen Widerstand auszubremsen.





> Die meisten erhältlichen Kühler kombinieren mehrere dieser Prinzipien. Z.B. verwendet der oft empfohlene Watercool *Heaktiller* eine Bodenplatte mit Feinstruktur. Darüber befindet sich aber eine eng geschlitzte Zwischenplatte, die einen Düsen-ähnlichen Effekt hat.
> Ein Blick auf den Aufbau des Kühlers kann trotzdem einen groben Eindruck von dessen *Leistungscharakeristik* geben und so eine wertvolle Ergänzung zu Tests sein.


 
Boaaaah da sind so viele Fehler drin, das ist echt unglaublich, im Deutschunterricht wäre das ne glatte *6* 
Und ich bin grad mal bei Punkt 2.3 von 9


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 07.12.09)*

Okay. 
Überzeugt. 
Ich ziehe die Aufforderung im Sinne meines Selbstwertgefühls zurück.


(Frage: Was ist an "Korrosionsschutzzusatz" falsch  )


----------



## maschine (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 07.12.09)*

Also ich wollte dich ja jetzt nicht beleidigen oder so 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (Frage: Was ist an "Korrosionsschutzzusatz" falsch  )


 
Naja ok, darüber ob das zusammen geschrieben wird oder nicht lässt sich streiten, die Rechtschreibprüfung meint jedenfalls es wäre falsch, aber lass es einfach so


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 07.12.09)*

Ich bin ja dankbar für jede Hilfe 

Denn z.B. die Rechtschreibprüfung sollte die Mehrheit dieser Fehler schon zu gesicht bekommen haben


----------



## KingPiranhas (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 07.12.09)*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (Frage: Was ist an "Korrosionsschutzzusatz" falsch  )


Nix.


----------



## maschine (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 07.12.09)*

Danke das wissen wir inzwischen auch 
Ich habs mal rausgenommen damit sich hier nicht noch mehr Leute melden


----------



## KingPiranhas (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 07.12.09)*



> Danke das wissen wir inzwischen auch


Ich ahbe bloss das weiterblättern vergessen.


----------



## !!!Kenny!!! (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.01.10)*

Super gemacht muss man echt sagen Großes Lob!!


----------



## Cyron78 (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.01.10)*

Danke PCGH für diese Erklärung


----------



## Stealth (24. April 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.01.10)*

Danke für die große Mühe.

Dieser Guide hilft einem ungemein.


----------



## orange619 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.01.10)*

Kann sein dass ich des überlesen hab aber meiner Meinung nach fehlt noch ne Anleitung wie man das Wasser wieder vollständig aus dem Kreislauf rausbekommt. mir als wakü laie is das nich so ganz klar.
Aber ansonsten top Guide!


----------



## Madz (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.01.10)*

Schlauch abziehen, Bheälter drunter fertig. Irgendwie logisch, oder?


----------



## norse (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.01.10)*

ich machs mitm AGB  geht wunderschön, deckel auf und rauslaufn lassen, vlt nochmal pumpen lassen, dann gehts


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.01.10)*



orange619 schrieb:


> Kann sein dass ich des überlesen hab aber meiner Meinung nach fehlt noch ne Anleitung wie man das Wasser wieder vollständig aus dem Kreislauf rausbekommt. mir als wakü laie is das nich so ganz klar.
> Aber ansonsten top Guide!



Für das nächste große Update ist eine Überarbeitung des letzten Viertels eingeplant, da versuche ich dann auch einen Hinweis auf T-Stücke&Ablasshahn unterzubringen. Aber im Moment hab ich einfach nicht die Zeit für sowas.


----------



## orange619 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.01.10)*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Für das nächste große Update ist eine Überarbeitung des letzten Viertels eingeplant, da versuche ich dann auch einen Hinweis auf T-Stücke&Ablasshahn unterzubringen. Aber im Moment hab ich einfach nicht die Zeit für sowas.


Sehr schön


----------



## WAKÜ-FREAK44 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.01.10)*

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW
eine menge text 
aber sehr gut thx


----------



## kuki122 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.01.10)*

Mir ist da etwas aufgefallen, und zwar:



> Die Wärmeleitfähigkeit spielt übrigens keine Rolle: Das Wasser fließt wesentlich schneller, als es je leiten könnte.



Dies würde leider keinen Sinn ergeben.
Wäre die Wärmeleitfähigkeit egal, wo läge dann der Vorteil gegenüber Luft?

Luft braucht zb. eine sehr große Fläche um die CPU zu kühlen, Wasser jedoch nur eine sehr kleine, was auf die bessere Wärmeleitfähigkeit von Wasser zurückzuführen ist. 

Ansonsten sehr schönes HowTo, es ist alles notwendige beschrieben und sollte so jeden Anfänger schnell in die Materie einführen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.01.10)*

Der Vorteil liegt, wie kurz davor erwähnt, in der viel höheren Wärmekapazität.


----------



## kuki122 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.01.10)*

Entschuldigung, hier habe ich eindeutig die Leitfähigkeit mit der Kapazität vertauscht.
Selbstverständlich hast du Recht.


----------



## Guncutter (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.01.10)*

Ich bin auch am überlegen wegen wakü  also Danke für die Hilfe !!!


----------



## x-coffee (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.01.10)*

Top guide!
sowas hätte ich gebrauchen können als ich mit dem wakü-zeug angefangen hab, da hätt ich einges an lehrlgeld sparen können.


----------



## snapstar123 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.01.10)*

Hallo erst mal, da ich ein Neuling bin habe ich mal eine kleine Frage und zwar geht es um die Anschlüsse.
Ich habe denn Innovatek Spezialschlauch er ist 10/8 und die Anschlüsse sind 10/8 und 11/8 kann das zum Problem werden.
Hier die Anschlüsse

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Anschlusskit Verschraubung 10/8mm G1/4" gemischt black nickel Anschlusskit Verschraubung 10/8mm G1/4" gemischt black nickel 62187

und die 11/8er

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Anschlusskit Verschraubung 11/8mm G1/4" gemischt black nickel Anschlusskit Verschraubung 11/8mm G1/4" gemischt black nickel 62189

Muss ich mir Sorgen machen, ich werde so oder so erst mal alles drausen auf bauen ohne Hardware nur mit einem NT und noch einem Laufwerk und das NT kurz schliesen.
Also die 11/8er gehen halt leichter zu aber am Schluss muss ich trozdem mit dem Schraubenschlüssel hand anlegen, ich denke mal oder hoffe mal das sie dicht sind da sie auch schwer zu gehen die 11/8er halt.
Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen.
Ach ja und ein super Guide sehr zu empfehlen für Leute die überhaupt keine Ahnung haben wie ich zum Teil , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Vanille (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.01.10)*

Ich hätt auch ma ne kleine Frage.

Ich habn
Core i7 920
ATi HD 5870
Evga X58 SLI LE
zu kühlen. Wie viel Radifläche brauch ich dazu?
BRauch ich echt mehr als einen tripple meine überlegung is mommentan den
XSPC RX360 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
oder
Phobya G-Changer 360 V1.2 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
einzubauen ode brauch ich noch mehr radi fläche also nochn single oder double 120er?


----------



## ox1974 (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.01.10)*

Könnte im sommer , wenn du oc betreibst und spielen willst knapp werden , wenn es in dein case passt würde ich da eher einen 3*140 radi nehmen .


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.01.10)*



snapstar123 schrieb:


> Hallo erst mal, da ich ein Neuling bin habe ich mal eine kleine Frage und zwar geht es um die Anschlüsse.
> Ich habe denn Innovatek Spezialschlauch er ist 10/8 und die Anschlüsse sind 10/8 und 11/8 kann das zum Problem werden.
> Hier die Anschlüsse
> 
> ...




Dicht sollte das erstmal sein - die Schläuche dichten ja auf der inneren Tülle ab und wenn die zu dick ist, wird es zwar schwer, den Schlauch draufzustecken, aber eher noch dichter.
Problematisch könnte höchstens die Haltekraft sein, wenn der Schlauch gedehnt (-> dünner) wird, aber die volle Dicke zum Einklemmen benötigt wird. Wenn die Mutter auf dem Schlauch aufsetzt und dann noch fester gezogen werden kann, klingt das aber eigentlich ganz gut. Inno "8x1" ist sowieso kein 8/10er.
Kannst ja auch einfach mal testen, wie zugfest das ganze ist.





Vanille schrieb:


> Ich hätt auch ma ne kleine Frage.
> 
> Ich habn
> Core i7 920
> ...



Das hängt von deinen Temperatur- und Lautstärkeansprüchen ab. Den i7 920 kann mit einem 80er (boxed-)Kühler und die HD5870 mit 120mm Nachrüstkühlern stabil betrieben. Da sollten also auch 2x120mm Radiator reichen. Nur: Kälter oder Leiser als mit billigst-Luftkühlung ist das dann nicht, da gilt mehr=besser.
Für eine detaillierte Kaufberatung erstellst du aber lieber einen Thread im entsprechen Unterforum, hier soll es nur um die allgemeinen Grundlagen einer Wakü gehen.


----------



## snapstar123 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.01.10)*

@ruyven_macaran ich dachte die Schläuche sind 10/8er also wenn ich auf der Seite schaue und mir denn Schlauch anschaue auf der Seite hat der Schlauch innen 8mm und aussen 10mm, hier der Link

innovatek Spezial-Schlauch - innovatek Spezial-Schlauch - transparent  - innovatek webSHOP

Also sie passen auf beiden drauf aber ich kann wenn beide Anschlüsse gechlossen sind sie mit Gewalt abziehen aber es geht bei beiden Anschlüssen gleich schwer wie bei denn 10/8er sowie bei denn 11/8er.
Also ich habe mal denn Schlauch auf denn 11/8er drauf ohne die Mutter und mal mit einem Digitalen Mess-Schieber nachgemessen von der Mutter her habe ich 11mm innen und der Schlauch auf dem Anschluss sind 11,5mm aussen.
Ich werde auch erst mal alles aufbauen ohne Hardware also nur die Wakü mit dem NT und einem Laufwerk und es dann kurz schliesen dann sehe ich ja ob es dicht ist.
Sind die Schläuche jetzt sicher nicht 10/8er wenn nicht ist es ja egal ich wollte mir so oder so Orangene holen da ich keine farbzusätze benutzen will.
Ich danke schon mal für die Antwort , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Olstyle (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.01.10)*

Dann mess doch mal mit dem Messschieber den Innendurchmesser des Schlauchs. Du dürftest auf ~ 7,5mm kommen.
Deswegen hat der Inno Schlauch auch fast so gute biegeeigenschaften wie der 11/8.


----------



## snapstar123 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.01.10)*

@Olstyle ja stimmt da hast du Recht aber wieso schreiben die dann 8mm, na ja egal.
Also dürften die Schläuche schon passen oder muss ich mir Sorgen machen.
Ich mache ja einen offenen Aufbau aber ich will schon sicher sein.
Würde mich auf eine Antwort freuen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.01.10)*



snapstar123 schrieb:


> Also sie passen auf beiden drauf aber ich kann wenn beide Anschlüsse gechlossen sind sie mit Gewalt abziehen aber es geht bei beiden Anschlüssen gleich schwer wie bei denn 10/8er sowie bei denn 11/8er.



Dann sollte wohl kein Nachteil vorhanden sein.



> Ich werde auch erst mal alles aufbauen ohne Hardware also nur die Wakü mit dem NT und einem Laufwerk und es dann kurz schliesen dann sehe ich ja ob es dicht ist.



Wie gesagt: Ein im vergleich zum Anschluss zu kleiner ID am Schlauch sorgt garantiert nicht für Undichtigkeiten.



> Sind die Schläuche jetzt sicher nicht 10/8er wenn nicht ist es ja egal ich wollte mir so oder so Orangene holen da ich keine farbzusätze benutzen will.
> Ich danke schon mal für die Antwort , Mfg Snapstar



Wenn du eh schon 8/11er Anschlüsse hast, würde ich komplett auf 8/11 umstellen.



snapstar123 schrieb:


> @Olstyle ja stimmt da hast du Recht aber wieso schreiben die dann 8mm, na ja egal.




Also dürften die Schläuche schon passen oder muss ich mir Sorgen machen.
Ich mache ja einen offenen Aufbau aber ich will schon sicher sein.
Würde mich auf eine Antwort freuen , Mfg Snapstar[/QUOTE]

Warum schreiben sie "Der innovatek X-flow Wasserkühler erreicht durch die neuartige und revolutionäre Strömungsführung ... maximale Performance ... ermöglicht eine optimale Ausnutzung des Kühlmediums ... eine extreme Kühlleistung." ?
Ich sehe mich nicht in der Lage, den Laden zu verstehen und bin dazu übergegangen, ihn einfach zu ignorieren.


----------



## snapstar123 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.01.10)*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dann sollte wohl kein Nachteil vorhanden sein.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Warum schreiben sie "Der innovatek X-flow Wasserkühler erreicht durch die neuartige und revolutionäre Strömungsführung ... maximale Performance ... ermöglicht eine optimale Ausnutzung des Kühlmediums ... eine extreme Kühlleistung." ?
Ich sehe mich nicht in der Lage, den Laden zu verstehen und bin dazu übergegangen, ihn einfach zu ignorieren.[/QUOTE]


O.K. ich danke für eure Hilfe, das mit denn Anschlüssen wahr eine verwechslung da ich nur 8/10er bestellt habe und es sind halt ein paar 8/11er mit rein gerutscht kann ja mal passieren bei mehreren Anschlüssen.
Die meisten sind 8/10er bloss eben die 90° Anschlüsse für Schlauch zu Schlauch die wo halt dafür da sind wenn es zu Eng wird das der Schlauch nicht knickt die sind halt 8/11er bzw Schlauchverbinder oder wie die heisen.
Ich danke euch auf jeden fall schon mal für die hilfe und ein sehr guter Guide.
Ach ja was ist besser von der Fliesrichtung dess Wasser.
Variante 1:
AGB>Pumpe>CPU-Kühler>Radi>Boardkühler>Radi>AGB
Variante 2:
AGB>Pumpe>CPU-Kühler>Boardkühler>Radi>Radi>AGB

Also fürs mainboard kommt ein Fullkoverkühler zum Einsatz und die Radis sind 2 Trippelradiatoren die am Seitenteil hängen und der AGB sitzt hinten am Gehäuse.
Grafikkarte wird irgendwann noch ein Wasserkühler bekommen dauert aber noch.
Eigentlich dürfte es keinen grossen unterschied geben oder was meint ihr , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Schelmiii (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.01.10)*

Hallo,
ich habe eine Frage zum Färben von Waküwasser. Und zwar, gibt es einen Wasserzusatz, der das Wasser aussehen lässt wie Milch? Oder gibt es ausschließlich transparente Farben. Die Frage hört sich ein wenig komisch an, aber ich fragen, da mich dass interessiert und in meinemgeplanten Mod betimmt gut aussehen würde.


----------



## Olstyle (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.01.10)*

Es gibt bis jetzt nur eine schon etwas ältere Preview von Nanofluid welches eine milchige, weiße Farbe hat. Das muss pur eingesetzt werden und nicht mit Wasser gemischt. Zu kaufen gibts das afaik aber immer noch nicht.


----------



## Schelmiii (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.01.10)*

geil, dass habe ich gesucht. Hoffentlich kommt des bald auf den Markt. Danke für die Suche.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.01.10)*

Ich würde mich nicht wundern, wenn solche Zusätze nie den Markt erreichen.
Weiß ist nunmal keine Farbe. Man kann zusetzen, was man will - durcheinendes Licht wird nie weißer erscheinen, als es ohnehin schon ist. (naja: man könnte verfärbtes Licht individuell korrigieren)
Was du (und einige andere) suchst, ist eigentlich trübes Wasser. D.h. man muss weiße Partikel (im Falle von Milch: Fett) im Wasser suspendieren. Mir wäre aber kein Verfahren bekannt, dass das dauerhaft erreicht. Irgendwann setzten sich die Partikel ab und dann hat man klare Flüssigkeit und Schmodder. Die meisten Substanzen dürften aufgrund des Schmirgeleffektes ohnehin ausscheiden.

Unterm Strich imho: Viel Entwicklungsaufwand und ggf. noch hohe Herstellungskosten für ein bestenfalls mittelmäßiges Ergebniss, dass zudem aus 1-2m Entfernung nicht anders aussieht, als Schläuche aus weißem Material.


----------



## snapstar123 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.01.10)*

Hab mal eine kurze Frage und zwar geht es um denn Radi, das Wasser das durch denn Radi läuft, es läuft ja nicht durch die Lamellen sondern durch die Streben sage ich jetzt mal oder sehe ich das jetzt falsch.
Ich musste halt die Löcher für die radis etwas aufbohren wo die lüfter drann komman aber auf der anderen Seite wo der Radi ans Seitenteil kommt und bin kurz mal abgerutscht.
Ich habe ein paar Lamellen eingedrückt habe sie aber wieder gerade gebogen bloss habe ich so eine Strebe leicht angebohrt aber so wie es aussieht nicht weiter beschädigt, hoffe ich zumindestens.
Also das Wasser läuft durch die Sträben so wie ich das sehen wenn ich durch die öffnung schaue wo die Anschlüsse hinkommen und zwecks denn Lamellen ist das jetzt sehr tragisch denn es ist nur an der Ecke passiert und es ist ja ein 360er Radi mit sehr vielen Lamellen.
Ich würde mich auf eine Antwort freuen damit ich ein bisschen beruhigt sein kann ob es tragisch ist oder eher weniger, es währe so wenn ich z.B. die lüfterschraube zu weit rein drehen würde ohne denn lüfter denn da würde ich die Lamellen ja auch beschädigen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Blechdesigner (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.01.10)*

Wenn eine Lamelle oder mehrere beschädigt werden(was manchmal schon bei der Fertigung geschehen kann) ist das kaum tragisch, aber die Kanäle des Radis sollte man nicht beschädigen!
Mit Glück hast du nur mehr oder weniger einen Kratzer im Lack des Kanals hinterlassen und wäre somit nicht tragisch.
Der Radi befindet sich bestimmt schon in einem geschlossenen Kreislauf?
Wenn nicht, Verschlussstopfen rauf, Wanne mit Wasser füllen und den Radi auf Tauchstation schicken, wenn an besagter Stelle nun Luftblasen nach oben steigen, ist er dort beschädigt bzw. undicht.
Wenn ja, Küchenrolle nehmen und bisschen an der Stelle auslegen(vorsichtig reinstopfen/ranhalten), man sieht und merkt es dann wenn es undicht ist, wenn man das Tuch kontrolliert.


----------



## snapstar123 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.01.10)*

@Blechdesigner o.k. perfekt Danke für die Antwort, so wie es aussieht habe ich nur denn Lack beschädigt aber ich werde es trozdem sicherheits halber mal nachprüfen und ja mit denn Lamellen da hast du Recht es sind schon einige vorher beschädigt aber bei der Menge an lamellen wird es wohl kaum eine Auswirkung auf die Kühlung haben.
Die Radis sind noch nicht angeschlossen, muss erst noch das Seitenteil fertig stellen bzw. verstärken damit es denn Druck von denn Radis halten kann und sie nicht aus dem Seitenteil rausreisen oder verzerren bei dem hohen Gewicht der Radis und der Druck durch denn Abstand der dann noch am Seitenteil herrscht.
Ich danke dir für die Hilfe und der Info, dann kann ich schon mal beruhigt sein und wenn es beschädigt sein sollte wie kann ich es am besten abdichten.
Ich habe z.B. einen 2 Komponentenkleber da oder doch lieber Silikon, Acryl , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Chaoswave (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.01.10)*

also zum Abdichten würde ich jetzt mal vermuten tüt es der Lötkolben am besten auch wenn ich rein gar keine Erfahrung damit hab aber würde ich jetzt so aus dem Kopf herraus vermuten


----------



## L.B. (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.01.10)*

Ich denke kaum, dass die Strebe durch ein kurzes Abrutschen beschädigt werden kann. Da muss man schon länger bohren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.01.10)*

Die "Rohre" in Geflechtradis sind z.T. extrem empfindlich. Es gibt Haufenweise Fälle von Leuten, die sich den Radi ruiniert haben, weil sie zu lange Schrauben für die Lüfterbefestigung verwendet haben - ein Bohrer sollte noch schneller drin sein.

Für die Reperatur würde ich ebenfalls Löten empfehlen. Silikon erfordert sehr saubere Oberflächen, damit es dauerhaft dicht ist (was zwischen den Lamellen schwierig zu bewerkstelligen ist), stellt dann noch Ansprüche ans Material und außen-drauf-klatschen hält meist gar nicht. Epoxy könnte klappen, sich beim ständigen Ausdehnen und Zusammenziehen des Radis aber auch leicht wieder lösen.


----------



## snapstar123 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.01.10)*

O.K. Leute ich danke euch für die Hilfe, ich habe es noch nicht überprüft ob einer hinüber ist währe auch zu schade denn sie sind ja neu ich musste die Löcher halt aufbohren für ein M4 Gewinde und die Unterlage wo eigentlich denn Bohrer aufhalten sollte wenn er durch ist damit er eben nicht in die Lamellen und Streben bohrt ist weggerutscht .
Also einfach die Öffnungen auf machen und in die Badewanne bis er voll ist und dann schauen ob blasen aufsteigen wo die stelle angebohrt ist, ich habe mal genauer geschaut es sieht zwar nur aus als ob der Lack beschädigt ist aber man weis ja nie.
Ich danke euch auf jeden fall für eure Hilfe , Mfg Snapstar

Hier noch mal Bilder ich weis nicht ob man es erkennt


----------



## Blechdesigner (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.01.10)*



snapstar123 schrieb:


> *Also einfach die Öffnungen auf machen und in die Badewanne bis er voll ist und dann schauen ob blasen aufsteigen wo die stelle angebohrt ist*, ich habe mal genauer geschaut es sieht zwar nur aus als ob der Lack beschädigt ist aber man weis ja nie.
> Ich danke euch auf jeden fall für eure Hilfe , Mfg Snapstar
> 
> Hier noch mal Bilder ich weis nicht ob man es erkennt



Nicht den Radi voller Wasser laufen lassen, sonder die Badewanne/große Schüssel wo er rein passt.
Den Radi mit Verschlussstopfen dicht machen (da soll nur Luft drin sein) und dann selbigen in die Wanne/Schüssel legen und schauen ob Luftbläschen nach oben (an besagter Stelle) steigen (da die Luft an dieser Stelle entweichen würde)


----------



## L.B. (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.01.10)*

Ich empfehle dir für die anderen Löcher (falls diese auch aufgebohrt werden sollen) eine Standbohrmaschine. Damit ist ein Abrutschen nicht ohne Weiteres möglich.


----------



## snapstar123 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.01.10)*

@Blechdesinger ach so, jetzt weis ich mehr, also kein Wasser im Radi und alles dicht machen und ab in die Wanne , Mfg Snapstar

@L.B. habe schon die anderen Löcher gebohrt und ich habe nicht die möglichkeit eine Standbohrmaschine zu benutzen trozdem danke für denn Tipp.
Ich habe ja extre Metall darunter gelegt aber beim fast letzten Loch ist das Stück Metall halt wegerutscht aber wo ich es mir jetzt genauer betrachtet habe habe ich eigentlich nur die Lamellen erwischt und die Strebe da fehlt nur ein bisschen Lack aber es kann trozdem beschädigt sein, also ab in die Wanne damit , Mfg Snapstar

Mal eine andere Frage, die sehr wichtig ist und zwar habe ich jetzt einen Probelauf durchgeführt alles ohne Probleme.
Alles ist dicht und die Luft habe ich auch sehr gut raus bekommen mit  denn Entlüftungsschrauben am Radi und durch kippen der Kühler.
Ich habe denn lauf ja ohne Hardware gemacht, ich habe die Pumpe nur an  mein anderes System an einem Molex gehangen und dann halt An machen ins  Bios wieder aus machen Wasser nachfüllen und hin und her.
So jetzt soll ja alles eingebaut werden und das Destiwasser mit dem G48 habe ich schon wieder abgelassen.
Wie soll ich jetzt am besten die Kühler Radis usw. richtig sauber machen  wegen denn Reststoffen also das Wasser, ich habe es schon abtropfen  lassen aber es ist ja immer noch was in denn Komponenten denn man kann  sie ja nicht öffnen und trocknen wie bei denn Radis.
Was macht man da jetzt am besten da ich die komponenten ja erst so in  einer Woche erst verbau da ich noch ein paar Sachen ändern muss.
Ich wollte nur sehen ob auch alles dicht ist da es ja meine erste Wakü  ist und bei denn Radis habe ich ja auch etwas gepfuscht bzw. ist mit wo  ich die Locher vergrössert habe zum M4 Gewinde zwecks befestigung und da  ist mir die unterlegplatte weggerutscht und habe halt in die Lamellen  gebort und auch eine Strebe mit angebohrt aber zum Glück ist es dicht,  also Probelauf hat perfekt funktioniert ohne Probleme.
Also was sollte ich jetzt machen zwecks denn Kühlern, AGB, Pumpe,Radis  usw. es wahr ja G48 mit drinnen hochkonzentriert eben wegen dem  Aluminium, also zwischen 1:10 und 1:5 so dazwischen das Verhältnis mit  Destiwasser ohne andere Farbzusätze oder was anderes.
Ich würde mich sehr auf eine Antwort freuen und ein paar Tipps wie man die komponenten richtig reinigt und trocknet , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Sil3nC4 (15. November 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.01.10)*

Hab da mal ne Frage:
Mal liest oft das Schlagwort "Highflow".
Ich meine allerdings mal einen Test gelesen zu haben (trotz Google find ich ihn nicht mehr), dass Highflow keinen Vorteil für die Temperatur im Kreis bringt.

Hat da jemand nen Link oder ne Erklärung?

PS:Mir ist klar dass es physikalisch richtig ist, dass bei steigender Fließgeschwindigkeit die Grenzschicht an der Oberfläche kleiner wird. Die Frage ist ob sich das bei den Dimensionen in denen sich eine Wakü befindet auch so auswirkt.


----------



## Olstyle (15. November 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.01.10)*

Wie es auch schon im Guide steht gibt es spezielle Highflow-Kühler welche sehr von der Durchflussgeschwindigkeit abhängig sind. Diese skalieren nach unten wie nach oben recht linear mit der Fließgeschwindigkeit.
Heute gängige Kühler arbeiten aber in erster Linie mit Düsen und Mikrostruktur. Diese brauchen zwar einen gewissen Grunddurchfluss, skalieren aber danach nur wenig.


----------



## VJoe2max (15. November 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.01.10)*

Dabei bitte auch beachten, dass Durchfluss und Strömungsgeschwindigkeit nicht zwangsläufig miteinander korrelieren. Diese beiden Größen sind nicht linear voneinander abhängig sondern werden maßgeblich vom durchflossenen Querschnitt beeinflusst! Man kann den gleichen Durchfluss bzw. Volumenstrom in einem stecknadelkopfgroßen Loch wie auch in einem scheunentorgroßen Loch erzeugen. Die Strömungsgeschwindigkeiten beim Durchtritt sind dabei naturgemäß äußerst unterschiedlich . 
Hoher Durchfluss bedeutet daher nicht automatisch hohe Strömungsgeschwindigkeit und damit auch keinen bessern Wärmeübergang ! Der Durchfluss ist nur deshalb als Messwert in aller Munde, weil er sich, im Gegensatz zur Strömungsgeschwindigkeit in den kritischen Querschnitten des Kühler, überhaupt messen lässt. Man muss den Durchflusswert (bzw Volumenstrom)  jedoch grundsätzlich unter obigen Aspekt verstehen - und das macht ihn für quantitative Betrachtungen in der Regel wertlos.

Ein Kühler mit geringen Querschnittsverengungen (also ein HighFlow-Kühler) lässt zwar einen hohen Volumenstrom (Durchfluss) zu, aber die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit wird dadurch i. d. R. nicht höher als bei in dem Kühler in dem das Wasser beim Durchfließen beschleunigt wird (z.B. in Düsenkühlern). Bei echten HighFlow-Kühlern ist die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit sogar deutlich niedriger, was die schlechte Performance solcher Kühler in Setups mit normalen Pumpen zeigt. 

Da nicht der hohe Durchfluss an sich einen Einfluss auf den Wärmeübergangskoeffizienten hat, sondern leidlich eine hohe Strömungsgeschwindigkeit diesen durch Grenzschichtminimierung positiv beeinflusst, ist es in der Praxis meistens so, dass High-Flow Kühler mit der gleichen Pumpe wie ein Düsen- oder Speedchannel-Kühler messbar schlechter performen. Um mit einem echten Highflow-Kühler auf die gleiche Störmungsgeschwindigkeit und somit ähnliche Kühlleistung zu kommen (vergleichbare Oberflächengröße und Wärmeleitwege vorausgesetzt) benötigt man in der Regel eine Pumpe die einen erheblich höheren Durchfluss erzeugt als ihn der HighFlow-Kühler mit einer normalen Pumpe ohnehin schon hat. Das bringt natürlich Nachteile mit sich, denn solche Pumpen sind in der Regel nicht nur lauter sondern geben auch noch mehr Abwärme ans Wasser ab. 

Aus diesem Grund sind alle heutigen Top-Kühler keine HighFlow-Kühler mehr (auch wenn sie aus marketingtechnischen Gründen teilweise so genannt werden). Alle Top-Kühler weisen Beschleunigungsstrukturen (Düsen, Speedchannels etc.) und/oder eine recht feine Mikrostruktur für den Wärmeübergang auf. Als Kompromiss, um vor allem mit Blick auf andere Kühler im Kreislauf, die meist keine nennenswerten Beschleunigungsstrukturen haben, diesen nicht das Wasser ab zu graben, versucht man aber die Gesamtstruktur heute so strömungsgünstig wie möglich zu gestalten, dass trotz der hohen Beschleunigung an den Kühlflächen noch ein verhältnismäßig hoher Durchfluss gewährleistet ist. 
Mit HighFlow-Kühlern im eigentliche Sinn hat das aber nichts mehr gemeinsam . Davon gibt es nur noch wenige und diese kommen fast ausschließlich aus den USA, wo oft die Lautstärke von durchflussstarken Pumpen gar nicht wahrgenommen wird, weil meistens die Lüfter bereits auf 2000 Touren laufen und alles übertönen.


----------



## Sil3nC4 (15. November 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.01.10)*

Danke für die ausführliche Erklärung (+funny mocking )


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. November 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.01.10)*

Technik zu genüge abgehandelt, bliebe noch anzumerken, dass die Aussage, dass echte High-Flow-Setups mit die höchste Kühlleistung erreichen können, heute afaik auch nicht mehr stimmt. Mit etwas Glück finde ich noch dieses Jahr die Zeit, den Guide zu überarbeiten.


----------



## Sil3nC4 (15. November 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.01.10)*

Anregung zur Überarbeitung: Ich bin bei meiner "Recherche" auf einige Test gestoßen die man als "Grundlagenforschung" für Waküs hernehmen könnte. Diese Beziehen sich zum Beispiel auf Messergebnisse und Vergleiche von Highflow-Komponenten oder der Auswirkung des Schlauchdurchmessers auf die Kühlleistung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. November 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.01.10)*

Poste die Links ruhig hier rein.


----------



## Sil3nC4 (16. November 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.01.10)*

Wenn auch etwas älter fand ich die hier als Wakü-Grundlage recht nützlich:
DeXgo - Wasserkühlung optimieren, Teil 1: Radiator und Kühler Sonstiges-How2do (Seite 1)
DeXgo - Wasserkühlung optimieren, Teil 2: Durchfluss Sonstiges-How2do (Seite 1)
DeXgo - Wasserkühlung optimieren, Teil 3: Feintuning Sonstiges-How2do (Seite 1)


----------



## ForceOne (16. November 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.01.10)*

Echt super.. Dank dir gibt´s bald ne WAKÜ


----------



## Floh (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.01.10)*

Interessanter Thread, mit vielen guten Hinweisen was die Hardware angeht.
Was die Physik angeht, habe ich mich extra hier angemeldet weil ich ein paar Anmerkungen machen wollte. Ich will nicht klugschei$$en, aber vielleicht kann das ja in den Artikel mit eingearbeitet werden damit die Leute verstehen warum Wasser viel besser ist als Luft.

1. Die Wärmekapazität von Wasser.
1 Liter Wasser um 1 Kelvin (Grad) aufheizen erfordert 4,18 kJ (1J= 1 Ws). Das ist die höchste Wärmekapazität von allen existierenden Stoffen und der Grund warum Wasser das Medium der Wahl für fast alle technischen Kühlsysteme ist (Autos, Kraftwerke).

Wenn ich also mit 3 Liter Wasser im System starte bei 20°C, dann sind schon 377 kWs Wärme erforderlich um das Ganze auf 50° C aufzuheizen. Bei 150 Watt Verlustleistung an GPU und CPU dauert das schon mal 2500 Sekunden, also 40 Minuten, und das auch nur wenn man davon ausgeht daß das System geschlossen ist, also keine Wärme an die Umgebung übergeht.
Und das angesprochene 50-Liter Fass Wasser aus den Anfangstagen würde für 30K Wärmedifferenz 6270 kWs erfordern und mit den angenommenen 150 Watt Verlustleistung würde es über 11 Stunden dauern um das Faß um 30 K aufzuheizen!!

2. Der WärmeÜBERGANG von Wasser zu Metall ist ungefähr 3 mal besser als der von Luft zu Metall, und bei Luft kriegt man das nur bei sehr guter Konvektion hin.

3. Die Wärmeleitfähigkeit von reinem Wasser ist zwar mit 0,55 W/K ziemlich schlecht, aber immer noch 20x besser als die von Luft (mit 0,026 W/K, Faktor 20). Das ist aber unerheblich, weil das erwärmte Wasser ja durch die Pumpe umgewälzt wird, sich die Wärme also nicht im Wasser "fortpflanzen" muss (weiss nicht wie ich es besser formulieren soll).

Nun stimmt es natürlich was Du geschrieben hast, daß man am Ende der Kühlkette doch die Wärme von Wasser zu Metall und von dort zu Luft loswerden muss, aber der Vorteil des Ganzen ist ja daß man außerhalb des Rechners eben mehr Fläche und kühlere Prozessluft zur Verfügung hat und damit mehr Kühlleistung erreichen kann als mit dem riesigsten CPU-Kühlturm.

Deshalb funktioniert ein externer Passiv-Radiator der nur relativ wenig Wärme  abstrahlen kann doch für "normale" Anwendungen recht gut (Beispielsweise  mein moderat übertakteter Phenom II X4 955 mit ebenfalls moderat  übertakteter Radeon HD 5850 und Zalman Reserator V2). Mein passives und  fast lüfterloses System (1 Festplattenlüfter 140 mm, lüfterloses  Netzteil) pendelt sich nach 2 Stunden Betriebsdauer bei 55°C ein im  Zock-Betrieb und bleibt dann da mehr oder weniger stehen (Temperatur  steigt nur noch ganz allmählich an). Läuft jetzt seit einem halben Jahr  und bis jetzt lebt noch alles.

Mich hat zwar jetzt doch die Modifikations-Lust gepackt, deswegen bin ich auch hier gelandet, aber solche Systeme grundsätzlich als schlecht oder ungeeignet zu bezeichnen finde ich auch nicht ganz richtig.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.01.10)*

- Ein Rechenbeispiel zur Wärmekapazität hatte ich in frühen Entwürfen drin, dann aber der Übersichtlichkeit wegen rausgenommen. Sieht das noch jemand als nützlich an? (man kanns ja jetzt auch hier nachlesen  )
- 50°C Wassertemperatur sind extrem viel. Nicht nur, was Hardware und Systemtemperaturen angeht, sondern auch die spezifizierte Höchststemperatur der meisten Pumpen. Ich bin zwar selbst ein Passivfanatiker, der die Grenze erst bei 40-45°C zieht, aber für einen allgemeinen Guide wie diesen werde ich mich eher an durchweg spezifizierten 35°C mit 40°C Worst-Case-Notreserven orientieren. Nimmt man zusätzlich noch sommerliche 25-30°C Ausgangstemperatur an, bleiben von deinen 30K Temperaturdifferenz 5-10K übrig und das Fass ist ziemlich schnell am Ende. Leider 

Fläche und die Bedeutung von Wärmekapazität gegenüber Wärmeleitfähigkeit sind drin.
X4 und HD5850 bei "55°C" klingt aber nach einem extrem guten und tatsächlich tragbaren Wert. Was für eine Spielelast ist das, wie werden die 55°C gemessen und vor allem: Wie warm ist es im Zimmer?


----------



## VJoe2max (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.01.10)*



Floh schrieb:


> 2. Der WärmeÜBERGANG von Wasser zu Metall ist ungefähr 3 mal besser als der von Luft zu Metall, und bei Luft kriegt man das nur bei sehr guter Konvektion hin.


Das ist imo etwas zu knapp und zu pauschal formuliert .
Der Wärmeübergangskoeffizient hängt in beiden Fällen vom Strömugszustand des strömendem Mediums (also Wasser oder Luft) ab, und den kann man nicht direkt vergleichen, weil Wasser eine inkompressible Flüssigkeit und Luft ein kompressibles Gas ist. Da ergeben sich andere Grenzschichtverhältnisse und andere Turbulenzbedingungen. 
Die Aussage, dass mit Wasser unter den Wakü-typischen Randbedingungen (Strömungspumpen, Wärmeflussdichten an den Kühlflächen etc.), ein deutlich besserer Wärmeübergang mit geringerem Aufwand und vor allem mit erheblich weniger Wärmeaustauschfläche möglich ist kann man aber uneingeschränkt gelten lassen.



Floh schrieb:


> 3. Die Wärmeleitfähigkeit von reinem Wasser ist zwar mit 0,55 W/K ziemlich schlecht, aber immer noch 20x besser als die von Luft (mit 0,026 W/K, Faktor 20). Das ist aber unerheblich, weil das erwärmte Wasser ja durch die Pumpe umgewälzt wird, sich die Wärme also nicht im Wasser "fortpflanzen" muss (weiss nicht wie ich es besser formulieren soll).


Was du da beschreiben willst, ist der turbulente Strömungsszustand. Den kann man zwar auch bei Luft erreichen aber er ist dort aufgrund der geringen Wärmekapazität nicht so effektiv und macht vor allem Lärm, weil starke Lüfter benötigt werden, um hohe Turbulenzgrade zu erzielen. Wenn das Wasser zu langsam an den Kühlflächen vorbei strömt und die kritische Reynoldszahl für den Querschnitt nicht überschritten wird, liegt auch bei einem Wasserkreislauf laminare Strömung vor und die Wärme wird durch Wärmeleitung zur Kernströmung übertragen - das ist dann auch recht ineffektiv. Allerdings reichen bei den üblichen CPU-Wasserkühlern bereits Durchflüsse im Bereich von 10 L/h aus, um in den Bereich des laminar-turbulent-Übergangs zu kommen. Üblicherweise hat man schon mit den schwächsten verfügbaren Pumpen deutlich mehr und damit immer turbulente Strömungszustände mit guten Wärmeübergangskoeffizienten. 



Floh schrieb:


> ... aber solche Systeme grundsätzlich als schlecht oder ungeeignet zu bezeichnen finde ich auch nicht ganz richtig.



Für eine, gegenüber Lukü, brachial bessere Kühlleistung, wie sie viele Leute nach wie vor von einer Wakü erwarten, sind passiv-Waküs tatsächlich ungeeignet. Passiv-Systeme sprechen halt den reinen Silent-Freak und nicht den Overclocker an . Schlecht sind sie deshalb keineswegs, nur eben nicht sehr effektiv wenn man sich Kosten und Nutzen (nur in Punkto Kühlleistung) ansieht. Wenn möglichst leiser Betrieb im Vordergrund steht sind Passiv-Waküs durchaus empfehlenswert - zumal das mit Lukü in aller Regel schlicht nicht möglich ist.


----------



## Floh (7. Januar 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - 50°C Wassertemperatur sind extrem viel. Nicht nur, was Hardware und Systemtemperaturen angeht, sondern auch die spezifizierte Höchststemperatur der meisten Pumpen. Ich bin zwar selbst ein Passivfanatiker, der die Grenze erst bei 40-45°C zieht, aber für einen allgemeinen Guide wie diesen werde ich mich eher an durchweg spezifizierten 35°C mit 40°C Worst-Case-Notreserven orientieren. Nimmt man zusätzlich noch sommerliche 25-30°C Ausgangstemperatur an, bleiben von deinen 30K Temperaturdifferenz 5-10K übrig und das Fass ist ziemlich schnell am Ende. Leider
> 
> X4 und HD5850 bei "55°C" klingt aber nach einem extrem guten und tatsächlich tragbaren Wert. Was für eine Spielelast ist das, wie werden die 55°C gemessen und vor allem: Wie warm ist es im Zimmer?



Naja, ich heize mein Arbeitszimmer schon (zum Teil sicherlich mit dem Zalman ), geh mal von 22°C aus.
Gespielt habe ich zum Testzeitpunkt Half Life 2 mit dem Cinematic Mod von Fakefactory in FullHD und voller Detailstufe. Ist jetzt kein superaktueller Titel, aber mit den HD-Texturen des Cinematic Mod gibt es da schon einiges zu tun.
Mein 955er X4 Black Edition läuft mit Multiplikator 18 stabil, die 5850 mit 825 MHz ebenfalls. An den Spannungen spiele ich nicht so gerne herum, die sind unangetastet.
Die 55°C sind - ich muss mich korrigieren - keine Wassertemperatur, sondern CPU-Temp, ausgelesen über Mainboard-Tool (dafür muss ich natürlich kurz auf den Windows-Desktop wechseln, also raus aus dem Spiel gewissermaßen).
Die Wassertemperatur muss ja darunter liegen, sonst gäbe es  keinen Wärmestrom von der CPU zum Wasser  aber bei den üblichen delta-Werten von Wasserkühlern sind das maximal 10K, wahrscheinlich eher weniger.

Ansonsten führe ich mit dem Rechner im Moment auch häufiger Konvertierungen von BluRay zu mkv durch, was im 2-Pass Verfahren ca. 10 Stunden dauert bei hoher Qualität. Dabei pendelt sich die CPU-Temperatur trotz 100% Auslastung aller 4 Kerne (RipBot264) bei ca. 60°C ein.
Für mich ist eine konstante Temperatur technisch ein Zeichen, daß ein stabiler Zustand erreicht wird, sprich die Wärme die erzeugt wird wird auch abgeführt, wenn auch vielleicht auf einem hohen (ggf. inakzeptabel hohen) Niveau.

Also läuft mein System genaugenomen zu heiß. Nicht unbedingt die Hardware des PCs, aber die WakÜ-Komponenten könnten es mir auf Dauer übelnehmen.
Vielleicht muss ich doch nochmal über eine andere Lösung nachdenken, über eine andere Pumpe habe ich nach dem Studium der Anleitung eh schon nachgedacht.



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Für eine, gegenüber Lukü, brachial besser Kühlleistung wie sie viel nach wie vor von einer Wakü erwarten sind passiv-Waküs tatsächlich ungeeignet. Passiv-System sprechen halt den reinen Silent-Freak nicht den Overclocker an . Schlecht sind deshalb keineswegs nur eben nicht sehr effektiv wenn man sich Kosten und Nutzen (nur in Punkto Kühlleitung betrachtet) ansieht. Wenn möglichst leider Betrieb im Vordergrund steht sind Passiv-Waküs durchaus empfehlenswert - zumal das mit Lukü in aller Regel schlicht nicht möglich ist.



OK, Du kennst Dich aus, das merke ich. Meine bescheidenen paar Vorlesungen Thermodynamik und Apparatebau liegen schon 14 Jahre zurück, und in diesen Bereichen wird ja allgemein eher auf Leistung und nicht auf Geräusch optimiert.

Ja, Silent-Freak bin ich wohl  Aber ein bisschen Overclocker wohnt auch in mir. Ich habe mich halt bloß gefragt, was nützt mir die WaKü wenn ich dann wieder 4 oder noch mehr 120er Lüfter laufen habe am Radiator? Klar, Wasser ist besser als Luft. Das unterschreibe ich als erster. Aber ich wollte vor allem Ruhe.

Und Kosten? Vielleicht bin ich reingefallen, aber ich fand 180 Euro als Einstieg in Wasserkühlung mit Radiator, CPU- und GPU Kühler OK, vor allem angesichts der Verarbeitungsqualität die Zalman da bietet.
Für die Grafikkarte musste ich dann zwar nach kurzer Zeit erkennen daß GPU only-Kühlung nicht so schlau ist und bin auf EK Waterblocks umgestiegen, aber für Normal-User dürfte das Set allemal reichen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.01.10)*



Floh schrieb:


> Gespielt habe ich zum Testzeitpunkt Half Life 2 mit dem Cinematic Mod von Fakefactory in FullHD und voller Detailstufe. Ist jetzt kein superaktueller Titel, aber mit den HD-Texturen des Cinematic Mod gibt es da schon einiges zu tun.
> Mein 955er X4 Black Edition läuft mit Multiplikator 18 stabil, die 5850 mit 825 MHz ebenfalls. An den Spannungen spiele ich nicht so gerne herum, die sind unangetastet.
> Die 55°C sind - ich muss mich korrigieren - keine Wassertemperatur, sondern CPU-Temp, ausgelesen über Mainboard-Tool (dafür muss ich natürlich kurz auf den Windows-Desktop wechseln, also raus aus dem Spiel gewissermaßen).



Das sind, gelinde gesagt, ungeeignete Testmethoden. Die Sensoren in der CPU sind arg ungenau, die Belastung ist eher gering (große Texturen mögen den Grafikspeicher belasten - das wars dann aber auch) und ein hin- und herwechseln führt zu weiteren Unterschieden.
Belaste dein System mal 2-3 Stunden mit Prime95 und Furmark und messe dann am besten noch die Wassertemperatur. Das ergibt eher eine Kühlleistungseinschätzung, auf deren Basis man allgemeine Empfehlungen/FAQs verfassen kann.



> Ansonsten führe ich mit dem Rechner im Moment auch häufiger Konvertierungen von BluRay zu mkv durch, was im 2-Pass Verfahren ca. 10 Stunden dauert bei hoher Qualität. Dabei pendelt sich die CPU-Temperatur trotz 100% Auslastung aller 4 Kerne (RipBot264) bei ca. 60°C ein.



Das wäre schon eher zum auslasten geeignet, ist aber leider oft durch die Geschwindigkeit der Laufwerke limitiert.



> Für mich ist eine konstante Temperatur technisch ein Zeichen, daß ein stabiler Zustand erreicht wird, sprich die Wärme die erzeugt wird wird auch abgeführt, wenn auch vielleicht auf einem hohen (ggf. inakzeptabel hohen) Niveau.



Diese Schlussfolgerung ist durchaus richtig. (und wir von vielen Leuten nicht beachtet, die einen großen Wakükreislauf für 20-30 Minuten belasten und dann der Meinung sind, die Endtemperatur erreicht zu haben, nur weil dieses Verfahren bei Lukü akzeptable Werte geliefert hat)


----------



## empty (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.01.10)*



Floh schrieb:


> 1. Die Wärmekapazität von Wasser.
> 1 Liter Wasser um 1 Kelvin (Grad) aufheizen erfordert 4,18 kJ (1J= 1 Ws). Das ist die höchste Wärmekapazität von allen existierenden Stoffen und der Grund warum Wasser das Medium der Wahl für fast alle technischen Kühlsysteme ist (Autos, Kraftwerke).
> 
> Wenn ich also mit 3 Liter Wasser im System starte bei 20°C, dann sind schon 377 kWs Wärme erforderlich um das Ganze auf 50° C aufzuheizen. Bei 150 Watt Verlustleistung an GPU und CPU dauert das schon mal 2500 Sekunden, also 40 Minuten, und das auch nur wenn man davon ausgeht daß das System geschlossen ist, also keine Wärme an die Umgebung übergeht.
> Und das angesprochene 50-Liter Fass Wasser aus den Anfangstagen würde für 30K Wärmedifferenz 6270 kWs erfordern und mit den angenommenen 150 Watt Verlustleistung würde es über 11 Stunden dauern um das Faß um 30 K aufzuheizen!!




Klar deine Hinweise sind gut und z.T auch richtig. Aber wenn du schon mit Zahlen und Wärmekapazitäten um dich wirfst sollte vielleicht auch erwähnt werden das die 4,18 kJ*kg^-1*K^-1 (Korrekte Einheit fehlt bei dir) kein absoluter Wert ist sondern ein geeigneter Mittelwert. Das auch Wasser die höchste spezifische Wärmekapazität (bei konstantem Druck) hat glaube ich nicht, habe aber mein Greenbook nicht hier kann daher nicht nachschauen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.01.10)*



empty schrieb:


> Klar deine Hinweise sind gut und z.T auch richtig. Aber wenn du schon mit Zahlen und Wärmekapazitäten um dich wirfst sollte vielleicht auch erwähnt werden das die 4,18 kJ*kg^-1*K^-1 (Korrekte Einheit fehlt bei dir) kein absoluter Wert ist sondern ein geeigneter Mittelwert. Das auch Wasser die höchste spezifische Wärmekapazität (bei konstantem Druck) hat glaube ich nicht, habe aber mein Greenbook nicht hier kann daher nicht nachschauen.



Laut Wiki ist nur die von flüssigem Amoniak höher. (was mir aber ein bißchen merkwürdig vorkommt, da Amoniak unter Standardbedingungen nicht flüssig ist)

Bezüglich der korrekten Einheit: l vs. kg dürfte keinen großen Unterschied für unsere Rechengenauigkeit machen (beginnt ja schon mit "Wärmekapazität bei welcher Temperatur eigentlich?") und kJ mag SI sein, aber wenn man mit einer elektrischen Wärmequelle rechnet und einen Zeitverkauf betrachet, ist Ws eindeutig die handhabarere Einheit.
Ich persönlich bevorzuge für Berechnungen wie die hiesige "~1,126 Wh kg^-1 K^-^1.


----------



## empty (9. Januar 2011)

Soweit ich weiss wird die spezifische Wärmekapazität nur bei konstantem Druck nicht aber Standartbedingungen gemessen.


----------



## Floh (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.01.10)*

Sorry Jungs, aber wenn ich schreibe (Zitat)
...1 Liter Wasser um 1 Kelvin (Grad) aufheizen erfordert 4,18 kJ (1J= 1  Ws)...

Dann ist das absolut richtig, denn in dem Satz steckt das 1/kg und 1/K schon mit drin, gell? Die Wärmemenge die für die beschriebene Änderung erforderlich ist beträgt 4,18 kJ, Punkt.

Entschuldigen muss ich mich höchstens noch dafür daß ich Liter mit kg gleichgesetzt habe.

Richtig ist auch, daß dieser Wert nur bei normalem Druck und in einem Temperaturbereich gilt, wo noch keine Zustandsänderungen auftreten (gefrieren, verdampfen).


----------



## empty (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.01.10)*



Floh schrieb:


> Sorry Jungs, aber wenn ich schreibe (Zitat)
> ...1 Liter Wasser um 1 Kelvin (Grad) aufheizen erfordert 4,18 kJ (1J= 1  Ws)...
> 
> Dann ist das absolut richtig, denn in dem Satz steckt das 1/kg und 1/K schon mit drin, gell? Die Wärmemenge die für die beschriebene Änderung erforderlich ist beträgt 4,18 kJ, Punkt.
> ...



Mal soweit: Es ging nicht darum dich anzugreifen aber wenn du solche Sachen schreibst die auch extra richtig klingen sollen dann gilt es alles zu erwähnen. 

1. 4,18 kJ*kg^-1*K^-1 ist kein absoluter Wert, ich glaube du hast es noch nicht verstanden was das heisst. Vorallem in dem von dir gewählten Bereich schwankt doch die spezifische Wärmekapazität. Nicht das es viel von deinem Resultat abweicht aber es sollte der Hinweis kommen.

2. 1 Liter Wasser mit einem Kilogramm gleichzusetzen ist dann schon eher ein markanter Fehler. Gerade bei Wasser ist die Temperatur für das Volumen extrem wichtig. Ich denke du weisst was ich damit meine.



Floh schrieb:


> Richtig ist auch, daß dieser Wert nur bei normalem Druck und in einem Temperaturbereich gilt, wo noch keine Zustandsänderungen auftreten (gefrieren, verdampfen).



Okey hier kommen wir auf ein Problem das die Meisten Personen haben. Ich stelle die Frage das du gleich selbst darauf kommst. Was ist normal? Sind Standartbedingungen in Kenia normal oder nicht? Halten wir uns an die gängige Standartbedinugnen 25°C 298,15 K und 10^5 Pa. 
Das ist aber völlig irrelevant weil man 2 verschiedene Wärmekapazitäten kennt einmal isochor (konstantes Volumen) und einmal isobar (gleicher Druck) da wir die isobare spezifische Wärmekapazität betrachten spielt die Temperatur des zu messenden Objektes keine direkte Rolle ist aber bei Betrachtung der Randbedingungen schon wichtig. Hat Ruyven angesprochen. 
Darum ist das was du geschrieben hast falsch. Die Wärmekapazität ist nicht konstant und bei den Agregatswechsel findet ein Enthalpiegewinn statt und keine Entropie darum ist auf einem Entropie Diagramm nach der Zeit bei konstanter Energiezufur die Ableitung gleich null. Ich bin ziemlich sicher das du das meinst, hat aber mit dem Diskutierten nichts zu tun.


----------



## VJoe2max (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.01.10)*

Was die Ausnahmestellung von Wasser bezüglich der isobaren Wärmekapzität cp angeht, ist das was Floh gesagt hat im Wesentlichen schon richtig. Wasser hat unter den flüssigen Reinstoffen (sprich keine Molekülgemische) unter Standardbedingungen und Athmosphärendruck die höchste Wärmekapzität und ist nebenbei auch unter technischen Gesichtspunkten ein nahezu ideales Wärmeträgermedium. Eine wesentlich höhere Wärmekapazität cp haben unter den Reinstoffen z.B. die Gase Wasserstoff und Helium. Diese eigenen sich jedoch aus verständlichen Gründen nicht für PC-Kühlungen im Hausgebrauch . 
Was den angesprochen Ammoniak angeht: Das gilt nur bei erhöhten Drücken oder bei tiefen Temperaturen (cp bei -30°C = 4,4548 kJ*kg^-1*K^-1) und ist auch dann nicht dramatisch viel mehr als bei Wasser. Mal ganz abgesehen davon das Ammoniak als Kühlmedium auch sonst einige nicht unerhebliche technische Schwierigkeiten mit sich bringt .



empty schrieb:


> Mal soweit: Es ging nicht darum dich anzugreifen aber wenn du solche Sachen schreibst die auch extra richtig klingen sollen dann gilt es alles zu erwähnen.
> 
> 1. 4,18 kJ*kg^-1*K^-1 ist kein absoluter Wert, ich glaube du hast es noch nicht verstanden was das heisst. Vorallem in dem von dir gewählten Bereich schwankt doch die spezifische Wärmekapazität. Nicht das es viel von deinem Resultat abweicht aber es sollte der Hinweis kommen.
> 
> 2. 1 Liter Wasser mit einem Kilogramm gleichzusetzen ist dann schon eher ein markanter Fehler. Gerade bei Wasser ist die Temperatur für das Volumen extrem wichtig. Ich denke du weisst was ich damit meine.



Beide Einwürfe sind natürlich aus wissenschaftlicher Sicht berechtigt, aber die Temperaturabhängigkeit des isobaren Wärmekapazität (cp) genau wie die Temperaturabhängigkeit des Wasservolumens wirken sich in der Temperaturspanne die wir bei einer Wakü betrachten im Bereich des Messfehlers aus, den die üblicherweise verwendete Sensorik aufweist (Wassertemp-Sensoren -> mit CPU-Sensoren kann man sowieso nicht wirklich messen). 
Von daher sind die Aussagen zwar nicht 100%ig physikalisch korrekt aber für den Anwendungsfall durchaus OK . 



empty schrieb:


> Okey hier kommen wir auf ein Problem das die Meisten Personen haben. Ich stelle die Frage das du gleich selbst darauf kommst. Was ist normal? Sind Standartbedingungen in Kenia normal oder nicht? Halten wir uns an die gängige Standartbedinugnen 25°C 298,15 K und 10^5 Pa.
> Das ist aber völlig irrelevant weil man 2 verschiedene Wärmekapazitäten kennt einmal isochor (konstantes Volumen) und einmal isobar (gleicher Druck) da wir die isobare spezifische Wärmekapazität betrachten spielt die Temperatur des zu messenden Objektes keine direkte Rolle ist aber bei Betrachtung der Randbedingungen schon wichtig. Hat Ruyven angesprochen.


Ob die isochore oder die isobare Wärmekapazität genutzt wird, ist für den Temperaturgang weniger erheblich. Allerdings ist für den Anwendungsfall die isobare Wärmekapazität als Rechengröße sinnvoller, da der Druck im wesentlich konstant (auch nicht in jedem Punkt des Kreislaufs), während man mit der isochoren Wärmekapazität einen zusätzliche kleine Temperaturabhängigkeit überlagern würde. Im Bereich zwischen 25 und 50°C, der für Waküs im Allgemeinen als typischer Arbeitsbereich des Mediums genannt werden kann, ändert sich die iosbare Wärmekapazität cp aber trotzdem nur sehr geringfügig (siehe Spoiler), da der Temperaturbereich nunmal keine Phasenübergänge beinhaltet. Die Auswirkungen auf die Temperaturen aufgrund der Temperaturabhängigkeit von cp sind daher äußerst gering und können für den Fall einer Wakü mit üblicher Sensorik vernachlässigt werden . 



Spoiler





Temperatur in °C | cp in J/kg K
25 | 4179,6 
  26 | 4179,3   
27 | 4179,0   
28 | 4178,8   
29 | 4178,6   
30 | 4178,5   
31 | 4178,4 
32 | 4178,3 
  33 | 4178,3   
34 | 4178,2   
35 | 4178,2   
36 | 4178,3   
37 | 4178,3   
38 | 4178,4   
39 | 4178,5   
40 | 4178,6   
41 | 4178,7   
42 | 4178,9   
43 | 4179,1   
44 | 4179,2   
45 | 4179,5   
46 | 4179,7   
47 | 4179,9 
  48 | 4180,2   
49 | 4180,4   
50 | 4180,7Quelle: Tabellensammlung Chemie/ spezifische Wärmekapazitäten ? Wikibooks, Sammlung freier Lehr-, Sach- und Fachbücher





empty schrieb:


> Darum ist das was du geschrieben hast falsch. Die Wärmekapazität ist nicht konstant und bei den Agregatswechsel findet ein Enthalpiegewinn statt und keine Entropie darum ist auf einem Entropie Diagramm nach der Zeit bei konstanter Energiezufur die Ableitung gleich null. Ich bin ziemlich sicher das du das meinst, hat aber mit dem Diskutierten nichts zu tun.



Da in einer Wakü kein Wechsel des Aggregatzustandes auftritt ist die Frage nach der Verdunstungs- oder der Kristallisationsenthalpie hier relativ irrelevant . 

Zwei andere Punkt sind imho in dem Zusammenhang ebenfalls wichtig. Einen hat ruyven_macaran schon angesprochen: Die Messung muss im quasistationären Zustand erfolgen, wenn man Rückschlüsse auf den Wirkungsgrad ziehen will. Wie er bereits ausführte ist zum Erreichen des quasistationären Zustands, aufgrund der hohen Wärmekapazität von Wasser, einen relativ lange Aufheizzeit erforderlich (mit zunehmendem Wasservolumen umso mehr). In einfachen Kreisläufen mit verhältnismäßig viel Radiatorfläche können 15 bis 20 Minuten dafür reichen, aber in realen System ist eine Stunde Vollast mit Prime und Furmark oft schon mindestens nötig. Wer die Möglichkeit hat die Wassertmerpaur mit zu loggen kann ein Kriterium einbringen bei dem man den Zustand als quasistationär betrachten kann. Erst dann kann man mit der eigentlichen Temperaurmessung beginnen. Das wird oft vernachlässigt oder Pi*Daumen gemacht. 

Der zweite Punkt der eine gewisse Rolle (vermutlich eine deutlich größere als der Temperaturgang der Wärmekapazität) spielt, ist die Viskosität. Im Gegensatz zur Wärmekapazität verändert sich nämlich die Viskosität von Wasser mit der Temperatur im typischen Temperaturbereich einer Wakü durchaus erheblich: Klick (man beachte die logarithmische Auftragung von Eta).

Eine hohe Wassertemperatur beeinflusst daher die Strömungsbedingungen in einer Wakü messbar. Da der Strömungszustand bekanntemaßen einen direkten Einfluss auf den Wäremübergangskoeffizinten hat, sollte man diesen Aspekt noch eher als die minimalen Änderungen der Wärmekapazität mit der Temperaur in seinen Überlegungen berücksichtigen . 
Bislang habe ich aber selten gesehen, dass jemand die Viskosität überhaupt als Einflussgröße betrachtet, obwohl sie unbestreitbar einen Einfluss hat und in einer Größenordnung rangiert die deutlich größeren Einfluss hat. Hinzu kommt der Einfluss von glykolbasierten Korrosionsschutzmitteln.  Diese erhöhen die Viskosität bei niedrigen Temperaturen zunächst, können aber mit steigender  Temperatur den Gradienten verstärken. Ob die Viskosität jedoch so einbricht, dass sie innerhalb des Wakü-Temerpaurspektrums auf das Niveau von reinem Wasser zurückfällt, wage ich zu bezweifeln .

Im Übrigen hat die Viskosität Einfluss  auf die hydrodynamsichen Pumpenlagerungen. Die Tragfähigkeit des hydrodynamsichen Schmierfilms nimmt also mit der Temperatur ab. Nicht zuletzt das dürfte auch eine Grund sein warum bei einigen Pumpen die Zugabe viskositätsteigernder Zusätze durchaus lebensdauererhöhend und lautstärkemindernd wirkt und warum die Hersteller bereits bei Temperaturen die den verwendeten Kunststoffen noch langen nicht gefährlich werden Temperaturgrenzen zum Betrieb mit reinem Wasser vorschreiben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.01.10)*

 Das sind Diskussionen, wie wir sie hier häufiger brauchen.

@Vjoe2max:
Kannst du die Auswirkungen der Visikositätsänderung auf den Durchfluss ungefähr abschätzen? Iirc im Quatsch-Thread gabs da schon mal eine Frage nach und wärend sich viele Leute gefunden habe, die eine Steigerung des Durchflusses im heißen System um 1-10% beobachtet haben, ist niemanden eine bessere Erklärung als "geweitete Schläuche?" eingefallen.


----------



## VJoe2max (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.01.10)*

10% Durchflusssteigerung allein aufgrund von Viskositätsminderung könnten meiner Einschätzung nach durchaus realistisch sein. Kommt natürlich auf das Delta-T zwischen den Messungen an. Da der Schlauchdurchmesser unterschiedlicher Schläuche auch in kaltem Zustand je nach durchschnittlichem Durchfluss kaum Einfluss auf diesen hat, ist eine im Vergleich zu unterschiedlichen Schläuchen minimale Weitung selbiger aufgrund von Wärmeausdehnung, für derart große Unterschiede mit Sicherheit keine Erklärung. Die Viskoistätsänderung wäre hingegen durchaus ein Ansatz, der das erklären kann. 

Bleiben wir also gleich realsitisch und nutzen ein Wasser-Glykolgemisch: 
Für Wakü-typische Wasser-Glykolgemische gibt es eine praktische Seite über die man sich anhand des Mischungsverhältnisses die kinematischen und dynamischen Viskositäten sowie viele weitere temperaturabhängige Daten (Dichte, Wärmekapazität) ausgeben lassen kann: Klick!! sehr praktisch !!

Mit diesen Daten kann man dann z.B. wiederum die Reynoldszahl für Rohrquerschnitte bei versch. Temperaturen berechnen. Damit kann man dann schon mal abschätzen wie groß der Einfluss überhaupt sein kann.  

Ich habe das mal für eine Glykolkonzentration von 20 vol. % bei 25°C und 50°C getan und habe den Durchfluss in einem 10mm ID Rohr konstant auf 100L/h gehalten:

25°C -> Re = 2216 (also knapp unterkritisch) 
50°C -> Re = 3963 (deutlich überkritisch) 

^ basierend auf den Datensätzen o. g. Quelle.

Dieser deutliche Unterschied sollte zeigen, dass der Faktor Viskosität massiv unterschätzt wird. 
Zwar sind 50°C Wassertemperatur für eine Wakü etwas heftig, aber wenn man sich diese Grenzfälle ansieht und den Verlauf der Viskoistät aus der oben verlinkten Grafik dazu betrachtet, kann man erahnen, dass das natürlich auch auf die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit einen starken Einfluss hat, wenn man diese nicht künstlich festhält. Auch bei kleineren Temperaturdifferenzen könnten demnach 10% unterschiedliche Durchflüsse durchaus allein auf´s Konto der Viskositätsminderung gehen. 

Leider ist eine direkte Rechnung schwierig, da man ebenso den Turbulenzgrad bzw. die Reynoldszahl nicht willkürlich festhalten kann. Diese sind ja ebenfalls direkt abhängig. Man sieht an obiger Rechnung jedoch trotzdem recht deutlich, dass der Temperatureinfluss auf die Viskosität erheblichen Einfluss auf den Strömungszustand und damit auch auf den Wärmeübergang haben kann . Im Gegensatz zu den Minimaleffekten die die Temperaturabhänigkeit der Wärmekapazität oder die Temperaturabhängigkeit der Dichte (Volumen) haben ist das imo ein Effekt 1. Ordnung mit erheblichem Einfluss auf die Leistungsdaten!

Btw: 
Ein nettes Hilfmittel zum Umrechnen des Durchflusses in die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit (für Rohrquerschnitte) ist hier zu finden: Klick - für die die zu faul sind den Taschenrechner die Hand zu nehmen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.01.10)*

Temperaturwerte kann ich dir nur mein eigenes System anbieten:
22°C -> 0,55l/min
28,7°C-29,8°C -> 0,57 l/min
35,8°C-39,4°C -> 0,59 l/min
(jeweils niedrigste/höchte Temperatur im Kreislauf)


Berücksichtigt der verlinkte Rechner den Strömungsgradienten innerhalb des Rohres oder ersetzt er wirklich nur einen Taschenrechner?


----------



## Schelmiii (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.01.10)*

Also wenn meine Wakü mal wieder aufgebaut ist, dann werde ich das auch gleich testen. Vllt kann man auch nen eigenen Thread aufmachen, der sich an Leute richtet, die nen DFM, nen Tempsensor und ne Stunde Zeit haben. Könnte interessant werden.


----------



## VJoe2max (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.01.10)*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Temperaturwerte kann ich dir nur mein eigenes System anbieten:
> 22°C -> 0,55l/min
> 28,7°C-29,8°C -> 0,57 l/min
> 35,8°C-39,4°C -> 0,59 l/min
> (jeweils niedrigste/höchte Temperatur im Kreislauf)



Hast du Glykol im Wasser? Wenn ja wie viel? 

Wieder mit 20 vol% gerechnet ergeben sich nach obiger Rechnung folgende Reynoldszahlen für ein Rohr mit 10mm ID:

22°C -> Re=699
(28,7°C+29,8°C)/2=29,25°C -> Re=849
(35,8°C+39,4°C)/2=37,6°C -> Re=1128

Dass das alles unterkritisch ist muss erst mal nicht weiter stören - in den Kühlern sind die Querschnitte schließlich erheblich geringer und damit wird sich da auch ein turbulenter Strömungszustand einstellen. Laminare Strömung in den Schläuchen hat btw den Vorteil, dass dort die Reibungsverluste durch innere Reibung geringer werden - da kommt es ja nicht auf den Wärmeübergangskoeffizienten an. 
Die Zahlen zeigen jedenfalls qualitativ recht deutlich, dass mit gewissen Einschränkungen was die Berechnung der mittleren Strömungsgeschwindigkeit und die Betrachtung der Verlustbeiwerte angeht, ein deutlicher Einfluss der Viskosität aufgrund deren Temperaturabhängigkeit auf den Strömungszustand zu erwarten ist - und damit auch ein Einfluss auf die Wärmeübergangskoeffizienten in den Kühlern.

Zu beachten ist bei solchen qualitativen Vergleichen natürlich immer, dass das eben keine vollständige Strömungsberechnung darstellt. Da fehlen wie gesagt einige Parameter und der Strömungszustand im Schlauch ist wie gesagt auch nicht direkt maßgeblich für die Wärmeübergangskoeffizienten in den Kühlern. Die Rechnung zeigt lediglich, dass die Temperaurabhänigkeit der Viskoität einen recht deutlichen Einfluss auf den Strömungszustand hat und damit, ähnlich wie die Effektivitätssteigerung der Wärmeabfuhr im Radiator zu höheren DeltaTs hin, einen regulierenden Faktor darstellt, der die Kühlleistung bei zunehmender Temperatur steigert. Auf technischer Seite führt der Effekt aber auch dazu, dass die Schmierwirkung des Mediums mit zunehmender Temperatur abnimmt, was wiederum die Pumpenlager beeinflusst. So hat eben auch dieser Effekt seine Schattenseiten. 

Wäre da nicht das Problem der mediengeschmierten Pumpen und dem möglichen Wärmekapazitätsverlust, würde dies auch einen Ansatz ergeben das Kühlmedium in Richtung niedrigerer Viskosität zu höherer Gesamtleistung zu trimmen. Da sich die Viskosität jedoch außer durch die Temperatur kaum ohne Verluste bei der Wärmekapazität nach unten trimmen lässt, und damit dann auch noch geringere Tragfähigkeiten der Schmierfilem in den Lagern einghergehen, ist das realistisch betrachtet keine Option. Das beobachtete Phänomen der Durchflusssteigerung, erklärt obiger Vergleich aber zumeindet qualitativ durchaus. Die Effekte der Viskositätsminderung sind so deutlich, dass es meiner Einschätzung nach komplett auszuschließen ist, dass Mikro-Effekte wie die postulierte Weitung der Schläuche durch Wärmeausdehung für den beobachteten Effekt eine messbare Rolle spielen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Berücksichtigt der verlinkte Rechner den Strömungsgradienten innerhalb des Rohres oder ersetzt er wirklich nur einen Taschenrechner?



Er ersetzt lediglich den Taschenrechner . Eine vollständige Rechnung würde auch weitere Eingangsgrößen erfordern.

Das Strömungsprofil ist direkt von der charakteristischen Strömungsgeschwindigkeit abhängig und verändert sich kontinuierlich vom laminaren Strömungsprofil (Hagen-Poiseuille-Strömung) zu einem angenäherten Rechteckprofil im turbulenten Strömungsfall. Das ist also wieder ein Wert der von den Eingangsgrößen und dem Ergebnis abhängt. Will man das berücksichtigen, muss man zumindest vereinfacht mit dem vm des vorliegenden Strömungsprofils (korrekter Weise aber differenziell unter Einbezug des gesamten Profils) rechnen - dazu muss der Strömungszustand aber bereits bekannt sein.
Umschiffen lässt sich das z.B. durch einen einen recht geringen Rohrquerschnitt bei dem sich (wie in den Kühlern) auch schon bei geringem Volumenstrom eine Strömungsgeschwindigkeit einstellt, mit der Rekrit überschritten wird. Im turbulenten Fall wäre das Strömungsprofil nahezu rechteckig und vm somit gleich vmax. Allerdings wäre im turbulenten Fall zusätzlich die Flüssigkeitsreibung im gesamten Profil zu beachten, während im laminaren Fall außerhalb der Grenzschicht reibungsfrei gerechnet werden kann. Die korrekte Berechnung nach Bernoulli mit strömungsabhängigen Verlustbeiwerten durch Rohrreibung und Fluidreibung ist demnach schon für ein einfaches Rohr mit allerlei Hürden gespickt die mit der Wakü-typischen Messtechnik kaum zu überwinden sind. 

Für eine überschlagsmäßige Rechnung zum Vergleich der Wirkung von Viskoitätsänderungen wie die, die ich oben gezeigt habe, reicht die Annahme von v=vmax=konst. aber aus, da kein großes Geschwindigkeitsspektrum betrachtet wird. Lediglich die Bewertung der so ermittelten Reynoldszahlen muss man wie gesagt mit Vorsicht genießen - das hat nichts mit den Zuständen im Kühler zu tun.  
Rekrit für Rohre = 2300 ist im Übrigen so oder so nur eine definitionsgemäße Grenze. In der Realität ist es ein Übergangsbereich in dem der laminar-turbulent-Übergang stattfindet. 

Für die Kühler sieht das wie angedeutet, alles nochmal wesentlich komplizierter aus, aber schon anhand der Querschnitte kann man auch da überschlagsmäßig zeigen, dass auch schon bei recht geringen Volumenströmen turbulente Strömung erreicht wird. Je weniger restriktiv ein Kühler aber aufgebaut ist, desto eher besteht jedoch die Gefahr, dass er bei sehr niedrigen Volumenströmen nicht mehr turbulent angeströmt wird und damit massiv an Leistung einbüßt (derartige HighFlow-Kühler sind aber zumindest im CPU-Bereich zum Glück schon länger nicht mehr verbreitet) - aber das ist ein anderes Thema ....


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.01.10)*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Hast du Glykol im Wasser? Wenn ja wie viel?



Sorry wegen der fehlenden Angabe.
Bei mir grundsätzlich 0% 



> Zu beachten ist bei solchen qualitativen Vergleichen natürlich immer, dass das eben keine vollständige Strömungsberechnung darstellt. Da fehlen wie gesagt einige Parameter und der Strömungszustand im Schlauch ist wie gesagt auch nicht direkt maßgeblich für die Wärmeübergangskoeffizienten in den Kühlern.



Mir gings ja eher um den Durchfluss als solchen. Bei der Veränderung des Wärmeübergangs mit steigenden Temperaturen gibts soviele weitere Faktoren, dass vermutlich nur wenige Leute hier eine Berechnung wagen wollen.
Mir persönlich reicht es, dass die Entwicklung nicht gegenläufig zur Effektivität der Radiatoren ist. Auf die Pumpenlager muss man ggf. ein Auge haben, aber wenn ich die riesige Lagerfläche einer 1046 (im Vergleich zu z.B. einer Laing) bedenke, dann habe ich da bei 40-45°C irgendwie noch keine Bedenken. Erst recht, wenn noch zusätzlich Glykol ins Spiel kommt.



> Die korrekte Berechnung nach Bernoulli mit strömungsabhängigen Verlustbeiwerten durch Rohrreibung und Fluidreibung ist demnach schon für ein einfaches Rohr mit allerlei Hürden gespickt die mit der Wakü-typischen Messtechnik kaum zu überwinden sind.



Der Laie hätte ja gehofft, dass sich für die Rohr- und Fluidreibung jeweils eine Materialabhängige Konstante finden lässt, der Rest sollte dann ja aus der Fließgeschwindigkeit und Temperatur ableitbar sein. (wenn auch vermutlich in sehr komplexer Weise, da man ja quasi von hinten an ein Integral rangeht. Aber eben genau deswegen wäre ja ein Tool wünschenswert  )


----------



## VJoe2max (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.01.10)*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mir gings ja eher um den Durchfluss als solchen. Bei der Veränderung des Wärmeübergangs mit steigenden Temperaturen gibts soviele weitere Faktoren, dass vermutlich nur wenige Leute hier eine Berechnung wagen wollen.


Den direkten Einfluss auf den Durchfluss könnte man daraus nur berechnen wenn man den gesamten Kreislauf durchrechnet . Die obige Rechnung zeigt aber aufgrund der Größenordnung im Vergleich zu anderen Effekten, dass der gemessene Effekt durchaus auf die Viskositätsänderung rückführbar wäre. Da andere Erklärungen wie die Weitung der Schläuche nachweislich viel geringeren Einfluss auf den Durchfluss haben, bleibt das eigentlich als einzige vernünftige Erklärung übrig. Jedenfalls ist der Einfluss den die Veränderung der Viskoistät auf die Strömungsgrößen hat auch bei normalen Temperaturdifferenzen kein Mikro-Effekt. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mir persönlich reicht es, dass die Entwicklung nicht gegenläufig zur Effektivität der Radiatoren ist. Auf die Pumpenlager muss man ggf. ein Auge haben, aber wenn ich die riesige Lagerfläche einer 1046 (im Vergleich zu z.B. einer Laing) bedenke, dann habe ich da bei 40-45°C irgendwie noch keine Bedenken. Erst recht, wenn noch zusätzlich Glykol ins Spiel kommt.


Die Lagerflächen bei der 1046ern sind zwar nominell etwas größer als das Kalottenlager der Laing, aber dieses ist dafür selbstnachtellend und hat eine bei weitem bessere Medienversorgung. Die durchgehende Lagerbuchse bei den 1046ern ist jedenfalls rein schmiertechnisch nicht unbedingt das Gelbe vom Ei - aber sie funktioniert. Mit Glykol drin ist es schmiertechnisch allgemein weniger kritisch, aber ich denke auch, dass der Dauerbetrieb ohne Glykol unterhalb von 50°C Wassertemp den Lagerverschleiß nicht so erheblich negativ beeinflussen wird - und extrem hohe Wassertemperaturen widersprechen sowieso jedem Sinn einer Wakü....



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der Laie hätte ja gehofft, dass sich für die Rohr- und Fluidreibung jeweils eine Materialabhängige Konstante finden lässt, der Rest sollte dann ja aus der Fließgeschwindigkeit und Temperatur ableitbar sein. (wenn auch vermutlich in sehr komplexer Weise, da man ja quasi von hinten an ein Integral rangeht. Aber eben genau deswegen wäre ja ein Tool wünschenswert  )



Dafür gibt´s leider keine wirklichen Konstanten - nur Richtwerte innerhalb bestimmter Parametergrenzen die man als Annahme für eine Berechnung nutzen kann. Will man es aber korrekt rechnen muss man alle untereinander abhängigen funktionalen Zusammenhänge differenziell betrachten. <- Ein Mathematiker würde mich für diese Formulierung zerreißen, aber ich denke es ist verständlich was gemeint ist.

Zwar kann man schon recht deutlich zwischen laminarem und turbulentem Strömungsfall unterscheiden, aber es basiert eben dennoch alles differenzielle Strömungsgrößen, die man für eine korrekte Berechnung auch differenziell ansetzen muss. 
Allein die Dicke der reibungsbehafteten Grenzschicht im laminaren Fall wäre etwas wo man einen willkürlichen Ansatz machen müsste, wenn man eine leicht handhabbare Werte für die Rohreibung haben möchte. Das ist ja auch schon ein kontinuierlicher Übergang . 

Es gibt natürlich  professionelle Tools für ausführliche Strömungsimulationen bzw. Berechnungstools für Standardströmungsfälle, aber  auch da braucht man für die korrekte Auswertung mehr Input, als wir mit Wakü-Messmitteln zur Verfügung haben. Wenn man diese Messwerte nicht hat muss man die Werte schätzen oder von ähnlichen Rechnungen auf die Geometrie übertragen - was problematisch sein kann (aber nicht sein muss). 
Es ist jedenfalls kein unlösbares Problem, sondern lediglich eine Sache die mit unsern bescheidenen Hobby-Mitteln eben nicht aus dem Ärmel zu schütteln ist . Auf deises Problem stößt man aber nicht nur bei der Frage nach dem Einfluss der Viskosität.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.01.10)*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Die Lagerflächen bei der 1046ern sind zwar nominell etwas größer als das Kalottenlager der Laing, aber dieses ist dafür selbstnachtellend und hat eine bei weitem bessere Medienversorgung. Die durchgehende Lagerbuchse bei den 1046ern ist jedenfalls rein schmiertechnisch nicht unbedingt das Gelbe vom Ei - aber sie funktioniert.



Die Laing hat im Gegenzug den Nachteil, dass die Antriebskräfte nicht nur in Rotationsrichtung und radial, sondern auch in axialer Richtung wirken -> Das Lager mag besser geschmiert sein, aber es muss neben der reinen Führungarbeit auch noch die Fixierung des Läufers übernehmen. Das ganze auf kleinerer Fläche und bei wesentlich höherer Drehzahl.



> Allein die Dicke der reibungsbehafteten Grenzschicht im laminaren Fall wäre etwas wo man einen willkürlichen Ansatz machen müsste, wenn man eine leicht handhabbare Werte für die Rohreibung haben möchte. Das ist ja auch schon ein kontinuierlicher Übergang .



Aber einer, der ausschließlich von der Viskosität des Wassers abhängt und somit durch ein "einfaches" (Temperatur, Druck, Strömungsgeschwindigkeit, ggf. Wirbelbildung  ) Integral erfassbar sein müsste. Vom Material der Wand abhängig ist ja nur die unmittelbar erste Schicht Wasser, die tatsächlich Kontakt hat - der Rest ist ein Gradient zwischen ~stehendem und fließendem Wasser.
Will man das ganze von Hand ausrechnen hat man natürlich das riesen Problem, dass Grenzschichtdicke und Strömungsprofil sich schon schwer genug berechnen, wenn man die Maximalgeschwindigkeit im Zentrum des Rohres kennt. Kennt man nur das Ergebniss, also den Gesamtdurchsatz, werden die ganzen komplexen Integrale,... zu einem Gleichungssystem, dass man von hinten er auflösen müsste 
-> Da wär ein Tool nicht schlecht. De facto hast du recht, das entspräche einer ausgewerteten Strömungssimulation - aber in 1D mit einem Medium und einer übersichtlichen Geometrie ("Kreis") sollte das doch noch beherrschbar sein?


----------



## VJoe2max (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.01.10)*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Laing hat im Gegenzug den Nachteil, dass die Antriebskräfte nicht nur in Rotationsrichtung und radial, sondern auch in axialer Richtung wirken -> Das Lager mag besser geschmiert sein, aber es muss neben der reinen Führungarbeit auch noch die Fixierung des Läufers übernehmen. Das ganze auf kleinerer Fläche und bei wesentlich höherer Drehzahl.


Lass dir von mir als Maschinenbauer sagen, dass das Laing Lager nicht schlechter als das der Eheims ist . Die Lagerflächen schwimmen in beiden Fällen auf einem Film aus Kühlmedium. Das Lager der Laing ist technisch aber das wesentlich ausgefeiltere Modell . Schau dir die Lagerkalotte der Laing mal im Detail an. Da wurde echtes Engineering betrieben - dagegen ist das Eheim-Lager ein ziemlich profanes Gebilde, das vor allem von der Fertigungspräzision und der Hart-Hart-Paarung lebt, aber mit der Zeit immer schlechter wird. Da passiert bei der Laing konstruktionsbdingt erst dann, wenn die Graphitkalotte schon ziemlich durch ist, und da ist mehr "Fleisch" dran als an den Lagerbuchsen der Eheims . Die Eheims verdanken ihre Lebensdauer daher vor allem der Paarung Keramik auf Keramik. Die billige Variante mir Grafitlager macht erfahrungsgemäß auch deutlich schneller schlapp. Ne Laing läuft da aufgrund des ausgefeilteren Lagers trotz Grafitkalotte mit Sicherheit nicht kürzer als ne Eheim mit Keramik-Buchse - und das bei höherer Belastung . 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber einer, der ausschließlich von der Viskosität des Wassers abhängt und somit durch ein "einfaches" (Temperatur, Druck, Strömungsgeschwindigkeit, ggf. Wirbelbildung  ) Integral erfassbar sein müsste. Vom Material der Wand abhängig ist ja nur die unmittelbar erste Schicht Wasser, die tatsächlich Kontakt hat - der Rest ist ein Gradient zwischen ~stehendem und fließendem Wasser.


Nein die Dicke/Ausprägung der Grenzschicht hängt im Wesentlichen von der Strömungsgeschwindigkeit ab und diese wiederum von mehreren Faktoren - unter anderem auch von der Viskosität, Pumpenleistung, Rohreibung, Flüssigkeitsreibung, Querschnittsänderungen usw.. 
Verwirbelungen sind durch geometrische Faktoren bedingt. Das sollte also zumindest solange man glattwandige Rohrquerschnitte betrachtet nicht auftreten. 

Mit Hilfe der Stromfadentherie könnte man sich z.B. auch den momentan interessiernden Absschnitt eines Kreislaufs raus picken und darin die relevanten Größen berechnen, wenn man Ein die ein Ausgangs-Parameter für die Bernoulligleichung feststellen kann. Da wir aber keine reibungsfrei Strömung haben (das ist für die einfache Stromfadentheorie Randbedingung), müssten die Verluste durch Verlustterme eingefügt werden. Die Verluste könnte man bei versch. Temperaturen messen. Allerdings nicht mit Wakü-üblicher Messtechnik. So müsste man dan eigentlich zumindest einigermßane genau an den Einfluss der Viskosität auf die mittlere Strömungsgeschwindigkeit kommen Sofern man alle andern Einflüsse ausschließt oder separiert. 

Die Randbedingung an der Wand ist btw zumindest im laminaren Strömungsfall die, dass die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit unabhängig vom Rohrmaterial und vom Fluid gleich Null ist (die sog. Haftbedingung). Im turbulenten Fall können Fluidteilchen die Wand auch quer zur Strömungsrichtung erreichen. Von daher gibt es dort zumindest wenn man einzelne Teilchen betrachtet auch direkt an der Wand Geschwindigkeitsvektoren die größer oder kleiner Null sein können. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Will man das ganze von Hand ausrechnen hat man natürlich das riesen Problem, dass Grenzschichtdicke und Strömungsprofil sich schon schwer genug berechnen, wenn man die Maximalgeschwindigkeit im Zentrum des Rohres kennt. Kennt man nur das Ergebniss, also den Gesamtdurchsatz, werden die ganzen komplexen Integrale,... zu einem Gleichungssystem, dass man von hinten er auflösen müsste


Ja das stimmt leider. Wenn man es wirklich akkurat machen möchte wird es ziemlich komplex. Für einen Strömungstechniker sollte es aber kein allzu großes Problem sein, wenn er die entsprechenden Tools und etwas Zeit hat. Ich bin leider keiner.

Btw: Kennst du denn die Maximalgeschwindigkeit in Rohrmitte? Wir messen doch nur den Volumenstrom - nicht die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit - das ist ja immer das Kreuz mit dem Durchfluss .  

Da wir im Kreislauf auch nicht nur Rohrquerschnitte haben, fehlen für dei Berechnung des korrekten Gesamtdurchfluss in Abhängigkeit von der Temperatur leide reinige Parameter, die auch schwer zu messen sind . Um ein paar Annahmen und Abschätzungen wird auch eine Strömungsmensch da kaum herum kommen, es sei denn er simuliert den Kreislauf komplett im Detail und geht da einfach numerisch ran...



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> -> Da wär ein Tool nicht schlecht.


So für den Hausgebrauch ist mir so ein einfaches Tool leider nicht bekannt. Wenn ich ein kennen würde wärst du der erste dem ich es sagen würde . 
Mit diversen CAD-Programmen kann man zwar vereinfachte Strömugnsmodell rechnen, deren Ergebnisse für einfache Betrachtungen auch gar nicht übel sind, aber ob man da auch veränderliche Viskositäten einbeziehen kann bin ich überfragt. Vielleicht kennt sich ja hier wer besser damit aus? 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> De facto hast du recht, das entspräche einer ausgewerteten Strömungssimulation - aber in 1D mit einem Medium und einer übersichtlichen Geometrie ("Kreis") sollte das doch noch beherrschbar sein?


Sicher - aber das hat dann eben nicht mehr viel mit einer Wakü zu tun. Da wäre dann eben oben genannte Stromfadentheorie mit Zusatztermen. Dennoch würde es aber zumindest qualitativ sicher besser zeigen wie stark sich die Viskositätsminderung auswirken kann - das stimmt. Allerdings zeigt die obige Überschlagsrechnung auch schon, dass da ein nicht zu vernachlässigender Einfluss vorhanden sein muss, denn für die gleiche Änderung der Reynoldzahl bei gleichbleibender Temperatur und damit auch gleicher Viskosität braucht man schon erheblich mehr Durchfluss, um die gleiche Steigerung zu erreichen. Anders sind ja auch deine Ergebnisse kaum zu interpretieren, denn dass es nicht die Schlauchweitung ließe sich sich leicht messen .


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.01.10)*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Btw: Kennst du denn die Maximalgeschwindigkeit in Rohrmitte? Wir messen doch nur den Volumenstrom - nicht die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit - das ist ja immer das Kreuz mit dem Durchfluss .



Genau die möchte ich doch gerne Berechnet haben 
Ich kenne den Durchmesser, ich weiß wieviel durch muss und ich kenne die Physik des Kühlemediums, die die Form des Strömungsgradienten zur Rohrmitte hin beeinflussen - nur die Strömung da, die kenne ich nicht. Prinzipiell ein Gleichungssystem mit einer Unbekannten, dass sich lösen lassen können muss. (bzw.: für das gesamte Strömungsfeld sind es zwei unbekannte, v über r. Aber deren Verhältniss dürfte auch nur in einer Form auf die anderen Parameter passen.)
Nur wird es vermutlich sehr schwer werden, alle die Physik des Kühlmediums als Sammlung von Formeln (statt Nachschlagewerte aus nach v sortierten Tabellen) einfließen zu lassen und dann muss man das Monstrum auch noch in Richtung der Geschwindigkeit auflösen 



> Da wir im Kreislauf auch nicht nur Rohrquerschnitte haben, fehlen für dei Berechnung des korrekten Gesamtdurchfluss in Abhängigkeit von der Temperatur leide reinige Parameter, die auch schwer zu messen sind .



Das es außerhalb eines Rohres sehr schwer wird, ist klar. Nicht nur, dass man komplexere Geometrien nicht so ohne weiteres mit 1-2 Eingangsparametern beschreiben kann (n Rechteck geht vielleicht gerade noch - aber ein und denselben rechteckigen Querschnitt haben wir auch nie über längere Strecken), da kann man sich auch die eindimensionale Betrachtung des Strömungsfeldes in die Haare schmieren. Und 2D oder gar 3D ist dann eben doch eine vollständige Strömungssimulation.


----------



## VJoe2max (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.01.10)*

Jep - so eine exakte Rückrechnung vom Gesamtdurchfluss ausgehend wäre ne harte Nuss. Für den gesamten Kreislauf läuft das in der Tat auf eine komplette und saubere (das muss man bei Simulationen leider immer dazu sagen) Strömungssimulation hinaus. Aber du hast recht für einen Rohrquerschnitt sollte es im Prinzip machbar sein. Das Hauptproblem ist dabei, wie du bereits angedeutet hast, das Geschwindigkeitsprofil der Strömung. Die Beziehung aus Durchfluss und Strömungsprofil ist leider äußerst nichtlinear - insbesondere im Bereich der kritischen Reynoldzahl aber auch drüber oder darunter. Was wir also suchen ist das  Strömungsgeschwindigkeitsprofil in Abhängigkeit von Viskosität (bzw. Temperatur) und Rohrradius über den interessierenden Volumenstrombereich hinweg. 

Wenn man das Problem vereinfacht, könnte man den Übergangsbereich aber aussparen und für klar laminare Strömungen die Beziehung der Hagen-Poiseuille-Strömung nehmen und für klar turbulente Strömungen einfach ein Rechteckprofil ohne Grenzschicht annehmen. Da wir uns bei vielen Systemen (bei deinem vllt. nicht ganz) auch in den Schläuchen bereits bei RT im turbulenten Bereich aufhalten, wäre diese Vereinfachung natürlich äußerst hilfreich. Die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit wäre dann ja über den Querschnitt konstant. Allerdings hat das auch ein paar Haken - wird können im Turbulenten natürlich nicht mehr mit einer reibungsfreien Kernströmung rechnen sondern müssten einen Verlustbeiwert durch innere Reibung einbeziehen. Im Lamiaren könnten wir als Näherung ab einem gewissen Durchmesser die Grenzschichtreibung vernachlässigen und komplett reibungsfrei rechnen.
Aber nehmen wir mal den turbulenten Fall mit einem rechteckigen Strömungsgeschwindigkeitsprofil an. Dann könnte man weiter gehen und sagen, der Verlustbeiwert muss vom Energiebetrag her dem Unterschied zwischen verlustfrei errechneter Strömungsgeschwindigkeit und gemessener Strömungsgeschwindigkeit (unter obigen Annahmen können wir die ja angeben) umgerechnet auf die Gesamtströmungsenergie entsprechen (der Druck bleibt dabei mal konstant). Ob der verwendete gemessene Zustand wirklich klar turbulent ist lässt sich durch die Berechnung der Rynoldszahl nach obigem Beispiel dann ja problemlos klären. 
Damit haben wir die Rechnung also vereinfacht und auf einen gemessenen Parametersatz gefittet. Nun könnte man ausgehend von einer Linearitätsannahme zumindest in einem gewissen Bereich Parameter variieren und ausrechnen wie sich Viskositätsänderungen auf die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit bzw. den Durchfluss auswirken - leider aber nur mit all den Einschränkungen die wir durch die obigen Annahmen und Vereinfachungen drin haben. Ob man diesen Ergebnissen dann vertraut hängt eben davon ab, für wie gut man die Vereinfachungen hält. 

Diese Annahmen stecken aber implizit alle bereits in der Rechnung die ich eingangs gemacht hatte . Wenn wir einfach eine turbulente Reynoldszahl für einen bestimmten Querschnitt vorgeben und dann in Abhängigkeit von der Viskoistät bei versch. Temperaturen auf die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit bzw. den Durchfluss zurück rechnen ist das im Prinzip nicht anderes. Sofern wir dabei weit vom Übergangsbereich entfernt bleiben sollte das also einigermaßen passen. Was wir dabei aber nicht berücksichtigen ist die thermische Rückkopplung des restlichen Kühlkreislaufs, dessen Wirkungsgrad sich natürlich mit den Strömungsparametern ebenfalls verändert. Das abzuschätzen ist aber relativ schwierig....


----------



## Herbboy (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.01.10)*

@Ruyven: Mal eine Verständnisfrage: Du schreibst am Anfang, dass es nicht stimmt, dass eine WaKü besser sei als eine Luftkühlung, sondern sogar das Gegenteil der Fall sei. Stimmt das wirklich, oder meinst Du nur die "physikalisch" Effizienz der Wärmeabfühung? Ich dachte nämlich immer, dass man per WaKü eine zB CPU länger kühl geng halten kann als mit einer Luftkühlung, das ist ja an sich der Hauptgrund, warum die Leute eine Wakü haben wollen - die ganzen Extrem-OCler nutzen doch AFAIK gerne WaKü ?


----------



## VJoe2max (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.01.10)*

Wenn du weiter liest wird der Grund, warum man mit Waküs trotz des zusätzlichen Wärmeübergangs besser kühlen kann als mit Lukü genau dargelegt . Eine Wakü dient im Endeffekt wie auch die Heatpipes in Luftkühlern dazu die Wärme möglich effektiv von der CPU abzuführen. Das gelingt aber physikalisch bedingt nur so gut wie sie andernorts wieder an die Umgebung abgegeben werden kann. Im Gegensatz zum Heatpipe-Kühler kann man mit einer Wakü die Wärme aber über deutlich längere Stecken transportieren und anschließend über eine, in der Regel bedeutend größere,  Radiatorfläche an die Umgebung abgeben, was die deutlich geringen Temperaturen hervorruft, die man mit einer Wakü erreichen kann.
Mit Lukü ist das nicht möglich, da man zum Ersten die Wärme mit Heatpipes nicht beliebig weit leiten kann und zum Zweiten bei Weitem nicht so viel Kühlfläche an die Wärmeträger anbinden kann wie bei einer Wakü. Zudem ist die Wärmeabfuhr in einem Radiaotor konstruktionsbedingt eher effektiver als bei einem Luftkühler, da keine weiten Wärmeleitstrecken durch Lamellenpakete mit geringen Querschnitten nötig sind. 
Mit klassichen Luftkühlern ohne Heatpipes sind die Wärmeleitwege und  die Fläche btw noch beschränkter, was diese Kühler noch ineffektiver  macht. 

Aber selbst eine Wakü mit gleich wenig Kühlfläche wie ein Luftkühler kühlt, richtig eingebaut, in der Regel noch etwas besser als die entsprechende Lukü, weil man den Radiator an einer Stelle platzierten kann wo, z.B. durch direkte Versorgung mit Außenluft, eine höhere Temperaturdifferenz zur Verfügung steht. Das dürfte auch der Grund sein, warum selbst Mini-Waküs wie die Fertigsysteme von Asetek und CoolIT, die effektiv kaum mehr Fläche als gute Luftkühler haben trotzdem noch etwas besser kühlen können - besonders wenn der Radiator mit kühler Außenluft angeströmt wird .


----------



## Herbboy (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.01.10)*

Eben, das was am Anfang steht scheint dem, was später kommt, zu widersprechen  

Wie ist das überhaupt mit den den Sockeln? Ich hab da zB ein Komplett-Set von Zalman gesehen, das nur für alte Sockel bis so939 gelistet wird, aber in Nutzermeinungen haben das Leute auch mit zB so775 laufen - ist das bei WaKü sehr simpel an einen Sockel anzupassen, oder muss man trotzdem schauen, für welchen Sockel das gedacht ist? Bei Zalman stand auf der Website zu Thema Sockel bei dem Set GAR nichts.


Ach ja: sind Wakü eigentlich jetzt leiser als Lüftkühlung oder nicht? Man braucht ja offenbar für die Radiatoren mehrere Lüfter, wie ist das dann, selbst wenn die Pumpe sehr leise ist?


----------



## VJoe2max (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.01.10)*

Eigentlich nicht, denn es wird ja erklärt warum die Wakü trotzdem besser kühlt als ne Lukü. Das ist also kein Widerspruch.  Im Übrigen ist auch bei Heatpipe-Kühlern ein zusätzlicher Wärmeübergang eingebaut - je nach Aufbau sogar einer mehr als bei Wasserkühlern. Im Vergleich mit klassischen Luftkühlern, macht sich dieser Nachteil aufgrund der Vorteile die eine Heatpipe mit sich bringt z.B. auch nicht negativ bemerkbar. 

Für die allermeisten Wasserkühler namhafter Wakü-Hersteller bekommt man auch nach Jahren noch Halterungen für Sockel die es teilweise zum Erscheinen des Kühlers noch gar nicht gab. Der Support ist da meiner Erfahrung nach in aller Regel deutlich besser als bei Luftkühlern - was auch die Preise etwas relativiert. Zalman zählt allerdings nicht gerade zu den Wakü-Spezialisten sondern eher zu den Billigmarken die Einfachst-Waküs als Spielzeug verkaufen. Von daher ist da auch kein toller Support zu erwarten. Abgesehen davon sind die meisten Zalman-Wasserkühler ziemlich leistungsschwach (aber noch ausreichend). Außerdem bestehen sie fast alle aus Alu und sind damit prinzipiell eher ungeeignet, um sie mir anderen Wakü-Komponenten zu kombinieren. 

Prinzipell kann man aber bei den meisten Wasserkühlern, selbst wenn es keine passende Halterung dafür vom Hersteller geben sollte (was wie gesagt selten vorkommt) eine eigene Halterung bauen oder die Vorhandene modifizieren. Da auch die schlechtesten aktuellen Kühler oder ältere Mittelklasse-Wasserkühlern von der Kühleffektivität her für jede verfügbare CPU bestens ausreichen, gibt es auch aus dem Blickwinkel heraus eigentlich keine nennenswerten Beschränkungen. Kühler die so groß sind, dass sie mit anderen als den ursprünglich vorgesehenen Sockeln kollidieren würden gibt es nur sehr wenige.

Btw: Gratz zum Überschreiten der 10k


----------



## Herbboy (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.01.10)*

ups, 10k - gar nicht gemerkt 


Danke für die Auführungen, aber eines fehlt noch: sind Wakü denn nun leise(r) oder nicht? Gut, bei ner Graka sind die sicher leiser, weil die Grakalüfter bei Last ja idR SEHR aufdrehen, aber wie isses ansonsten bzw.im Idle, wo ja moderne Grakas und CPU-Lüfter überhaupt nicht mehr laut sind.


----------



## VJoe2max (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.01.10)*

Da die Radiatorfläche in der Regel erheblich größer ist als die Wärmetauschfläche der entsprechenden Luftkühlung kann man sie dauerhaft mit extrem langsam laufenden Lüftern betreiben, was die Lautstärke gegenüber einer Luftkühlung mindert obwohl i. d. R. mehr Lüfter zum Einsatz kommen. Oft wird von Lukü-Befürworten auch ins Feld geführt, das die Wakü-Pumpe eine zusätzliche Geräuschquelle darstellt. Gegenüber einem vollpassiv gekühlten PC mit SSD statt einer Festplatte ist das ein Argument, aber schon ein relativ langsam drehender Lüfter und erst recht jede 3,5"-Festplatte sind (auch ohne Zugriffe) lauter als die Mehrheit der Waküpumpen. Wichtig dabei ist jedoch, dass eine Wakü-Pumpe ordentlich entkoppelt sein muss, um keine Vibrationen ans Gehäuse zu übertragen. 

Viele Luftkühler schaffen es nicht bei so niedrigen Lüfterdrehzahlen eine potente CPU unter Vollast unter der Throttle-Grenze zu halten und sind daher lauter. Besonders mit hochkarätigen CPUs oder übertakteten Prozessoren sind Luküs oft überfordert, so dass nur recht hohe Lüfterdrehazhlen im Bereich deutlich über 1000 U/min noch helfen - was natürlich zu hoher Lautstärke führt. 

Eine ordentlich dimensionierte Wakü kann auf solcher stromhungriger Hardware dagegen auch im Hochsommer mit extrem niedrigen Lüftergeschwindigkeiten (<= 600 U/min) und damit extrem leise betrieben werden, wo jede Luftkühlung zwangsläufig laut würde. Zudem puffert die hohe Wärmekapazität Lastspitzen sehr gut, so dass das bei manchen geregelten Luküs auftretende "Lüfterheulen" nicht auftritt, weil die Regelung bedeutend langsamer ansprechen muss und die Hysterese nicht in kurzer Zeit ausgeschöft ist - falls man überhaupt eine Regelung verbaut - bei Waküs ist das eigentlich eher Spielerei.

Man muss allerdings sagen, dass ein sehr guter Luftkühler auf einer CPU der unteren bis mittleren TDP-Klassen oder auf Stromspar-CPUs natürlich auch dauerhaft recht leise betrieben werden kann. Allerdings drehen auch solche Systeme bei ungünstiger Gehäusebelüftung oder hohen sommerlichen Temperaturen auf, wenn die CPU unter Dauerlast steht und und die Regelung nicht zulässt, dass die CPU am thermischen Limit fährt. 

Mit entsprechend großer Radiaotorfläche kann man ne Wakü im Übrigen prinzipiell passiv betreiben und die Pumpen sind bis auf gewisse Ausnahmen, wie gesagt, leiser als sehr leise Lüfter. Von daher: Ja eine ordentlich dimensionierte Wakü ist insbesondere bei schnellen Grafikkarten und leistungsfähigen, und übertakteten CPUs sowie im Hochsommer oder sonstigen ungünstigen Bedingungen in aller Regel deutlich leiser als Lukü. Ausnahmen dabei sind sicherlich die Mini-Waküs ala Corsair Hx0 und andere Asetek und CoolIT-Derivate, da denen schlicht die Fläche fehlt. Entsprechend können sie bei der Lautstärke nicht wirklich gegenüber guten Luftkühlern punkten.


----------



## Schelmiii (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.01.10)*

Also ob jetzt Wakü oder Lukü leiser ist, hängt nur davon ab, wie man sie konfiguriert. Die Lüfter bei einer Wakü kann man schnell drehen lassen, dann ist die Wakü lauter. genauso andersrum, nen guten Lukü kann man fast schon semipassiv betreiben, also leiser. Aber insgesamt würde ich schon sagen, dass eine Wakü leiser ist, als eine Lukü. Das liegt zum einen daran, dass eine Wakü leistungsfähiger ist als Lukü, und durch die sehr viel größere Fläche zur Wärmeabfuhr (sofern man eine Wakü ausreichend dimensioniert) seine Lüfter langsamer drehen kann. Der wichtigste Punkt zur Lautstärkebekämpfung ist sowieso die Steuerung. Wenn die eingerichtet ist, dann kann man eine Wakü, sofern sie alle relevanten Teile kühlt, auch im Idle passiv betreiben. Dadurch, dass das Wasser die Wärme zunächst aufnimmt, hat man sozusagen immer einen kleinen Puffer. Und auch ohne Luftbewegung am Radiator wird Wärme an die Umgebung abgegeben. Aber Leistungsfähigkeit und Lautstärke sind nicht die einzigen Gründe, wieso sich manche Entusiasten eine Wakü einbauen. Eine entscheidende Rolle spielt auch die Exklusivität und das sehr geile Aussehen einer Wakü. Im Gegensatz zu Lukü, bei welcher man nur 2 Komponenten auswählen kann (Lüfter und Kühler), gibt es bei der Wakü unendlich viele Kombinationen. Man kann so ziemlich alles kühlen, was Wärme verursacht und der Wakümarkt bietet inzwischen sehr viele Teile an. Und diese Indivitualität, einfach die beste, auf sein System zugeschnittene, Konfiguration fasziniert an einer Wakü. Und die Extrem-OCler verwenden Trockeneis oder flüssiges Stickstoff. Für 24/7 Setting führen hohe Oc Ergbnisse aber an keiner Wakp vorbei.

Ich hoffe, ich hab deine Frage beantwortet.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.01.10)*

Jo, danke Euch beiden


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.01.10)*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Eben, das was am Anfang steht scheint dem, was später kommt, zu widersprechen



Die Betonung in dem Satz liegt auf "prinzipiell" 
Einige Hersteller bzw. Verkäufer (und sogar einige Käufer) von Billigsets stellen es so dar, als würde eine Kühlung automatisch gut sein, weil sie eine "Wasser"kühlung ist. Wie im folgenden aber dargelegt, ist das theoretisch eher ein schlechtes Zeichen, denn erst die Ausnutzung der zusätzlichen Möglichkeiten im Rahmen einer großen Wakü sorgt tatsächlich für bessere Kühlung. (das aber eben nicht mehr im 60€ Bereich)



> ist das bei WaKü sehr simpel an einen Sockel anzupassen, oder muss man trotzdem schauen, für welchen Sockel das gedacht ist?



Die kleinen Wakühler üben im Gegensatz zu Luftkühlern keine nenneswerten Hebelkräfte aus und sie lassen einem viel Platz für Bastelarbeiten. Deswegen ist es bei den meisten Kühlern mit einfachen Handwerkermethoden möglich, eine eigene Halterung zu bauen (hab ich z.B. für meine Northbridgekühlung gemacht). Das extremste, was ich hier bislang gesehen habe, bestannd primär aus ein paar Kabelbindern und einem Zeltnagel - drückte den Kühler aber trotzdem ausreichend stark auf die CPU.



> Ach ja: sind Wakü eigentlich jetzt leiser als Lüftkühlung oder nicht? Man braucht ja offenbar für die Radiatoren mehrere Lüfter, wie ist das dann, selbst wenn die Pumpe sehr leise ist?



Solange man keine minderwertigen Lager rausholt, sind viele langsame Lüfter i.d.R. leiser, als wenige schnelle mit gleichem Durchsatz.



Herbboy schrieb:


> ups, 10k - gar nicht gemerkt



Der Bot holt seinen Rückstand auf 



> Danke für die Auführungen, aber eines fehlt noch: sind Wakü denn nun leise(r) oder nicht? Gut, bei ner Graka sind die sicher leiser, weil die Grakalüfter bei Last ja idR SEHR aufdrehen, aber wie isses ansonsten bzw.im Idle, wo ja moderne Grakas und CPU-Lüfter überhaupt nicht mehr laut sind.



Wie Vjoe schon dargelegte: 
Alles eine Frage des Aufwandes. Prinzipiell kann man fast alles mit fast allem unhörbar bekommen. Bei sehr kleinen Systemen, z.B. für HTPC, ist man mit Heatpipes imho besser dran - wenn man fanless mit SSD kombiniert, benötigt man eben keine Dämmung und Entkopplung. Bei einer Pumpe beim extrem-silencen dagegen schon.
Aber bei allem, was eine GPU >70W und eine CPU >50W enthält, ist imho mit einer Wakü leichter leise zu bekommen. (man gucke sich an, was Deltratronic oder Silentmaxx für einen Aufwand treiben, um eine aktuelle Mittelklasse-CPU via Heatpipe passiv zu kühlen. Da ist mir meine Radiatorsammlung dann doch lieber)
Moderne High-End Grafikkarten sind ohne Zugang zu den richtigen Maschienen für Eigenbaukühler imho gar nicht wakü- und lautlos zu bekommen und bei gekaspelten Festplatten hat man ohne Wakü erst recht ein Hitzeproblem, mit Wakü aber schon das passende Behältniss, dass auch gleiche die Pumpengeräusche wegdämmen kann.



_P.S.: Ein paar Sachen an 8.x geändert
P.P.S.: Und weil ich gerade gut drauf bin auch noch 2.x überarbeitet_


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 14.02.11)*

Soooo - jetzt hab ich auch noch 3.x, 4.x und 6.x und 7.x überarbeitet und 1.x und 5.x überprüft.
Damit ist der komplette Guide zum ersten Mal seit fast einem Jahr auf einem Stand, den ich als "aktuell" bezeichnen möchte


----------



## Olstyle (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 14.02.11)*

Minisache bei 4.4:
Eine Laing braucht nicht viel "Stromspannung"(laut wiki bezeichnet dass umgangssprachlich die Spannung, ich persönlich kenne das Wort überhaupt nicht) sondern viel Strom. 

Die Aussage mit den Speziallösungen zum steuern sind auch allmählich hinfällig bzw. zu relativieren. Mit Aquaero 5, BigNG und Heatmaster können die meisten gängigen Modelle mittlerweile alle eine Laing vertragen(Die Koolance TMS-200 auch, aber die ist jetzt nicht soo gängig). Nur alte Aquaeros ohne Power-Upgrade und die Fan-O-Matic sind zu schwachbrüstig.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 14.02.11)*

*fixed*
An dem Absatz habe ich übrigens seit der Erstveröffentlichung vor 27 Monaten nie was geändert


----------



## DAEF13 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 14.02.11)*

Schöner Guide!
Warum nimmst du den eigentlich nicht in die Sig?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 14.02.11)*

Weil er außerhalb des Wakübereichs für niemanden interessant ist und wer ihn innerhalb nicht kennt, der hat selber schuld - ist ja nicht umsonst angepinnt und alle naslang verlinkt


----------



## snapstar123 (12. März 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.01.10)*

Mal eine schnelle Frage bei einem Kupferkreislauf welches Verhältniss nimmt man mit G48 und desti.Wasser.
Ist sehr wichtig, würde mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen, ach ja mach auch der Unterschied was aus von denn Herstellern, ich habe das Original von BASF , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Gast XXXX (12. März 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 22.02.11)*

1:20


----------



## snapstar123 (12. März 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.01.10)*

Perfekt ich danke für die Antwort , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## chickenwingattack (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 19.05.11)*

Sehr geiles Guide, du hast mich davor bewahrt dass ich mich mit einem billigen Set von Ebay unnötige rumärger. Danke


----------



## huntertech (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 19.05.11)*

Dank dir habe ich mein Wissen von absolut 0 auf immerhin etwas (das, was ich so behalten habe ^^) aufgestockt. Werde mir mein Lieblingskapitel, das über die Bauteilwahl, nochmal ganz in Ruhe durchlesen, ist ein wirklich traumhafter Thread 

PS: Trotzdem muss ich leider zugeben, dass mich hier eine Sache riesig stört: Dank dir bin ich auch mit dem WaKü-Virus infiziert worden *haben will*


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 19.05.11)*

Ich wollte ursprünglich eine Warnung ins Starpost setzen. Aber dann war da nicht mehr so richtig Platz, ohne alles noch übersichtlicher zu machen.
Da wollte ich sie ans Ende setzen. Aber dann hab ich mir gedacht: Wer bis dahin ließt, der ist eh verloren 

Aber hier gleich noch die nächste Warnung: Nach "etwas" haben wollen wird jeder einzelne (selbst Kompaktkühlungskäufer  ) vom "erweitern"-Virus befallen.


----------



## Jens7385 (30. Mai 2011)

Da kann ich dir nur voll und ganz zustimmen.


----------



## huntertech (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 19.05.11)*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich wollte ursprünglich eine Warnung ins Starpost setzen. Aber dann war da nicht mehr so richtig Platz, ohne alles noch übersichtlicher zu machen.
> Da wollte ich sie ans Ende setzen. Aber dann hab ich mir gedacht: Wer bis dahin ließt, der ist eh verloren
> 
> Aber hier gleich noch die nächste Warnung: Nach "etwas" haben wollen wird jeder einzelne (selbst Kompaktkühlungskäufer  ) vom "erweitern"-Virus befallen.


 Jaa. Ursprünglich dachte ich auch nur an eine Mini-Wakü, also Pumpe mit integriertem AGB, CPU Only, Triple-Radi und gut. Jetzt hab ich mittlerweile schon die horrend niedrigen Preise in unserem Marktplatz gesehen und bau die Grafikkarte gleich mit ein, wenn ich nen guten und günstigen Kühler da find.

Ich les mir das ganze also nochmal in aaaaaaller Ruhe durch, die ganzen Infos erschlagen einen ja förmlich. Daher nochmal: Spitzenleistung 



EDIT: Habe gerade nochmal deinen Pumpen-Teil studiert und war mir da bei zwei Formulierungen etwas unschlüssig:

 1. Hat die Eheim Station irgendeinen Nachteil der 1046 gegenüber (abgesehen davon, dass sie nur tauchen darf)?
2. Du hast geschrieben, dass man einen "Wechselrichter" im PC braucht, um die 12V-Version der Station zu betreiben. Würde etwas deutlicher formulieren, dass diese Platine dieser Wechselrichter ist, ist etwas verwirrend.


----------



## Olstyle (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 19.05.11)*

Zu 1.: Die Station ist theoretisch etwas lauter(getaucht muss man das aber erstmal merken) und hat ein einfaches Kunststofflager gegenüber den Keramik Lagern bei den 1046 aus Wakü Shops(per se gibt es auch 1046 mit einfachem Lager, aber die gibts bei den bekannten Versendern nicht und afaik auch sonst nur mit 230V).

Hab mal deinen Push gelöscht, der bin ich ja jetzt  .


----------



## huntertech (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 19.05.11)*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Zu 1.: Die Station ist theoretisch etwas lauter(getaucht muss man das aber erstmal merken) und hat ein einfaches Kunststofflager gegenüber den Keramik Lagern bei den 1046 aus Wakü Shops(per se gibt es auch 1046 mit einfachem Lager, aber die gibts bei den bekannten Versendern nicht und afaik auch sonst nur mit 230V).
> 
> Hab mal deinen Push gelöscht, der bin ich ja jetzt  .


 Dankeschööön  Schade da nur, dass die 1046 mehr kostet, wenn man ohne AGB nicht auskommen will  Mir sind in der Zwischenzeit aber gleich noch zwei neue Fragen eingefallen, die im Guide entweder nicht drin sind, oder aber dem entgegensprechen, was man sonst so ließt:

1. Du schreibst, UV-Schläuche würden bessere Effekte erziehlen als das Leuchtwässerchen. In diversen Foren habe ich aber genau das Gegenteil gelesen  Hast du da persönliche Erfahrungen gemacht?
2. Müssen UV-Schläuche mit UV-Licht bestrahlt werden, um zu leuchten oder reichen auch Kathoden/LEDs? Wär als Info auch nicht schlecht, wenn du das noch gleich mit reinschreiben würdest


----------



## Olstyle (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 19.05.11)*

1. Die UV-Schläuche sind auf jeden Fall wesentlich sicherer als die verschiedenen Brühen die bis jetzt alle nach mehr oder weniger lange Zeit ausgeflockt sind. Was effektiver ist sollen Leute sagen die sowas benutzen. Mein PC ist im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes eine reine Blackbox.
2. Natürlich braucht man UV-Licht was es aber eben in Form von speziellen LEDs und Kathoden gibt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 19.05.11)*

Ich selbst hab z.T. Schläuche, die UV-aktiv sein sollen und ich hab ne UV-LED irgendwo rumfliegen. Bringe ich beides zusammen, kann ich mit Mühe nen Schimmer erkennen, selbst auf kurze Entfernung. Also entweder braucht man viel, viel UV-Licht oder/und was besseres, als meine Sorte Schläuche. Für Wasserzusätze gilt afaik noch mehr, als für normale UV-Produkte: Die Haltbarkeit der Fluroeszenzstoffe ist sehr beschränkt.

Ganz allgemein würde ich für die Frage einen extra Thread erstellen und bei Mangel an Antworten ggf. in den Casemodbereich verschieben. Zumindest der Autor dieses Guides hat einfach null Ahnung von Optikspielereien (man gucke sich die Bilder in meinem TB an  ) und sie werden auch extrem selten nachgefragt.


Bezüglich 1046 Lager: Inno hat die 230 V mit Keramik/Graphitlager zumindest in der Vergangenheit verkauft und dann das Keramik/Keramiklager bei der HPPS extra beworben 
Keramik/Graphit 12 V Ausführungen sind mir keine bekannt, aber selbst wenn dürften sie in der Theorie haltbarer sein, als das Stahl/Graphit-Lager der Eheim Compact / Station. In der Praxis gibt es über das aber auch wenig bis keine Beschwerden. Wie im Guide beschrieben: Letztlich ist es eine Geschmacksfrage bezüglich des AGBs. Die 1046 ist ohne Zweifel das hochwertigere Stück Technik, aber profitieren tut man eigentlich nur von der etwas geringeren Geräuschentwicklung, die aber auch wieder durch den Unterschied getaucht vs. nicht getaucht kompensiert wird.


----------



## <BaSh> (8. August 2011)

Hey ruyven,
wie findest du die Idee, die Radiatorgrößen mit der Fläche der Oberfläche einzuarbeiten also:
Radi   |Oberfläche 
120     = 144
140     = 196
240     = 288
280     = 392
360     = 432
420     = 588
480     = 576
560     = 784
1080   = 1296
9x140 = 1764
200     = 400

Leider nur vom Handy aus, aber das kann ja ausgearbeitet werden.


----------



## Malkolm (8. August 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 24.06.11)*

Falls das umgesetzt werden sollte bitte auch den 200er (und andere nicht-standard "Single") mit aufnehmen.


----------



## rUdeBoy (8. August 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 24.06.11)*

Am übersichtlichsten wäre es tabellarisch. So hätte man den direkten Vergleich zwischen 120er und 140er Modellen; Sondergrößen wie den 200er dann am Ende als Liste.

EDIT @ruyven:
Gehört zwar nicht ganz hier rein (etwas OT):
Du hattest neulich irgendwo (ich weiß nicht mehr wo) Unmut geäußert, weil es zu viele Stickies gibt.
Wäre es nicht sinnvoll, die Stickies mit Beispiel-Konfigs und die Case-Liste zusammenzulegen? Immerhin ist es thematisch ja auch die gleiche Richtung.
Außerdem finde ich, das AMD HD6xxx-Review kann man auch aus den Stickies nehmen. Zum einen nehmen sich die Kühler von der Leistung nicht viel (und alle kühlen um Welten besser als der Referenzkühler), zum anderen findet man das Review via SuFu sehr schnell wieder (und Grafikkarten kommen und gehen ja sehr schnell).


----------



## <BaSh> (8. August 2011)

Also das Tabelarische kann ich mit dem Handy leider nicht machen. Aber den 200er ergänze ich nochmal in der Liste. Malkom was meinst du denn noch mit nicht Standart Radiatoren?

Edit: Ergänzend zu Rudeboys Vorschlägen mit den Stickys könnte man auch alle How-To`s quasi in einem Sticky verlinken, wie es auch in vielen anderen Forenteilen getan wird.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. August 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 24.06.11)*

Ich denke mal, die meisten Leute haben schneller den Windows-Rechner geöffnet und "140*140*9" eingetippt, als den Guide gesucht und geöffnet 
Ein Hinweis darauf, dass man allgemein nach Fläche vorgehen muss, ist schon drin.


----------



## Malkolm (8. August 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 24.06.11)*

Es würde aber helfen zu verdeutlichen, dass ein 480er nicht größer ist als ein 420er (obwohl man das zugegebener Maßen auf den ersten Blick als Laie denken könnte), und ein 200er sogar größer als ein 280er ist.
Vielen Unbedarften würde das sicherlich helfen zu verstehen, dass die reine Numerik nicht immer Rückschlüsse auf die röße zulässt.


----------



## Schelmiii (8. August 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 24.06.11)*

Ein Laie kauft sich keine Wasserkühlung 
Außerdem ist auch die Dicke ein wichtiges Kriterium, deshalb finde ich, ist so eine Auflistung eigentlich unnötig.
Wenn man wissen will, wieviel Kühlleistung ein Radi hat, schaut man sich Tests an.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. August 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 24.06.11)*

Nun rate mal, wieso ich ausgerechnet 420er und 480er für das Rechenbeispiel genommen habe? 

_Eigentlich müsste man das Quadrat der Durchmesser = die Fläche selbst aufaddieren. Aber "57600" (4x120) und "58800" (3x140) sind eher unhandliche Zahlen._


----------



## Malkolm (8. August 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 24.06.11)*



Schelmiii schrieb:


> Ein Laie kauft sich keine Waserkühlung



gefühlte 95% der Anfragen in der Kaufberatung werden von Leuten geschrieben, die keinerlei Vorbildung zum Thema WaKü haben.


----------



## Schelmiii (8. August 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 24.06.11)*

Ja schon, aber entweder, man liest sich den Guide komplett durch, dann ist man schon soweit kein Laie mehr, eben weil man kapiert hat, dass Fläche durch nichts zu ersetzten ist.
Oder man stellt direkt die Frage ohne den Guide zu lesen bzw. nur zu überfliegen, aber dann wird auch die Tabelle übersehen.
Auf den ersten Blick ist die Tabelle keine schlechte Idee, aber auf den zweiten eben unötig.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. August 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 24.06.11)*

Genau das ist auch mein Hintergedanke:
Machen wir uns nichts vor - das letzte, was eine 100000 Zeichen FAQ braucht, sind mehr Informationen. Viel zu viele dürften so schon abgeschreckt werden. Und wer auch nur die wichtigen Stellen liest, der wird ausdrücklich daraufhingewiesen, dass es bei einer Wakü auf die Größe ankommt und dass diese über die Fläche definiert ist. Dazu findet man in jedem zweiten Thread ein Beispiel, wenn man sich wirklich intensiver mit der Sache auseinandersetzt und die meisten Leute, die sich wenigstens die Mühe machen, schonmal selbst in einen Shop zu gucken, nehmen Aquatuning - und da wird nicht nach "420"&"480" sortiert, sondern nach 3x140/4x120. Und das weniger, große Lüfter besser sind, als viele kleine, wissen selbst Lukühler.


----------



## VJoe2max (8. August 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 24.06.11)*

Die Wärmeübertrgungsfläche ist bei Weitem nicht nur vom Eintrittsquerschnitt abhängig .


----------



## Jamrock (28. August 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 24.06.11)*

Halo

Ich spiel auch mit dem gedanken mir eine Wakü anzulegen und hab jetzt  den kompletten guide gelesen. Nur hab ich immernoch n paar Fragen:
Ist ein farbiger Wassezusatz überhaupt noch zu empfehlen?
Wie beeinträchtigen Winkel den Durchfluss (Kühlleistung)?
Wie reinigt man gebrauchte Komponenten (nur mit Leitungswasser oder destilliertem)?
Was ist von Kunstoffanschlüsssen zu halten?
Kann man 2 HD5850 (baugleich) über 1 T/Y Stück gleichzeit statt nacheinander kühlen?
Halten PerfectSeal Tüllen auch langfristig gut?


MfG Jamrock


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. August 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 24.06.11)*

- imho nein. Der einzige "Vorteil" ist rein optischer Natur und besteht in der Farbgestaltung von Plexiglaskühlern und AGBs. Optik empfehle ich aber nicht, da muss jeder selbst gesteigerten Wert drauflegen. Auf der anderen Seite stehen handfeste Risiken, sowohl was eine Verschmutzung des Kreislaufes als auch ein unbefriedigendes Erscheinungsbild angeht. (die farbigen Zusätze von Aquacomputer werden jetzt allerdings schon eine gewisse Zeit von mehreren Leuten eingesetzt, ohne dass es zu Beschwerden kam)
- Alle Versuche, den Einfluss von Winkeln in einem realen System zu messen, scheiterten afaik schon an der Genauigkeit von Durchflussmessungen. Auswirkungen auf die Kühlleistung sollten selbst bei einem Wechsel aller Anschlüsse nicht zu messen sein.
- Zur Reinigung von z.B. Radiatoren ist ja ein HowTo verlinkt. Ich persönlich würde schon aus Kostengründen Leitungswasser nehmen, denn man sollte nach dem Einsatz von Reiniger sehr gründlich spülen. Danach kann man noch einmal mit destilliertem nachspülen, um etwaige Reste zu verdünnen. Gerade große Radiatoren kriegt man nicht so leicht vollständig entwässert. Kühlkörper reinige ich persönlich einfach unterm Wasserhahn und trockne sie ab.
- Prinzipiell sind mir, mit Ausnahme spröden Plexiglases, keine großartigen Probleme mit Kunststoff bekannt. Anschlüsse aus Plastik kenne ich allerdings nur als Plug&Cool. Das ist, wie im Guide beschrieben, etwas anspruchsvoller in der Anwendung, als z.B. Verschraubungen. Würde ich deswegen Anfängern nicht empfehlen und da es imho keinerlei praktische Vorteile hat, eigentlich auch niemand anderem. (einzige Ausnahme: Man will sich den enormen Aufwand mit Rohr an Stelle von Schläuchen machen)
- kann man prinzipiell, in der Regel nimmt aber wenn dann Kühler mit Anschlüssen oben und unten und verbindet beide über SLI-Verbinder parallel. Generell ist parallel vs. Reihenschaltung bei Multi-GPU-Systemen eine etwas strittige Frage und mir liegen noch nicht genug Vergleichstest vor, um eine abschließende Antwort zu geben. Bei zwei 5800ern ist es imho aber schlichtweg nicht nötig. (Allgemeiner Tipp: Ich persönlich würde abwägen, beide zu verkaufen und gegen eine neue Single-GPU-Karte mit ähnlicher Spieleleistung auszutauschen. Das spart Strom, Kühlfläche und die Kosten für den zweiten Kühler)
- Ich selbst habe keine, aber andere Leute nutzen sie auch über lange Zeiträume problemlos. In den mir bekannten Fällen eines Versagens spielte die Nutzungszeit nie eine Rolle. (aber überhohe Temperaturen sollte man ohne Sicherung vermeiden und wie die Dinger Druck standhalten sollen, ist mir gänzlich unklar)


----------



## Jamrock (29. August 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 24.06.11)*

Ok dann fang ich mal an zu planen wie ich das Gehäuse schnippel und was ich so für meine Wakü haben will. 
Danke nochmal an dich ruyven macaran für die extra Antworten und für den Guide der mir echt geholfen hat.

MfG Jamrock


----------



## brain00 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 24.06.11)*

Die Links in 7.2 und 7.3 Liste und Shops funktionieren nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 24.06.11)*

Da liest aber jemand gründlich  (Der Abschnitt wurde seit fast zwei Jahren nicht mehr verändert... - und irgendwie ist mir auch nicht ganz klar, wie es zu der Änderung kommen konnte, denn außer der Zerstörung der Links hat sich nichts geändert  )

Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## darknitro (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 24.06.11)*

Mal ne frage, bringts egtl was wenn man n Radiator im Sandwichverfahren mit Lüfter bestückt ? 
Normal nicht oder ? 
besser dann nur eine Seite (bestenfalls Blasende) mit Shrouds und da Lüfter druff ?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 24.06.11)*

Siehe Link unter 3.5.


----------



## Rollimaster (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 24.06.11)*

Shr ausführlicher Guide gut gemacht hat mir sehr geholfen danke


----------



## AngryByte (8. April 2012)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 21.02.12)*

Danke für den Guide, aber ich muß doch noch zwei Fragen loswerden:


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sollte mehr Kühlleistung benötigt werden  (empfohlen wird meist einmal 120 mm oder äquivalent pro 75 bis 125 W  TDP, je nach Lautstärke und Temperaturanspruch), kommen oft externe  "Monster"radiatoren zum Einsatz


- Auf welche Radiatordicke und welche Lüfterbestückung bezieht sich die Empfehlung 120mm pro 75W ?

- Auf meiner innovaProtect Flasche steht "mindestens 3 Jahre haltbar" -  das Zeug ist aber von 2003. Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit, wie lange  innovaProtect haltbar ist?


----------



## Olstyle (8. April 2012)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 21.02.12)*



AngryByte schrieb:


> - Auf welche Radiatordicke und welche Lüfterbestückung bezieht sich die Empfehlung 120mm pro 75W ?


 Standardgröße, also "Slim" Netz-Radi(30mm breit) mit einem 25mm breiten Lüfter.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. April 2012)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 21.02.12)*

Und falls die Drehzahl gefragt war:
Das ist dann letztlich ein Wechselspiel zwischen gewünschter Lautstärke und gewünschter Temperatur. Die Empfehlung bezieht sich nicht auf stabilen Betrieb (den hat man so oder so - die absolute Grenze mit nem 1200 rpm 120er würde ich mal auf 300-400 W schätzen), sondern auf die Dimensionierung, ab der eine Wasserkühlung soviel besser gegenüber einer Luftkühlung kühlt, dass sich der Aufwand mit und die Investition in Pumpe,... lohnt.


----------



## AngryByte (9. April 2012)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 21.02.12)*

Danke Euch beiden ! Jetzt fühl ich mich sicherer bei der Planung.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 16.04.12)*



> Die Wärmeleitfähigkeit spielt übrigens keine Rolle: Das Wasser fließt wesentlich schneller, als es je leiten könnte.


.

Das stimmt aber nicht so ganz. Schließlich muss das Wasser die Wärme vom Kühler aufnehmen und auch wieder an den Radiator abgeben?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 16.04.12)*

Und zu diesem Zwecke wird es von einem zum anderen gepumt wo spielt da die Wärmeleitfähigkeit eine rolle?
Wenn du ins Detail gehen willst, hast du an einem Punkt recht: In der stehenden Grenzschicht zwischen den Metalloberflächen und dem fließenden Wasser. In diesem µm-Bereich ist Wärmeleitung der primäre/einzige Energietransport. (wie auch in 2.2.0 beschrieben)

Aber im Vergleich zur Gesamtransportleistung Chip->Luft ist das ein winziger Abschnitt, weswegen ich in der allgemeinen Einführung nicht näher darauf eingehe. Die beschäftigt sich nur mit der prinzipiellen Funktion und möchte in dem zitierten Satz mit dem Vorurteil aufräumen, dass die Wärme in einer Wasserkühlung deswegen so gut vom Kühler abtransportiert, weil Wasser ein guter Wärmeleiter ist. Das ist nämlich beides falsch.


----------



## VJoe2max (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 16.04.12)*

Genau diese Grenzschicht wird aber in einem gut funktionierenden Kühler durch turbulente Anströmung der Übertragungsflächen so weit minimiert bzw. aufgehoben, dass die Wärmeleitung kaum noch bzw. keine Rolle mehr spielt sondern ein direkter Wärmeübertrag von inneren Kühleroberfläche an die Moleküle des strömenden Mediums stattfinden kann. Turbulente Strömung zeichnet sich dadurch aus, dass es dem einzelnen Fluidmolekül möglich ist, sich auch quer zur Strömungsrichtung zu bewegen. Die innere Reibung und damit der Strömungswiderstand steigt dabei allerdings im Gegensatz zur (im Kernbereich) reibungsfreien laminaren Strömung. Der Turbulenzgrad einer Strömung ist vom durchflossenen Querschnitt und der darin herrschenden Strömungsgeschwindigkeit abhängig. Die Grenzschicht wird mit höher werdendem Turbulenzgrad immer weiter minimiert. Bei hochturbulenter Strömung, wie sie in der Struktur guter Wasserkühler bei (gemäß Daumenregel) ca. 60 l/h vorliegt, kann bereits ein Großteil der Kühlflüssigkeitsmolekühle direkten Kontakt zur Wand erreichen und der Einfluss der Wärmeleitfähigkeit wird vernachlässigbar. Eine Grenzschicht besteht dann, wenn man überhaupt davon sprechen kann, nur noch im Bereich weniger Molekühldurchmesser und wird immer wieder durch Molekühle mit größerer Bewegungsenergie Richtung Wandung durchbrochen. Mit zunehmendem Turbulenzgrad wird der Effekt der Verbesserung des Wärmeübergangskoeffizienten deshalb immer schwächer, denn der Anteil direkter Wärmeübertragung lässt ist naturgemäß limitiert und steigt irgendwann nur noch äußerst marginal durch die Häufigkeit Kontakte jedes einzelnen Fluidteilchens. Gleichzeitig erhöht sich aber auch der Strömungswiderstand, so dass der Aufwand einen noch höheren Turbulenzgrad zu erreichen immer größer wird. 
Kritisch ist hingegen der laminare Strömungsfall (also bei geringen lokalen Strömungsgeschwindigkeiten), weil hier die Grenzschicht größer ist. Deshalb bricht die Kühlleitung insbesondere bei Kühlern mit groben Strukturen sehr stark ein, wenn ein sehr geringer Durchfluss herrscht. Diese Grenze ist allerdings so niedrig, dass dieser kritische Zustand in Waküs fast nie erreicht wird (es sei denn durch abgeknickte Schläuche etc.).

Im Radiator limitiert btw mehr der Wärmeübergang zur Luft. Aber auch für die Grenzschicht in Luftströmungen gilt, dass eine turbulentere Strömung zu kleineren Grenzschichten und damit zu besseren Wärmeübergangskoeffizienten führt. Deshalb skaliert die Radiatorleistung auch sehr stark mit der Lüfterdrehzahl und im passiven Fall können selbst Radiatoren mit riesigen Flächen nur wenig Kühlleistung bieten. Was aber noch wesentlicher für die Limitierung am Radiator ist, ist die Tatsache, dass Luft neben einer noch geringeren Wärmeleitfähigkeit als Wasser auch noch eine viel viel geringeren Wärmekapazität als Wasser hat. Das bedeutet jedes Molekül welches Wärme aus der Grenzschicht aufnimmt kann nur sehr wenig Energie abtransportieren. Direkte Wärmaufnahme ohne Grenzschicht wäre mit so hohen Strömungsgeschwindigkeiten verbunden, dass der Lärm unerträglich wird und selbst dann kann nicht sehr viel Wärme pro Flächeneinheit abtransportiert werden. Deshalb ist die aktive Radiatorfläche so wichtig. 
Die Übertragung der Wärme vom Wasser an den Radiator ist daher jedenfalls eher unkritisch - von daher ist hier das Strömungsgeschwindigkeits-Argument auf der Wasserseite weniger relevant. Hier spielt also die Wärmeleitung des Wassers ein Rolle, aber eben keine ausschlaggebende, weil im Wesentlichen der Wärmeabtransport auf der Luftseite das Ganze limitiert.


----------



## MegGalvtron (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 16.04.12)*

Ich bin ein absoluter Neuling was das Betreiben von WaKü anbelangt.

Was ich nirgends sehe (vielleicht auch nicht gesehen), wann macht eine WaKü Sinn gegenüber einer kompletten Lüfterkühlung ? Ich hatte bis jetzt immer Lüftern und irgendwie überlege ich mir mal auf Wakü umzusteigen aber weiss nicht wie anzufangen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 16.04.12)*

Da steht unter 1.1 was.
Solange die geplante Radiatorfläche einer Wasserkühlung merklich über der Kühlkörpergröße und Lüfterbestückung einer alternativen Luftkühlung liegt, wird die Kühlleistung spürbar besser ausfallen. Der Anfangspunkt für immer mehr Leute ist dabei die Grafikkartenkühlung, denn moderne High-End-Karten lassen sich ohne Wasserkühlung nur noch sehr schwer leise und kühl betreiben.


----------



## MegGalvtron (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 16.04.12)*

Okay, wie muss ich am Besten vorgehen um meine erste WaKü in Betrieb zu nehmen. Kann mir jemand ne Liste machen ? Wäre echt dankbar


----------



## VJoe2max (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 16.04.12)*

Die Frage hat hier nichts verloren. Mach einen neuen Kaufberatungsthread mit deiner Frage im Unterforum "Wakü: Zusammenstellungen / Kaufberatung" auf. Poste dort die Hardware-Konfiguration die es zu kühlen gilt, und welche sonstigen Vorstellungen du vom System hast (Radiatoren intern, oder extern, welche Komponenten gekühlt werden sollen, deine Lautstärkeambitionen, dein Budget etc.) .


----------



## MegGalvtron (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 16.04.12)*

Bei einer Wakü Kühlung gibts ja auch Lüftern in den Radiatoren, z.b 4x 120mm. Ist WaKü wirklich viel leiser als ne LufKü Kühlung wenn trotzdem Lüftern zum Einsatz kommen ? 

Ich frage mir einfach nur ob es sich wirklich lohnt von LuKü auf WaKü umzusteigen ? Ich sehe nirgends die Vorteile einer WaKü gegenüber einer LufKü. Kann mir das jemand besser erläutern oder sehe ich das Falsch ?

Es geht mir nur darum ob es sich wirklich lohnt in eine WaKü zu investieren


----------



## turbosnake (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 16.04.12)*

Ja, da die Fläche größer ist (sofern der Radi groß genung ist), deswegen kann diese besser abtransportiert werden. Weniger Arbeit für die Lüfter und damit weniger Lärm.
Geräusche vom NT das auch einen Lüfter hat, das Betriebsgeräsuch der HDD und das Laufwerk bleiebn natürlich außer sie werden gedämmt. Ggf auch noch Spulenfiepen
Ist die Fläche groß genung ist sogar ein passiver Betrieb möglich! Siehe dazu auch ruyvens Tagebuch.

Sinnvoll ist imho nur wenn man mehr als eine CPU kühlen möchte, dort sind auch heute meistens leise Ergbnis mit Lukü möglich.


----------



## zockerlein (17. August 2012)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 16.04.12)*

hab mich grade eben einmal ganz durchgeackert und muss sagen:
Toller guide!
Ich hab zwar doch ein bisschen Ahnung von Hardware, aber Waküs haben mich eigentlich nie gejuckt, bis die Frage aufkam, ob ich mir sowas auch selber basteln könnte...
Jetzt hab ich das mal gelesen und finde es eigentlich ganz nachvollziehbar (Oh Wunder )

Aber wirklich TOLLE ARBEIT


----------



## VJoe2max (18. August 2012)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 16.04.12)*

Wenn der Korrosionschutz wirken soll muss er von Zeit zu Zeit erneuert werden, denn die Inhibitoren werden sehr wohl verbraucht. Es handelt sich dabei um organsiche Moleküle die die metallischen Oberflächen dicht besetzen und so eine Art Film bzw. eine isolierung zwischen aktiver Metalloberfläche und dem Elektrolyten bilden. Wo dieser Film dicht ist baut sich auch kein Korrosionsstrom auf. Diese Inhibitorschichten sind aber nicht dauerstabil, sondern bekommen durch die Strömung in schnell durchströmten Bereichen (z.B. Kühlstrukturen), starke Korrosionspotentiale  und durch den Zerfall einzelner Moleküle immer wieder Lücken. Diese werden im Normalfall aus dem Inhibitor-Reservoir im Kühlmedium aufgefüllt. Ist dieses erschöpft verringert sich auch die Wirkung des Korrosionsschutzes immer mehr, bis sie nicht mehr vorhanden ist. Da man in Waküs aufgrund der Viskosität des Trägermediums nicht so große Mengen an Inhibitoren einbringt wie z.B. in PKW-Motorkühlern ist dieser Zustand in einer Wakü oft in recht überschaubarer Zeit erreicht. Besonders wenn starke elektrochemische Potentiale im Kreislauf vorhanden sind (z.B. zwischen Kupfer und Alu) ist der Verbrauch an Korrosiosninhibitoren sehr hoch und eine schnellerer Wechsel (z.B. halbjährlich) ist äußerst angebracht. 

Was du beschreibst ist Passivierung - das ist nichts anderes als Korrosion die sich irgendwann selbst am weiteren Fortschritt blockiert . Leider sind diese Passivierugnschichten z.B. bei Stahl oder Kupfer nicht wie z.B. bei Chrom sehr stabil sondern ähnlich wie ein Inhibitorfilm immer wieder durchlässig und erlauben so dennoch ein langsames Fortschreiten der Korrosion. Wenn man also zumidnest in geschlossen Kreisläufen nichts weiter tut (z.B. keine Wasseraufbereitung betriebt) ist es daher auch nur eine Frage der Zeit bis auch solche System mit großen Wandstärken irgendwann durch korrodiert sind. In der Zwischenzeit hat man dann eine ähnliche Suppe im Kreislauf wie in einer alten Heizungsanlage - in einer Wakü äußert unattraktiv . Du graubst nicht was für Maßnahmen nötig sind um größere derartige Systeme dauerhaft vom Anodenschlamm (also den kumulierten Korrosionprodukten) zu befreien, damit sich nichts zusetzt. 

Selbst in nicht geschlossenen Kreisläufen, bei denen das Problem weniger dramatisch ist (Trinkwasser-Verrorhrung z.B.), führt reien passivierugn nicht dazu, dass solche System ewig halten. Zwar bildet sich z.B. einem reinem Kupferkreislauf durchaus eine Passivierungsschicht die weitere Korrosion verzögert, aber eben nicht ganz verhindert, aber sobald weitere Metalle ins Spiel  kommen, geht auch da los. In nicht geschlossen Fließwasserinstallationen kommen aber zwei Punkte hinzu die das Problem weniger schwerwiegend machen. Erstens wird der Elektrolyt ständig ausgetauscht (was passiert wenn dies nicht gescheit kennt man von eingerosteten Gartenwasserhähnen) und zweitens ist im Wasser normalerweise genug gelöstes Kalziumkarbonat enthalten, dass sich schnell Kalkschichten ablagern die das Metall vor weiterem korrosivem Angriff schützen - dafür sind die Leitungen halt irgendwann durch den Kalk dicht. Was du aber nie finden wirst (bzw. solltest) eine Installation bei der ganz ohne weitere Maßnahmen z.B. ein Stahlrohrnetz mit einem Kupferrohnetz leitend verbunden ist. 

Du hast btw recht, man muss weder Spezialist noch Ingenieur sein muss (gut ich bin ein Letzterer, aber das tut hier nichts zur Sache), um eine vernünftige Wakü aufzubauen, aber man sollte auch nicht so blauäugig sein, von irgendwelchen TGA- und Großrechner-Installationen, bei denen z.B. die angesprochene ständige Wasseraufbereitung, Opferanoden und viele weitere Tricks angewandt werden, um die Korrosion einigermaßen im Griff zu behalten (oft auch mit einer gewissen Lebensdaueranage), auf eine Wakü zu schleißen, bei der ganz andere Prioritäten gelten und andern Bedingungen herrschen. Bei einem Autokühler zweifelt ja auch niemand daran, dass das Kühlmittel nach einige Jahren verbraucht ist ein Austausch die Lebensdauer des Kühlers erheblich verlängert. 

Natürlich kann man eine saubere Wakü auch nur mit destilliertem Wasser betreiben oder sie nur einmal mit Korrosionsschutz befüllen und sie dann sich selbst überlassen, aber selbst wenn man kein Alu im Kreislauf hast, sollte man sich dann nicht wundern, dass alle Kupferoberflächen nach einiger Zeit angelaufen sind, die Nickelbeschichtungen der Anschlüsse sich mit der Zeit aufgelösen und meist recht bald nur noch trübe Suppe im Kreislauf herum schwimmt. Das alles schmälert die Optik (was ja für Viele mit ein wichtiger Grund ist eine Wakü zu nutzen) und den Wiederverkaufswert der Komponenten - sofern man sie nicht Abende lang mit Cilit-Bang und NevrDull wieder auf Vordermann bringen will. Je nach Aufbau kann über kurz oder lang die Korrosion an bestimmten gefährdeten Stellen (Stichwort Spaltkorrosion) auch bei einem an sich recht gutmütigen Kupfer-Nickel-Lötzinn-Messing-Kreislauf mal was durchkorrodieren - ist alles schon vorgekommen. Ist hingegen Alu im Spiel geht das alles noch viel schneller - das Alu zieht da sehr schnell den Kürzeren. Da ist höher konzentrierter Korrosionschutz und vor allem dessen regelmäßiger Austausch absolut Pflicht, wenn man nicht nur auf sein Glück vertrauen will, dass alle Eloxalschichten an jeder Stelle zu 100% intakt sind und bleiben. 
Korrosionschutz hat in einer Wakü also durchaus seinen Sinn, wie auch dessen turnusmäßige Erneuerung. Frischt man ihn nicht auf kann man ihn sich auch gleich ganz sparen. Wenn man mit einem vergammelten System leben kann, kann man´s natürlich auch bleiben lassen, aber wer glaubt, dass die einmalige Befüllung mit korrosionsschutzhaltigem Kühlmittel eine unendliche Wirkung garantiert, liegt definitiv falsch .

Entgegen halten kann man dieser Tatsache sinnvollerweise eigentlich nur, dass die meisten Wakü-System sowieso nicht so lange betrieben werden, dass das außer unter optischen Gesichtspunkten und in bestimmten Sonderfällen groß zum Tragen kommt, weil entweder ständig daran gebastelt und erweitert wird (was dann soweiso meist den Austausch des Kühlemdiums mit sich bringt), oder weil die Hardware so schnell "veraltet", dass dies zum Umbau "zwingt" (und damit zum Wasserwechsel).


----------



## VJoe2max (18. August 2012)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 16.04.12)*

Das ist keine Theorie, sondern Beschreibung der beweisbaren Praxis. Theorie, wäre es wenn es sich dabei um eine noch nicht bewiesene bzw. bislang noch vollständig widerspruchsfrei beweisbare Behauptungen handeln würde. 
Bin übrigens auch Praktiker, zumindest soweit es eben hilft - und das tut es oft . Ein Ingenieur der nicht zum guten Teil Praktiker ist, ist aus meiner Sicht Physiker oder Chemiker aber kein Ingenieur - zumindest kein guter . Der Unterschied zum reinen Praktikern besteht meines Erachtens vor allem darin, dass der Ingenieur in der Regel auch die theoretischen Grundlagen mitbeachtet und so weniger Fehler macht. Reine Praktiker machen gern alles wie man´s schon immer gemacht hat, ohne die Grundlagen zu reflektieren. Das geht in vielen Fällen zwar gut, aber eben lange nicht in allen. Das Übertragen von von rudimentär verstandenen Zusammenhängen von System A auf System B ohne die Randbedingungen zu beachten gehört da auch dazu. Ist ebenfalls nicht gegen dich gerichtet, aber das ist halt meine Erfahrung mit den reinen Praktikern . 

Manches was vom Praktiker als schlechte Planung angesehen wird, hat btw oft recht handfeste Hintergründe - da sollte man auch als Praktiker nicht zu vorschnell urteilen. Man kann im Regelfall davon ausgehen, dass sich Ingenieure etwas Sinnvolles dabei denken, wenn es sie etwas planen, und dass Dinge die augenscheinlich komplizierter als nötig erscheinen, oft schon die einfachste Lösung darstellen, wenn man nur alle Randbedingungen kennt.

Die o.g. Dinge passieren jedenfalls Tatsächlich - auch in einer sauberen Wakü. Und ja auch in einer Wakü wird das Korrosionsinhibitor-Reservoir mehr oder weniger schnell verbraucht - das ist keine graue Theorie sondern Realität. Das Einzige worin wir uns hier unterscheiden ist die subjektive Bewertung dieser Tatsachen und deren Auswirkungen. Wie lange das dauert wäre eher eine Frage über die man diskutieren kann - da gibt´s recht große Spielräume, aber wer auf Nummer Sicher gehen will, ist zumindest bei einem üblichen Kupfer-Nickel-Lötzinn-Messing-Kreislauf mit einem jährlichen Wasserwechsel sicherlich recht gut bedient. Bei Alu im Kreislauf sieht das alles nochmal ganz anders aus. 

Deine Ablagerungen im Kühler usw. sind nichts anderes als elektrochemische Korrosion (und im Falle der Schläuche reine Chemie, evtl. kombiniert mit Korrosionsprodukten). Die Frage ist nur wie man dies bewertet. Ich stimme mit dir überein, dass angelaufenes bzw. dünnschichtig korrodiertes Kupfer keinerlei messbaren Einfluss auf die Kühlleistung hat - auf die Optik unter einem Plexi-Deckel aber sehr wohl und auf den Wiederverkaufswert ebenfalls, wenn man den Kühler nicht mühsam restauriert. Es geht mir aber vor allem um die Fälle bei denen Korrosionsschutz wirklich wichtig ist. Das betrifft natürlich insbesondere all diejenigen die Alu im Kreislauf haben, oder großflächige Metallkombinationen mit potentiell hohem Korrosionspotential (Edelstahl-Kupfer) - da ist es das einfach äußerst sinnvoll und nicht nur reine Spielerei. Wenn da länger nichts passiert ist eher Glückssache (sprich dichte Eloxalschichten oder hochwertiger angriffspunktarmer rostfreier Stahl). 

Ein sauberer Cu-Ni-SnAg-CuZn-Kreisläufen der nur 1 1/2 Jahr in Betrieb war, ist nicht gerade ein Paradebeispiel, für das was einem so an Korrosionsproblemen im Wakü-Bereich begegnet. Nichts desto trotz stellst auch du die von mir genannten Probleme fest, was die sog. "Theorie" doch sehr schön bestätigt. Korrosion besteht nicht nur aus makroskopisch sichtbaren Korrosionsnarben die zur Undichtigkeit führen. Das sind Ausnahmefälle die bei Cu-Ni-SnAg-CuZn-Kreisläufen äußerst selten vorkommen. Nein, ich meine damit tatsächlich die Art Korrosion die z.B. in deinem System stattgefunden hat - flächendeckend oder punktuell aber in jedem Fall einfach unschön - mehr nicht.
Ich stimme auch vollkommen mit dir überein, dass eine gründliche Reinigung des Systems das A und O ist, wenn eine Wakü möglichst lange sauber bleiben soll (wobei das nun teilweise mit Korrosion zu tun hat) und auch, darin, dass in einem Cu-Ni-SnAg-CuZn-Kreislauf selbst ganz ohne Korrosionschutz innerhalb kurzer Zeiträume hinsichtlich böser Korrosion (sichtbare Korrosionsnarben bis zur Undichtigkeit) selten etwas passiert. Auf lange Frist ist das hingegen etwas anders zu bewerten und die optischen Nachteile hast du ja selbst schon festgestellt. Das mit den Schläuchen muss man dabei aber separat betrachten, denn dagegen hilft Korrosionsschutz im Regelfall wenig (je nach Qualität der Schläuche bewirkt er evtl. sogar das Gegenteil). Andereseits können auch ausgeschwämmte korrosionsprodukte Schläuche trüben - hier beißt sich Katze also in den Schwanz. Die Lösung sind qualtitiv hochwertige oder gefärbte (vorzugsweise schwarze) Schläuche - dann leidet zumindest dort nicht die Optik. In eminem Fall sind Kupferrohre verbaut - das erübrigt sich das Thema ganz .

Was die angebliche Geldschneiderei angeht: Es zwingt dich doch niemand teure Fertigmischungen zu verwenden . Eine 1,5l-Flasche G48 Konzentrat kostet weniger als ein Liter vieler Fertigmischungen und reicht bis zum Sankt-Nimmerleinstag - selbst wenn man halbjährlich das Kühlmittel wechselt - und AquaDest. ist sowieso kein ernst zu nehmender Kostenpunkt. Nur falls einem die Farbe von G48 nicht passt (insbesondere wenn man transparentes Kühlmittel will) muss man auf teurere Fertigmischungen ausweichen - das ist aber eher ein Luxusproblem . Andere Farben sind mit G48 btw machbar und auch langzeitstabil. Habe selbst rote, grüne und tiefblaue Mischungen mit bestimmten Druckertinten im Langzeitversuch als tauglich verifizieren können (Testdauer inzwischen > 2 Jahre).

Was den Wartungunsfreundlichen Aufbau vieler Waküs angeht, ist das lediglich eine Frage von Können und Wollen. Wer auch nur ein Fünkchen Gehirnschmalz in den Aufbau steckt wird normalerweise eine zufriedenstellenden Lösung für diese Problematik finden. Dabei muss es ja nicht mal die Non-Plus-Ultra-Lösung sein, bei der Wasser bis zum letzten Tropfen ohne Weiteres Zutun ausläuft. Es geht ja nur darum das Kühlmittel zum allergrößten Teil problemlos ablassen zu können und Neues nachzufüllen. 
Wer das nicht hinkriegt legt sicherlich auch sonst keinen Wert auf einen optimale Wakü - das muss ja nicht der Maßstab sein .

In meinem neuesten Wakü-Rechner ist zur Zeit beispielsweise gar kein Korrosionschutz. Hab allerdings auch nur zwei kurze schwarze PVC-Schlauchstücke mit wenig Weichmacheranteil (der Rest sind Kupferrohre), eine unbeleuchtete POM-Aquatube und keine Kühler mit Plexiglasdeckeln im Kreislauf. Der Pumpendeckel ist vernickelt. Ansonsten hat nur POM, 1.4301, der Kunststoff des Pumpengehäuse und die Pumpenlagerung Wasserkontakt. Abgesehen davon sind natürlich alle Komponenten vor dem Einbau gründlich gereinigt worden. In so einem System stört die, ohne Korrosionsschutz unvermeidliche Flächenkorrosion wenig, weil sie nirgends sichtbar werden kann - zumal ich nicht vor habe davon irgendwelche Komponenten zu Zeiten wieder zu verkaufen, zu denen sie noch einen hohen Wert haben (bin kein ständiger Graka-Wechsler und der Kühler auf er CPU ist sowieso unverkäuflich, da Eigenbau).

Wie du siehst ist es wirklich eine Abwägungsfrage, mit dem Korrosionsschutz. Nur bei Alu im Kreislauf ist er, genau wie sein regelmäßiger Austausch, absolut Pflicht und in normalen Cu-Ni-SnAg-CuZn-Kreisläufen ist es Unsinn ihn nicht nach angemessener Zeit (bei üblichen Konzentrationen jährlich) auszutauchen, da man ihn sich im Ergebnis sonst auch ganz sparen könnte und dann eben gleich die Auswirkungen zu sehen bekommt. Worüber man sich aber auch bewusst sein sollte, ist die Tatsache, dass Korrosionschutz zwar die übliche Flächenkorrosion recht zuverlässig unterbindet, aber gegen Spaltkorrosion haben Korrosioninhibitoren nur wenig Wirkung. Da sollte man besser Konstruktiv vorsorgen, wenn einen das stört (keine vernickelten Gewinde in Kufperblöcke schrauben sondern besser nur in POM). Ganz vermeiden lässt sich da jedoch auf Dauer in den seltensten Fällen an allen Anschlüssen. Kommt aber auch bisschen auf die Qualität der Beschichtungen an.


----------



## brain00 (18. August 2012)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 16.04.12)*



H2Ocooling schrieb:


> Das non plus ultra an Wakü-Zusätzen habe ich noch nicht gefunden, und ich habe schon viele ausprobiert.


Ich benutze garkeine Zusätze sondern nur dest. Wasser und bisher funktioniert es ganz gut. Wobei ich mit einem 3/4 Jahr auch noch keine Langzeit-Ergebnisse habe.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. August 2012)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 16.04.12)*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> auch bei einem an sich recht gutmütigen Kupfer-Nickel-Lötzinn-Messing-Kreislauf mal was durchkorrodieren - ist alles schon vorgekommen.


 
Hättest du mal 1-2 Beispiellinks für durchkorrodierte Kupfer-Messing Waküs?




brain00 schrieb:


> Ich benutze garkeine Zusätze sondern nur dest. Wasser und bisher funktioniert es ganz gut. Wobei ich mit einem 3/4 Jahr auch noch keine Langzeit-Ergebnisse habe.



Ich betreibe meine Wakü seit jeher mir reinem Dest. Wasser und habe nie irgendwelche Probleme gehabt. Die längste Füllung könnte durchaus ein Jahr drin gewesen sein, ohne dass es auch nur ein Hauch von Anzeichen für die von Vjoe prophezeite Schlammpackung gab, der am längsten genutzte Kühler wieß nach ca. 6 Jahren (davon zugegebenermaßen 2 mit Opfer-Alu-Anode im Kreislauf) keinerlei sichtbaren Materialverlust, keine Destabilisierung der Oberflächen und das war ausgehend von gebraucht/erste Oxidschicht schon ausgebildet.


----------



## VJoe2max (18. August 2012)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 16.04.12)*



H2Ocooling schrieb:


> Oft sind die Pumpen, Rohrnetzberechnung, Wärmebedarf, etc. falsch berechnet oder ausgelegt.


Gerade das würde ich bezweifeln - wobei es sicher Planer gibt die das nicht gut machen (sagen wir mal es gibt sie definitiv). Aber genau bei solchen Dingen sind in der Regel auch die Vorstellungen der Praktiker durch althergebrachte Ansichten und wenig Übersicht geprägt und festgefahren. Man rechnet halt so wie man es schon immer getan hat, und beachtet dabei zum Beispiel nicht, dass gewisse planerische Ideen und Kniffe durchaus Sinn haben, auch wenn sie zu anderen Dimensionierungen führen, weil man z.B. eine intelligentere Regelung vorsieht. Wir rechnen häufig Wärmebedarfe und Rohrnetze (Fernwärme), müssen aber ständig damit kämpfen, dass die Nennleistungen und Dimensionierungen im Bestand hemmungslos übertrieben sind und auch bei Neubauten keinerlei Rücksicht auf vernünftige Anlagendimensionierung genommen wird, sondern wie vor 20 Jahren ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste überdimensioniert wird (in diesem Fall wörtlich zu nehmen). Wenn man sich da mal die resultierenden Verluste ansieht kann einem oft ganz anders werden. Manchmal ist es schon deshalb eine Kunst überhaupt auf vernünftige Abschätzungen für die Planung neuer Anlagen zu kommen, denn ganz ohne Daten plant sich´s schlecht. Das ist jetzt zwar weniger der Fehler der heutigen Praktiker, als eher der früherer Planer und Praktiker, aber leider hat sich diese Denke in Köpfen doch recht gut konserviert, so dass diese Fehler auch heute noch gern begangen werden. Dabei leidet letztlich überall die Effektivität, der Ressourceneinsatz wird erhöht und letztlich leidet auch die Wirtschaftlichkeit. Es bedarf einigen Einfallsreichtums, um solche Probleme in der Planung einigermaßen zu umschiffen, denn die Dimensionierung muss am Ende für lange Zeit passen. Man muss sich solche Anlagen und Systeme immer auf lange Frist vorstellen und möglichst alle Eventualitäten bereits im Vorfeld einkalkulieren. Da kommt dann das Ingenieurs-KnowHow zum Einsatz. Von diesem ganzen Vorlauf merkt der Ausführende am Ende aber wenig - stattdessen wird da leider gern im KleinKlein herum gewurschtelt, ohne aber das große Ganze im Blick zu haben. Ist auch nicht die Aufgabe der Praktiker, aber ein gewisses Grundvertrauen auf die Arbeit der anderen Seite muss einfach da sein. Schlechte Leute gibt´s aber auf allen Seiten - da sind wir uns denke ich einig. Außerdem ist es oft schwierig ein gemeinsames Kommunikationsniveau zu finden, auf dem sich beide Seiten noch wohl fühlen. Zwischen guten Planern und guten Praktikern gibt´s da ja erfreulicherweise selten Konflikte. Anders sieht´s eben aus wenn eine oder beide Seiten wenig konstruktiv ist/sind oder sogar quer schießt(en). 



H2Ocooling schrieb:


> Wir Praktiker wissen was wir tun, wir sind keine blinden Befehlsempfänger, wie die Ingenieure immer meinen. Jahrelange Erfahrung ist durch nichts zu ersetzten.


Jahrelange Erfahrung kann auch betriebsblind machen - das ist leider ein großes Problem inzwischen . Denn von unserer Warte aus sieht es häufig eher so aus, als ob man von Praktikerseite häufig um jeden Preis an Gewohnheiten festhält die absolut nicht mehr zeitgemäß sind. Da wird ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken Energie im großen Maßstab verpulvert (oft ohne es selbst zu merken), oder einfach bestimmte Zusammenhänge auf ganz andere Randbedingungen überführt (Zusammenspiel mit anderen Wärmerzeugern, Dämmung etc.). 
Allerdings muss man wahrscheinlich bei beiden Seiten sagen, dass es eben solche und solche gibt - da gibt´s halte ne große Bandbreite. Auf Planerseite gibt es jedenfalls meinem Eindruck nach deutliche Unterschiede in den Herangehensweisen und ich möchte nicht bezweifeln, dass dabei ab und zu auch Fehlplanungen herauskommen. Richtig übel wird´s sicherlich dann, wenn die Praktiker das Ganze dann noch durch althergebrachte Gewohnheiten verschlimmbessern wollen. 



H2Ocooling schrieb:


> Zurück zum Thema ich gebe dir in einigen Sachen recht. Und es ist nicht Schadhaft, jedes Jahr seine Flüssigkeit zu tauschen, wie gesagt bei den Meisten ist eh zwangsweise durch Umbauten so. Mit farbigen Zusätzen ist es auch oft nötig, weil sie sich oftmals mit den Schläuchen nicht vertragen. Ich habe letzten Monat meinen Benchtable die Flüssigkeit (Mayhalms white pastel) entleert, und mußte die Schläuche (Primochill) tauschen, da nach 4 Monaten diese nicht mehr transparent und die Flüssigkeit nicht mehr weiß war, sondern alles grünlich. Ich bastel sehr oft an meinen Rechnern, und bei mir sind die Flüssigkeiten selten länger als ein Jahr im System.


Grünlich deutet im Regelfall auf Korrosionsprodukte des Kupfers hin. Algen sind äußerst unwahrscheinlich - insbesondere in einem sauberen Kreislauf.



H2Ocooling schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung mit den PC-Wakü-Flüssigkeiten ist, daß diese oftmals nicht das halten was sie versprechen (Korrosionschutz, Algenbildung, etc.).


Diese Erfahrung kann ich bestätigen, wobei das mit der Algenbildung wie gesagt kein wirkliches Thema ist. Die meisten grünen Ablagerungen etc. in Waküs sind schlicht Kupfersalze die durch Korrosion hervorgerufen werden. Zwar geht in der Regel nur wenig  Kupfer in Lösung (weil es der edlere Part ist) aber es stellt sich immer ein gewisses Gleichgewicht ein, so dass auch immer Kupferionen im Wasser sind. Mitunter letzterer Punkt macht im Übrigen die Lebens- und Vermehrungsbedingungen für Grünalgen und andere Mikroorganismen in einer Wakü alles andere als einladend - selbst ohne Korrosionsschutz im Wasser. Dass nicht jeder Korrosionschutz auch wirklich gute Schutzeigenschaften bietet ist aber kein Geheimnis. Es gibt leider nur sehr wenige Fertigmischungen die im Normalfall ganz gut wirken (z.B. Innoprotect IP, AC DoubleProtect und G48 - sind chemisch letztlich auch alle nahezu identisch). 



H2Ocooling schrieb:


> Sie werden teilweise sogar mit länger Nutzung angepriesen, was ein öfterer Wechsel nicht notwentig macht. Man müßte Chemiker sein um zu wissen, ob das alles stimmt was die versprechen. Das non plus ultra an Wakü-Zusätzen habe ich noch nicht gefunden, und ich habe schon viele ausprobiert.


Ein Non-Plus-Ultra wird es da vermutlich auch nie geben, da eben ein bisschen mehr als nur der richtige Zusatz und dessen regelmäßiger Austausch dazu gehört, um eine Wakü dauerhaft schön sauber zu halten und sowohl der Korrosion als auch der Zersetzung von PVC-Zusätzen Einhalt zu gebieten. Was aber nie auf Dauer und ohne o. g. Einschränkungen funktionieren wird, ist die Verwendung von Aqua Dest. pur in einem Mischmetallkreislauf der vor der Inbetriebnahme nicht gründlich gereinigt wurde. Und selbst wenn er gereinigt wurde muss man dann eben mit den oben beschriebenen unschönen, wenn auch meist nicht wirklich schädlichen, Nebenwirkungen leben. Kein Zusatz ist also ebenso wenig eine Lösung. Am besten fährt man immer noch mit den bewähren Zusätzen (im richtigen Mischungsverhältnis) bzw. mit den wenigen bewährten Fertigmischungen und einer guten Portion gesunden Menschenverstandes beim Aufbau des Kreislaufs. Ein wenig umgesetztes Hintergrundwissen zum Thema Korrosion rundet das Ganze dann noch, und man hat lange seine Ruhe. 
Ein weiterer bislang unerwähnter Vorteil von Korrosionsschutz im Wasser ist btw die leicht erhöhte Viskoität durch das Trägermedium Glykol der meisten Korrosionsschutzmittel, welche die Lebensdauer der Pumpenlager durch tragfähigere hydrodynamische Schmierfilme fördert (man sollte es mit der Viskoität aber nicht übertreiben). Führt nebenbei auch oft zu einem leiseren Laufverhalten vieler Pumpen - so zumindest meine Beobachtung.

Zum Thema AquaDest. pur: Ich behaupte ja nicht, dass man einen Wakü-Kreislauf auch ganz ordentlich nur mit AquaDest. betrieben könnte - mache es ja selbst gerade - aber man darf sich dann eben auch nicht über die beschriebenen Effekte beklagen. Egal ob sie nun früher oder später eintreten - eintreten werden sie auf jeden Fall. Wenn einen das nicht stört spricht relativ wenig dagegen. Solange es sich bloß um langsame Flächenkorrosion handelt ist es es wie gesagt vor allem ein optisches Problem. 

Links zu durchkorrodierten Kupfer-Waküs habe ich keine parat. Die letzern Fälle die mir diesbezüglich in Foren begegnet sind, waren auch alle schon paar Jährchen her (was nicht zuletzt vllt. mit der allgmeinen Verbreitung von Korrosionschutzzuätzen zu tun haben dürfte). Die letzten durchkorrodierten Kupferkühler die ich gesehen habe, waren durch Fremdspannungen an einzelnen Kühlern aufgrund von Kontakt mit Bauteilen auf der Platine verursasht worden - so ließ es sich jedenfalls in den meisten Fällen im nachhinein aufklären. Bei so was hilft dann auch der beste Korrosiosschutz nichts. Das ging auch einfach zu schnell für normale Korrosion - zumal da nicht als erstes das Kupfer den Kürzeren ziehen würde...


----------



## brain00 (18. August 2012)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 16.04.12)*



H2Ocooling schrieb:


> Hast genug Ausreden gefunden für die Ingenieure. Wir Praktiker sind alle dumm und faul. Ihr Ingenieure seid fehlerfrei und Halb-Götter.


Jetzt wirst du aber unsachlich.


H2Ocooling schrieb:


> Erfahrungen sammeln, ist besser wie jedes Studium,


Jetzt wird es albern. 

Aber du hast recht, eure Diskussion hat hier wirklich nichts verloren. Ihr solltet besser per PN oder in einem passenderem Bereich weiterdiskutieren.


----------



## VJoe2max (18. August 2012)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 16.04.12)*

Das Thema planende Ingenieure vs. ausführenden Gewerke lassen wir wohl besser, denn mir geht es da genau wie dir (von wegen reinsteigern etc.) - und das hat hier in der Tat nichts verloren. Abgesehen davon habe ich weder Lust noch die Absicht mich mit dir anzulegen. 

Es ging hier btw nie um Wikipedia-Wissen sondern immer um Erfahrungswerte. Ich baue auch nicht erst seit gestern Waküs . Habe ungefähr zur gleichen Zeit wie du angefangen und habe nun mal andere Erfahrungen gemacht.
Aber das führt hier denke ich nicht weiter - die Pro- und Kontra- Argumente liegen alle auf dem Tisch. Jeder kann sich nun selbst ein Bild machen.


----------



## VJoe2max (18. August 2012)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 16.04.12)*

In der ersten Wakü hatte ich damals Innoprotect drin. Die ersten zwei Jahre ging das gut (Wasserwechsel mit Demontage nach ca. einem Jahr). Zu diesem Zeitpunkt war noch alles i.O. Erst als sich dann die zweite Charge nach einem Weiteren Jahr nicht mehr erneuert habe und nach einem weiteren Jahr die Wakü erneut demontiert habe, waren recht große mehrere mm Tiefe Korrosionsnarben an den damals üblichen Kupfer-Alu-Kühlern vorhanden und der ganze Kreislauf war total mit Korrosionprodukten versifft (war aber bereits eloxiertes Alu). Ganz offensichtlich war die Korrosionsschutz-Wirkung nach ca. ein Jahr nicht mehr ausreichend vorhanden, denn zuvor funktionierte das ja einwandfrei. Später hatte ich immer mehrere Wakü-Rechner parallel am Laufen (manche kurzzeitig auch nur mit AquaDest.). Die schlechtesten Erfahrungen habe ich dabei mit AC AntiCorroFluid (Benzotriazol-Korrosionsinhibitor fast ohne Trägermedium) und AquaDest. pur gemacht. Bei beidem kam es innerhalb von weniger als einem halben Jahr zu deutlich sichtbaren Korrosionserscheinungen in Gewindespalten und an allen Anschlüssen zu aufgelösten Nickelschichten. Außerdem setzen sich Korrosionsprodukte in den Schläuchen ab. Die Schläuche hatten damals noch nicht so viel Weichmacher und bleiben selbst länger klar. Lediglich Tygon trübte schnell  ein - wobei das unabhängig vom Korrosionsschutz oder dessen Nichtverwendung war. Im damaligen Hauptrechner bin ich dann auf G48 umgestiegen und hatte weiterhin keine Probleme, wenn es jährlich gewechselt wurde. Das funktioniert bei einem Mischungsverhältnis von 20:1 hervorragend. Allerdings habe ich damals so oft die versch. Waküs umgebaut, dass selten mal ein Jahr zusammen kam. Seit dem bin ich standardmäßig bei G48 geblieben und habe eigentlich nie wieder Korrosionsprobleme oder auch nur angelaufene Kühler gehabt. Lediglich ein Versuch mit G48 und schwarzer Druckertinte ging daneben (Tinte setzte sich überall ab). 

Die Schlauchproblematik ist auch mit G48 nicht ganz zu vermeiden - aber das ist bei mir wie gesagt auch bei AquaDest. pur immer so gewesen. Beste Erfahrungen hatte ich mit echten Gummischläuchen gemacht, aber da ist in den richtigen Dimensionen schwer ran zu kommen und natürlich muss man mattschwarze Schläuche mögen. Da wird nichts ausgeschwemmt und der Kreislauf trübte das Wasser mit G48 auch auf lange Frist nicht ein. Im vorletzten Setup habe ich dann schon teilweise Kupferrohre verbaut und diesmal alles bis auf die Pumpenankopplung mit Kupferrohren verbunden. Nur dieser aktuelle Rechner läuft seit ein paar Monaten ohne  Korrosionsschutz - um ehrlich zu sein aber nur, weil ich zum Zeitpunkt  der Befüllung nicht in die Werkstatt fahren wollte, um das G48 zu holen . Von laufen kann man eigentlich auch nicht reden, da ich ihn glaub zum letzten mal vor einem Monat eingeschaltet habe . Arbeite eigentlich nur noch an einem semi-passiv gekühlten Stromspar-Rechner, denn zum zocken komme ich sowieso nicht (win7 verleidet einem das sowieso).  Hab´s jetzt aber mal so gelassen, weil man sowieso nirgends außer in  der Aquatube das Wasser sehen kann.

Aus diesen Erfahrungen heraus hat sich für mich heraus kristallisiert, dass ordentliche Korroisionsschutzzusätze wie Innoprotect IP oder G48 durchaus das halten, was sie versprechen. Es gibt aber eben auch Nieten (AC AntiCorroFluid). Man sollte außerdem spätestens nach ca. einem Jahr das Wasser wechseln um diesen Zustand langfristig zu erhalten, weil die Wirkung dann zu stark nachgelassen hat. Bei G48 reicht es auch einfach ein etwas G48-Konzentrat nachzufüllen ohne einen kompletten Wasserwechsel vorzunehmen. 
Bei AquaDest pur habe ich immer die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es großflächig zu leichter Korrosion auf allen Flächen kommt (angelaufenen Kühler - teilweise hartnäckig beim Versuch die Schicht wieder zu entfernen). Besonders in Gewindespalten zeigten sich immer sehr schnell Korrosionsspuren (natürlich nicht bei in POM eingeschraubten Gewinden). Außerdem lösten sich bei manchen Anschlüssen innerhalb überschaubarer Zeit die Nickelschichten im Inneren auf, wenn kein Korroionsschutz im Wasser war.  Da ich bis jetzt nie ein System länger als ein halbes Jahr mit Aquadest. pur betrieben habe, kann man sich ausrechnen wir lange das maximal dauerte . Besonders bei Schläuchen mit viel Weichmachern (Tygon z.B) kam es immer schnell zur Eintrübung - egal ob mit oder ohne Korrosionsschutz. Gleiche galt für billige Baumarktschläuche. AC AntiCorroFluid ist im übrigen ein völlig wirkungsloser Korrosionsschutz - das kann man sich sparen - Ergebnis war dasselbe wie mit AquaDest. pur. Wichtig bezüglich der Trübung von Schläuchen war meiner Erfahrung nach also immer viel mehr was für Schläuche man einsetzt als was für einen  Korrosionsschutz man eingesetzt, oder ob man letzteren sogar weg lässt.  Tygon trübte sich z.B leider immer recht schnell ein.

Wo btw selbst G48 nicht mehr ausrichten konnte, war beim Einsatz eines Heizkörpers als Passiv-Radiator, obwohl dieser äußerst gründlich gereinigt wurde und vorher nicht gebraucht war. Das rostete auch mit ziemlich hohen G48 Konzentrationen nach eine halben Jahr, so dass sich der Rost im ganzen Kreislauf niederschlägt. Leider nicht empfehlenswert!

Edit: 
Rate mal was der Hauptbestandteil von Innoprotect IP, AC DoubleProtect und Glysantin G48 ist? - Richtig Glykol   (schreibt man übrigens mit G)
Vielleicht überlegst du es dir nach deinen guten Praxiserfahrungen damit ja noch mal, ob Korrosionsschutzzusätze nicht doch was für dich wären


----------



## VJoe2max (19. August 2012)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 16.04.12)*

Sorry, hatte übersehen, dass du bereits Korrosionschutz einsetzt. 

Glykol ist Glykol - das ist die umgangssprachliche Bezeichnung für Ethan-1,2-diol. Es gibt zwar noch weitere zweiwertige Alkohole die bei den Chemikern unter dem Sammelbegriff Glykole vereint werden, aber das was du als Glykol als Bestandteil von Frostschutzmitteln frei erwerben kannst, ist immer Ethan-1,2-diol. Damit hat man btw früher in Österreich auch Wein gepanscht. In Frostschutzmitteln dient es meist als Trägersubstanz und Lösungsmittel für die Korrosionsinhibitoren und für Farbstoffe. Diese Zusätze sind, es die dazu führen dazu, dass man bestimmte Sorten nicht mischen darf, weil sie sonst ausflocken - nicht das Glykol, denn das ist immer gleich . Glykol macht im Regelfall mit Abstand den größten Volumenanteil in Frostschutzmitteln aus, bevor sie mit Wasser gemischt werden.


----------



## orange619 (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 16.04.12)*

Ich wollte mich gerade über die Vor- und Nachteile von Wasserfiltern informieren, finde aber im Guide nichts.


----------



## Shizophrenic (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 16.04.12)*



orange619 schrieb:


> Ich wollte mich gerade über die Vor- und Nachteile von Wasserfiltern informieren, finde aber im Guide nichts.


 

vorteil:
fängt ggf. Kleine verunreinigungen im wasser auf die sich sonst im kleinst strukturitsten teil der Wakü sammeln würden. (99% der fälle ist das der Cpu Kühler)
speziell Beim Aquacomputer filter ist der vorteil das man das wasser nicht ablassen muss, sondern den filter mittels 2 absperrhähnen auch mit voller wakü wechseln/reinigen kann.

Nachteil: verringert durchfluss, ggf muss (bei nicht ac filter) trotzdem das system abgelassen werden um dann den filter zu reinigen anstatt der cpu (sinnhaftigkeit?)

Wakü systeme mit reinem dest Wasser und gut vorgereinigten komponeten erfordern in der regel keinen filter, da sie nicht wirklich verdrecken.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 16.04.12)*

Würde ich so zustimmen:
Filter sind mittlere bis sehr starke Bremsen im Kreislauf, oftmals schwierig in der Handhabung und sie bekämpfen nur (mal mehr, mal weniger gut) Symptome eines Problems, dass man eigentlich ganz vermeiden kann/sollte.

Im Guide steht da auch tatsächlich nichts - hat in knapp 4 Jahren aber auch nie jemand vermisst. Die Grundprinzipien sind halt auch recht offensichtlich und die Besprechung einzelner Produkte ist ohnehin nicht Sinn der Sache. Da habe ich nur bei Pumpen eine Ausnahme gemacht, weil dieses Segment so statisch ist, dass man die ewig gleichen Argumente mal irgendwo festhalten musste.


----------



## orange619 (8. Oktober 2012)

Na gut, dann spar ich mir das. Danke.


----------



## metalstore (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 10.11.12)*

schöner Guide, gefällt mir sehr, ist gut und verständlich erklärt 
hab da aber mal noch ne Frage:


> Solange es die Be- oder Entlüftungsmöglichkeiten des Gehäuses zulassen, sollte man aber darauf achten, dass kein Radiator die Abluft des anderen ansaugt.


Bei zB Fractal Design Define XL R2 wäre es demnach besser, wenn zB sowohl ein 240er Radi (2x120) (Front und Top) und ein 120er Radi (Back) verbaut wären, alle drei Radis die Luft nach außen befördern und die benötigte Frischluft über das Seitenteil und den Boden kommt und nicht vorne rein, oben & hinten raus?
mfg
metalstore


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 10.11.12)*

Wenn Boden und Seitenteil genug Luft reinlassen, sollte das die optimale Lösung sein, ja.
In einem luftgekühlten System müsste man sich bei so einer Konstruktion Gedanken über gestörte Luftströme machen, die viel kalte Luft durch den Innenraum transportieren, aber nicht auf Wegen, die nahe an der heißen Hardware vorbeiführen. Bei Wasserkühlung ist das egal - die Wärmeabgabe erfolgt im Radiator und da muss die Luft durch 

Bei diesem Gehäuse frag ich mich aber, ob bei geschlossener Front überhaupt viel Luft durchkommt und die Öffnung in der Seitenwand ist auch eher klein. 240er+120er würde ich da oben und hinten ausblasen lassen und alle anderen Öffnungen als Eingang nehmen. Ob ein zweiter 240er in der Front mehr Kühlwirkung zeigt, wenn er die Luft für die anderen Radiatioren vorwärmt, aber weiterhin den Durchzug im Gehäuse unterstützt, oder ob es besser wäre, ihn nach draußen arbeiten zu lassen, so dass sich alle Radiatoren die kühle Luft von nur zwei Lüfteröffnungen teilen, müsste man ausprobieren.
(Ich persönlich tippe darauf, dass "all out" mit geöffneten Slotblenden am besten abschneidet, wenn das Netzteil keinen Strich durch die Rechnung macht)


----------



## Olstyle (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 10.11.12)*

Also ich hab bei meinem sehr ähnlich aufgebauten Lian Li PC-A71 B vorne und oben rein pusten lassen und nutze neben den geschlitzten Slotblenden nur noch einen zusätzlichen Lüfter im Heck(ohne Radi) als Entlüftung. Das war Temperaturtechnisch auf jeden Fall besser als Vorne rein und Oben raus, andere Kombinationen hab ich aber nicht probiert. Das NT habe ich(nach Rücksprache mit irgend einem Red.) mit Lüfter nach unten montiert, so dass es quasi unabhängig vom Restgehäuse be-und entlüftet und ein gutes Stück leiser arbeitet als wenn es die Gehäuseluft atmen muss.


----------



## metalstore (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 10.11.12)*



> Wenn Boden und Seitenteil genug Luft reinlassen, sollte das die optimale Lösung sein, ja.


und was, wenn nicht?
Unterdruck (wenn auch nur minimalst) im Gehäuse, ergo (etwas) schlechtere Kühlleistung?



> Ich persönlich tippe darauf, dass "all out" mit geöffneten Slotblenden am besten abschneidet, wenn das Netzteil keinen Strich durch die Rechnung macht


Aber ist es nicht "normal", wie Olstyle erwähnt hat: NT mit Lüfter nach unten (-> eigener Kühlkreislauf, unten rein, hinten raus)
ich denk mal nicht, dass dass ein NT die Luft so stark über sich erwärmt, dass es Probleme bereitet?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 10.11.12)*

Unterdruck => geringere Förderkapazität der Lüfter => weniger Leistung. Exakt.

Die Erwärmung schätze ich als unkritisch ein, aber je nach Gehäuse ist der Abstand zwischen Netzteil und Bodenöffnung so groß, dass "eigener Kreislauf" eher relativ ist.


----------



## metalstore (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 10.11.12)*

ok...hm...
aber wie kann da ein Abstand sein, bei den (meisten?) neuen Gehäusen wird das PSU doch auf dem Boden befestigt, oder nicht?


----------



## FeuerToifel (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 10.11.12)*

die meisten gehäuse haben da gummipuffer zur entkopplung. und da netzteile nicht alle gleich groß sind, sind die gummipuffer nur kleine füße, statt ein rahmen, wo das netzteil komplett aufliegt und somit vom rest der luft im gehäuse getrennt wäre. allerdings kann man natürlich da selber hand anlegen.


----------



## metalstore (13. Oktober 2013)

Achso ok

Da is was dran


----------



## Markus_P (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 10.11.12)*

Ich hätte noch eine Frage dazu was dem Guide vl gut tun würde ...

Was ist wenn eine Pumpe ausfällt? 
Und wäre es sinnvoll wenn ich bei einen SEHR teuren System 2 Pumpen einbaue die im gleichen Kreislauf laufen (schon gleiche Pumpen ... z.b. D5)
Und meldet es mir die Lüftersteurung oder so das diese Pumpe ausgefallen ist?
Und wie ist das wenn die Pumpe steht .... kommt dann noch Wasser durch wen eine andere Pumpt .. weil ich weiß ja nicht wie so eine aufgebaut ist .. kann ja sein das die geschlossen ist dann wegen Schaufelrad und so ...

mfg Markus


----------



## Olstyle (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 10.11.12)*

Das Wasser in der Kühlung hat genügend Kapazität dass selbst bei unbemerktem Ausfall zwar wegen Hitze abgeschaltet aber nichts beschädigt wird.
Meistens hängt man das Tachosignal der Pumpe an den CPU-Lüfteranschluss des Mainboards, dann reagiert das auch entsprechend wenn die Pumpe ausfällt.

Zwei Pumpen haben schon viele verbaut, mal in reihe und mal parallel, aber bis jetzt immer nur als show und/oder für die Leistung und. Nicht als Redundanz. Redundanz brauchten die Laings und Eheims eigentlich nicht. Die können zwar auch mal lecken oder klackern, aber dass der Motor einfach garnicht mehr ging hab ich noch nicht gehört.


----------



## Markus_P (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 10.11.12)*

Und wie sieht das bei server mainboard aus mit xeon cpus 
die können ja abbrennen ... hab schön öfters gehört das durch die vibrationen im echten servereinsatz das der cpu kühler locker wird und dann der cpu abrennt ...
ein "normaler" cpu schaltet ja bei ca. 105 grad ab ....


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 10.11.12)*

Xeon sollten eigentlich die gleichen Sicherheitsmechanismen nutzen und nicht so ohne weiteres abbrennen. Ein abgefallener Kühler ist zwar ein Extremfall, aber selbst damit können Intel-CPUs seit frühen Pentium 4 Tagen umgehen.

Eine Wasserkühlung ist, aufgrund der z.T. recht hohen Kühlermasse und der hohen Wärmekapazität des Wassers, aber deutlich träger. Ich hab schon mal 10-15 Prime und Furmark am laufen gehabt, bis mir aufgefallen ist, dass die Schnelltrennkupplung nicht wirklich zu und somit der Kreislauf blockiert ist. N andernmal hat sich das System nach 20-25 Minuten bei stehender Pumpe sauber selbst abgeschaltet. Je nach verwendetem Kühlblock dürften die meisten Wasserkühlungen länger brauchen, um bei Pumpen-Ausfall kritische Temperaturen zu erreichen, als ein Boxed-Kühler bei Lüfterausfall.


----------



## Markus_P (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 10.11.12)*

Also heißt das theoretisch wenn die Pumpe ausfällt und ich dicke/große Schläuche habe das ich fast passiv kühlen kann (Wasser kann schonmal ca. 75 grad warm werden  )wenn die CPUs nur im idle sind? weil wegen Nächte und 24/7 durchlaufen weil wenn ich was ins Internet hoch/runterlade .... und da möchte ich auf keinen Fall es riskieren das mir einen Pumpe ausfällt .. und irgendwas beschädigt wird ...

Und wie kann ich es so einstellen bei der Lüftersteuerung Aqua Computer aquaero 5 XT (53089) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich das wenn die Wassertemperatur zu hoch wird das System automatisch herunterfährt ... oder einfach soweit heruntertaktet dass ich ca. 1 Tag zeit habe um es zu bemerken 
oder das alle Lüfter volle Pulle aufgedreht werden das mit "Gewalt" gekühlt wird ... (einstellen kann ich es ja ... Lüfterkurve)

Werde dazu dann ein kleines Build machen  

oder kann ich z.b. mit einer gekühlten Backplate die mit Lüfter geht und leise dreht den CPU noch unter 80 grad halten ... wenn die pumpe ausfällt


mfg Markus


----------



## the.hai (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 10.11.12)*

ich versteh die panik nicht. hast du bei ner luftkühlung auch solche angst vor ausfallenden Lüftern?

versagt die kühlung, wird der pc zu heiß und schaltet sich ab. ende. das wasser wird nicht verdampfen und die wakü wird demzufolge auch anicht explodieren, keine sorge.


Bau dir einfach zwei pumpen parallel ein, dann hast du deine redundanz.


p.s. ich glaub du hast es falsch verstanden, wenn die pumpe steht, geht das system über kurz oder lang zu heiß, aber nicht sofort. das wasser transportiert nicht alleine durch wärmeleitung die leistung so ab, das du mit lüftern auf dem radi gegenkühlen kannst bei stillstand.


p.s.nr2 oder du kaufst dir ein kleines äffchen, was immer den finger in den ausgleichsbehälter hält und wenns im zu heiß wird, drückt er den knopf zum herunterfahren des pcs. aber vorsicht mit den affenhaaren im wasserkreislauf, die setzen auf kurz oder lang die lamellen des kühlers zu


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 10.11.12)*

Komplett ohne Wasserbewegung kannst du nicht dauerhaft kühlen. Die Kühlleistung entspricht dann derjenigen eines massiven Klotzes von Form und Größe des CPU/GPU-Kühlers. Wie man unschwer erkennen kann: Unzureichend. Du hast nur einiges an Wärmekapazitätsreserven, falls die Pumpe mal ausfallen sollte. Aber die Reserven sind nicht unendlich und die Temperatur wird in problematische Höhen steigen - langsam. Langsam genug, damit Sicherheitsmechanismen greifen können.
Diverse Steuerungen, Durchflussmesser/-überwacher und Pumpen bieten auch die Möglichkeit, ein Drehzahlsignal zu generieren. Das simuliert dem Mainboard einen laufenden CPU-Lüfter - bzw. eben einen stehenden, wenn es nicht mehr kommt und alle Mainboards bieten die Möglichkeit, auf einen Lüfterausfall mit einer Systemabschaltung zu reagieren. Hochwertige Lüftersteuerungen (z.B. Aquaero) können auch Temperatursensoren entsprechend auswerten und dann ebenfalls das Lüftersignal unterbrechen oder, wenn man sie entsprechend verkabelt hat, sogar eine Betätigung des Power-Knopfes simulieren und so einen Hard-Off erzwingen. (beachte aber, dass die Wassertemperatur nichts über die Pumpenaktivität sagt: Steht die Pumpe, kommt das immer heißer werdende Wasser nicht zum Sensor. Für diese Art Überwachung braucht man also eine Durchflussmessung)
Eine alternative Kühlung der CPU von der Rückseite oder ein gezieltes runtertakten sind aber nicht möglich. Dazu ist die Wärmeleitung über den Sockel viel zu gering bzw. die Software-Interaktion wäre zu komplex.

Bezüglich "passiv":
Ein Betrieb ohne Lüfter ist, bei ausreichend dimensionierten Radiatoren, nicht nur "fast" möglich. Idle sogar relativ einfach - aber auf 75 °C sollte man, im Interesse von Pumpe, Schläuchen und Hardware, nicht hoch gehen.
Ein Betrieb ohne Pumpe ist... - was für sehr, sehr weit Fortgeschrittene. Ich habe von einer Hand voll Bastlerprojekte gelesen, die genau das versucht haben: Eine Wasserkühlung, in der das Wasser durch Konvektion umgewälzt wird. Dafür muss aber so ziemlich alles, vom Kühler über Schläuche bis zum Radiator, speziell angepasst/ausgewählt werden. "Von der Stange" bekommt man rein gar nichts. Und das Leistungspotential ist sehr begrenzt. Heatpipe-basierte Basteleien sind eine einfachere (aber alles andere als einfache) Alternative.


----------



## Markus_P (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 10.11.12)*

also könnte ich über temperatur sensoren und durchfluss sensoren es so einsgellen das wenn die Pumpe ausfällt und die gemperatur sagen wir mal des wassers auf 60 grad steigt das system von selbst herunterfährt ohne das der cpu seine 105 grad erreicht?  
sonst sind alle Fragen beantwortet
Und nein der Affe ist keine Option .. denn muss ich auch täglich füttern sonst beisst er mir irgendein kabel durch ... 

mfg Markus


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 10.11.12)*

Jup. (aber nicht "und", sondern "oder": Wenn die Pumpe ausfällt, fährt er runter. Wenn das Wasser zu heiß wird -weil z.B. die Lüfter ausfallen- fährt er runter. Wenn er darauf warten würde, dass beides der Fall ist, würde er nicht rechtzeitig runterfahren, weil das Wasser eben im Kühler heiß wird und nicht am Temperatursensor, wenn die Pumpe steht)


----------



## Markus_P (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 10.11.12)*

ok  passt perfekt 

mfg Markus


----------



## Omakiller65 (24. April 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 10.11.12)*

@Markus_P
kauf Dir ein Aquaero5,dann hast du deine Überwachung und viele Optionen mehr..

mfg omakiller65


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 2014)*

sooooooo.
Nach langer Zeit mal wieder eine komplett-Überarbeitung des Guides. Vieles ist zwar beim alten geblieben, aber ich hoffe, dass inbesondere der Pumpen-Abschnitt jetzt hilfreicher ist.

enjoy.


----------



## Aldrearic (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 2014)*

Danke  Toller Guide 
Gleich nochmal alles durchgelesen. Also 50-75w je 120er radi. Da spielt ja wieder der Radiator ne Rolle. Lamellenabstand + Dicke. Werd mir aber dne Kopf dann zerbrechen, wen nes soweit ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 2014)*

Wie geschrieben: 75-125 W sind gängige Empfehlungen. 50 W ist extremes Low-Noise-Gebiet, deine bisherige Luftkühlung würde ich mal im Temperatur/Lautstärke-Bereich einer 80-100 W pro 120 mm Radi-Konfiguration einordnen. Wenn es also nicht deutlich leiser werden muss, als dein jetziger CPU-Kühler (und da du deine jetzige Grafikkarte aushälst, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass das fürs Gesamtsystem schon ein Fortschritt wäre  ), dann bist du mit 75 W TDP pro 120 mm sicherlich gut bedient. (und das sind nicht "nur 25 W" Unterschied, sondern "satte 50% mehr", als wenn man mit 50 W rechnet  )


----------



## Kuhprah (30. November 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 2014)*

Bin jetzt mal die Guides durch und auch die Aquatuning Seite.. ich weiss dass ich Monsoon Acrylroht 13/10 (ID3/8") verwenden will. Allerdings raffe ich bei den Anschlüssen irgendwie nedd welche da jetzt passen? Sind das die Tüllen oder anderes? Eventuell könnte mir jemand nen Link zu nem passenden mit 1/4" Gewinde hier rein stellen, damit ich weiss wonach ich genauer suchen muss  Ansonsten ist bei den Acrylteilen ja eh alles gleich wie bei normalen Schläuchen, oder?


----------



## Stox (30. November 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 2014)*

http://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkueh...-plexi-messingrohre-geraendelt-chrome?c=12353

Wäre z.b. ein fitting fürn Rohr.


----------



## Kuhprah (30. November 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 2014)*

Super, danke das hilft  Dann kann ich mal weiter zusammenstellen...


----------



## Vision-Modding (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 2014)*

Alle Links etc. gehen nicht mehr im Guide......


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 2014)*

Stimmt  . Tolles Update 

@Kuhprah: Rohre habe ich, außer der kurzen Erwähnung bei Plug&Cool (die in passender Größe auch mit den Monsoons gehen sollten), im Guide noch nicht berücksichtigt. Bis vor kurzem war das ein absoltes Nischenphänomen, für das keinerlei spezielle Produkte erhältlich waren. Da sich der Guide tendentiell an Beginner richtet, habe ich zu fortgeschrittenen Modding-Themen nichts geschrieben. In Anbetracht der fortschreitenden Verbreitung werde ich das mit dem nächsten Update wohl ergänzen müssen.


----------



## nton29 (27. März 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 2014)*

hi leute 
ich hab ne d5 vario mit nem kabel für ein tachosignal.
mein problem besteht darin,daß egal auf welchen lüfterheader
ich es stecke ich kein signal bekomme.
weiß jemand von euch nen rat?


----------



## b5xen (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 2014)*

Guten Abend!

Auf der Suche nach einer Pumpe für meine WaKü werde ich einfach nicht fündig. Müssen es wirklich 80-100€ für eine Pumpe sein? Und dann kann ich mir nichtmal sicher sein, dass diese wirklich leise ist? Wie ich hier, und auch in vielen anderen Foren, gelesen habe, ist es ja relativ egal welche Pumpe man wählt. Nunja, bei Durchfluss usw. mag das ja sein, aber ich möchte die leiseste Pumpe, da ich auf der Jagd nach einem Silent, silent, siilent-PC bin. 

Welche ist den nun die leiseste?

MfG,

Ben


----------



## Olstyle (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 2014)*

Die leiseste gängige Pumpe dürfte eine getauchte Eheim 1046 sein. Die Compact ist nicht ganz soo leise, dafür aber fertig getaucht und nicht so teuer erwerbbar:
Alphacool Eheim 600 Station II 12V | Eheim Compact | Pumpen | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Lios Nudin (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 2014)*



b5xen schrieb:


> Guten Abend!
> 
> Auf der Suche nach einer Pumpe für meine WaKü werde ich einfach nicht fündig. Müssen es wirklich 80-100€ für eine Pumpe sein? Und dann kann ich mir nichtmal sicher sein, dass diese wirklich leise ist? Wie ich hier, und auch in vielen anderen Foren, gelesen habe, ist es ja relativ egal welche Pumpe man wählt. Nunja, bei Durchfluss usw. mag das ja sein, aber ich möchte die leiseste Pumpe, da ich auf der Jagd nach einem Silent, silent, siilent-PC bin.
> 
> ...



1.) Magicool DCP450 (MC-DCP450)

2.) Alphacool Laing DDC310 Single Edition, schwarz (13179) +   Alphacool Laing DDC Acetal Aufsatz
Alphacool Laing DDC310 Single Edition, silber (13178) +    Alphacool Laing DDC Acetal Aufsatz

Alphacool Laing DDC310 Complete Edition, schwarz Acetal (13181)
Alphacool Laing DDC310 Complete Edition, silber Plexi (13180)


----------



## bofri (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 2014)*

Die wohl leiseste Pumpe ist die Watercool Eheim 12V wie es auch hier im Guide steht. Auf der Standardeinstellung von 55Hz eigtl. nicht zu hören wenn sie auf einem Shoggy Sandwich steht und keine Vibrationen über die Schläuche übertragen werden. Habe ich selbst und konnte sie Vergleichen mit Aquastream und Laing in einer Silentbox bei 7V. Lautstärketechnisch geht's wohl nicht besser, außerdem bleibt sie im Vergleich zur ähnlichen Aquastream speziell bei höheren Frequenzen klar leiser, dann aber natürlich auch nicht mehr ganz silent. Der großer Vorteil von den Eheim Pumpen ist, dass sie bei geringen Frequenzen noch ausreichenden Durchfluss erreichen. Also ist das Verhältnis aus Lautstärke und Leistung einfach sehr gut. Zusätzlich ist sie mit unter 70€ auch nicht ganz so teuer wie eine Aquastream und es ist schon ein Auslassadapter mit dabei.


----------



## AtronOm (29. November 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 2014)*

Hallo, 

danke für diesen tollen Guid hat mir sehr weiter geholfen und einige fragen von mir Beantwortet. Bzw auch die allgemeine Funktionalität jeder Komponente gut erklärt. 

Atro


----------



## albertuszerk (1. Januar 2021)

*@ruyven_macaran *– vielen Dank für dein Wasserkühlungsguide – habe alles von A bis Z gelesen . Gerne ergänze ich diesen Guide mit einem Wakü *Wasserkreislauf *Bild.

*@Community* – ich hoffe, dass es korrekt gezeichnet ist, sonst – wie immer intervenieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Beim BBCode scheint die IMG-Funktion deaktiviert zu sein (Stand Jan. 2021)._ Dann auf diese Weise [Bild anzeigen]
Bildquelle: via @A.Z., instagram.com/p/CJgkhZeAC5T, bit.ly/3pGKtFu (Mirror1)
#wakue #wasserkreislauf #radiator #kuehlung #gpu #cpu #tuning #uebertaktung #modding


----------



## Olstyle (1. Januar 2021)

IMG Tags gehen nur für Seiten auf der Whitelist. Einfach direkt hier hochladen hilft  .


----------

